# Medical Technician ( Med Tech )



## Zombie

Hi all, 

I am planning to apply for MED TECH in August 2005, once I have acquired the minimum qualifications (gr 12 biology & physics). I wonder if anyone in the trade (or recruiters, or anyone else really) can tell me if there is anything else I can do during this time to improve my competitiveness for the trade. I have looked into volunteering with the Red Cross, and St. John's Ambulance (I already have the Standard First Aid course) but haven't heard anything back yet. I'd like to learn as much as possible in this waiting period and become as good a candidate for the trade as possible. I've graduated high school and college (diploma in business, however   , and am currently taking computer programming in night school), so hopefully my academic status is already favourable. I also participate in many sports and as an organizer for one team.

Of course, with this question I mean outside of staying physically fit and other general preparation; I'd like to know what will specifically reinforce the application for MED TECH. Thanks!


----------



## Zombie

No replies on this yet...have I covered all my bases?    ...that would be a first!

I guess I should retract my "I'd like to know what will specifically reinforce the application for MED TECH" statement, and change it to "I'd like to know what will specifically reinforce my application for the Canadian Forces." Any tips on how to increase the overall value of my application would be much appreciated...BTW, why do they not ask for a resume as part of the procedure?


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

Zombie said:
			
		

> BTW, why do they not ask for a resume as part of the procedure?



After filling out the application form, having an interview, handing in your transcripts, and doing the other tests they don't have much of a need for a resume.

As for the rest of your question I'm sorry but I can't help much.


----------



## kincanucks

Copper_ said:
			
		

> After filling out the application form, having an interview, handing in your transcripts, and doing the other tests they don't have much of a need for a resume.
> 
> As for the rest of your question I'm sorry but I can't help much.



Wrong, if you want your application to stand out from the others then include a resume.   Remember what I wrote a few threads ago about the application process being competitive therefore including a resume won't hurt.

Just because you meet the minimum requirements doesn't guarantee that you are going to get processed for the trade.


----------



## CosmoK

I noticed that on my list of "qualified" trades I have Med Tech (737) under Technical as well as Med A (R711)

What's the difference?  They look like of the same on the website/video


----------



## Pea

Med Tech (737) is a Regular Force trade, whereas Med A (R711) is a Reserve trade.


----------



## CosmoK

Thanks, it's encouraging to see how many they are looking to hire for the next fiscal year since it seems like I might wait the rest of my life for Firefighter to open up.

I'll have to do some research on how hard Med Tech is to get in....especially since all my background is in fire  :


----------



## armymedtech

Hi,

I am currently re-enlisting in the CF for the position of Med Tech. I have been granted my recruit school bypass, and I will find out when I get my final offer of enrollment whether or not I will also be granted SQ. It has been nine weeks since I completed the last portion of the recruiting process, the PT test. I have since learned that I was selected for Med Tech locally at CFRC Ottawa on July 4th, and am now waiting for the final offer. My file manager estimated that the time from selection to offer is normally within about two weeks time, as it depends upon many different variables such as PLAR status, course openings and availability, etc.

Does anyone know when the next Med Tech MOC course will be held in Borden? If, supposing there are openings for which I am eligible, when can I reasonably expect an offer of employment?

Thank-you.


----------



## Croft84

I had originally opted for med tech, but needed a chemistry credit from grade 12.  I was wondering if I could join the Reserve Force as a med tech..then move into the reg. force, and bypass having the chemistry credit.  Would that be a possibility? ???


----------



## rz350

Go to one of the adult learning center's and take a grade 12 chem credit? Its pretty cheap here in Toronto (like 60 bucks), Dont know how it works out east, but I would imagine its similar?


----------



## Fraser.g

Entrance requirements are the same in the Res as in the Regs.

By the way, not a great way to start your career, trying to get around requirements.


----------



## Donut

Oddly enough, entry requirements are actually tougher for the reserve world right now:  You need a license as a health care provider to get into most reserve Fd Ambs right now; with a few exceptions we're simply not accepting non-practicing applicants.

DF


----------



## Meridian

Actually, that kind of makes sense.  Reg world I (assume, please correct if out of lane) would bet that most if not all of those in medical mocs are quite busy in their trades on a daily basis in a practicing manner...     someone who wants to play EMT on weekends with the military and never get the exposure one would from daily exposure would scare the bejeesus out of me as a patient.


----------



## Fraser.g

Right now there are ALOT of res med techs that only do it on the weekends. This is why CFMG has changed the entry requirements.

From what I remember they are:

1. Pers who are practicing in a medical field (MD, RN, RPN, LPN, EMT, Lab tec, ECG etc)
2. Pers in school for a medical field
3. Pers who have declared and interest in the medical field

GF


----------



## rogsco

Meridian said:
			
		

> Actually, that kind of makes sense.  Reg world I (assume, please correct if out of lane) would bet that most if not all of those in medical mocs are quite busy in their trades on a daily basis in a practicing manner...     someone who wants to play EMT on weekends with the military and never get the exposure one would from daily exposure would scare the bejeesus out of me as a patient.



Please don't assume that the Res F Med Tech is just someone who wants to play EMT on the weekens with the military. Many Res F medical personnel are clinicians in their civilian jobs with plenty of clinical experience - some even have more day to day exposure than their Reg F counterparts in high volume departments faced with high acuity patient mixes as compared to the patient mix found in a typical garrison clinic. The Res F Med Techs who do not have civilian clinical jobs are employed in a manner consistent with their skills and need for supervision.

There are many examples of Reg F medical pers who are employed in administrative/supervisory jobs without patient care duties.


----------



## Meridian

I did not say current people were. What I said, was that I personally, as a patient, would much rather have someone who does have clinical experience beyond the weekend ex's and as a result I support the forces' new requirement to ensure they do have this.


----------



## Christine123

I have a few questions regarding recruiting for Med Techs.  I have searched already but was unable to find an answer pertaining to my exact situation...Hope someone can help.  I realize that the minimum requirements to be accept into the trade is high school biology and chemisty/physics.  I have not taken these requirements in high school, but I do have a university degree in Kinesiology and Health Science where I had to take numerous anatomy/physiology courses.  Can someone tell me if this would be acceptable or do I absolutely have to have the high school requirements?  Thanks!

Christine


----------



## GAP

The best people to ask this question to, would be the recruiting center.


----------



## Christine123

Haha, I HAVE been to a recruiter, twice now, and both recruiters have told me different things.  One said I would be fine with a university education because the High School standards are the MINIMUM, the other said they were required courses.  So I thought that maybe someone with some experience with this could shed some light.

Christine


----------



## Synthos

Highschool biology and physics (i didn't take Gr. 12 bio though) are a joke to some of the courses you took in University (in the medical sense). I see no reason why you shouldn't be allowed in terms of your academic quals.


----------



## RCTRPRODO

Your Kines degree although valuable would not suffice. The anatomy and phsyiology classes are definately helpful. You would likely not receive a waiver for these requirements. MED TECHs are an open trade and you can now get an offer within 5 days of doing your interview and medical (providing everything is good). My advice....go get the courses. You are needed


----------



## dont.get.it.48

i read on the CFRC site (before the changed it recently) and my recruiter said, that you have to have those cources in high school.


----------



## PiperDown

My trade "required" high school senior mathematics and physics.
I had the math, but never took physics. I am now in the trade I wanted.  I just had to study a little harder than average while on course.
My advice is to take the apptitude test, and if you score high enough for Med Tech, the rest should be gravy.


Cheers,


----------



## Elwood

dont.get.it.48 said:
			
		

> i read on the CFRC site (before the changed it recently) and my recruiter said, that you have to have those cources in high school.



What are "cources"?

Anyways, I was an enlisted medic in the reserves during high school, and I never took Biology beyond grade 9. When I joined, the recruiters offered me the job based on how well I did on my CFAT. No one mentioned anything about me not meeting prerequisites.


----------



## kincanucks

Elwood said:
			
		

> What are "cources"?
> 
> Anyways, I was an enlisted medic in the reserves during high school, and I never took Biology beyond grade 9. When I joined, the recruiters offered me the job based on how well I did on my CFAT. No one mentioned anything about me not meeting prerequisites.



Well there you go.  When you join the reserves as a Med A there were no prerequisites.

HH


----------



## Christine123

Thanks for the replies everyone!  When I dropped off my application last week I asked the recruiter about this and I was told I would be ok since my university degree was in a similar field.

Chris


----------



## Elwood

You'll do fine Chris. In the Reserves, Med. A. was a blast. I'm sure it's even better in the Reg. F.


----------



## Snowy91

I am an infantry reservist who has applied to reg force as a Med Tech.  My thinking is that the military training for medic will give me equal if not superior qualifications than a civilian college Paramedic course.  But the question that still haunts me is with Military Medical Technician Qualifications do I have a chance of getting a civilian Paramedic job?  

P.S. - Its not to late for me to cancel my application or to apply for college for next september


----------



## Triaholic

From what i understand you will be taking the Paramedic Course out of the Justice Institute of British Columbia.  This is where I was going to take my EMR and PCP.  It is a certified class. So unless i am totaly wrong once you have your EMR or PCP you care certifed though-out Canada and not just as member of the CF. I would still go to the local recutment center and ask a Med Tech there.
 Hope this helps

Good Luck


----------



## medicineman

When you're done your training, whichever province you are posted to have certain things you have to do to get their provincial certification/licensure.  Some bases already have it set up for you to get your local licence/certification, others don't due to legal ramblings.  If that's the case, you apply on your own through the service provider and jump through their hoops.  As it stands, all provinces vary in how the challenges are done - check witht eh Ministry when you get to wherever you finally land.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Triaholic

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## newbymedic

Hi all, as U can tell by my user name my intent is to beocme a Med Tech with DND. from what Ive seen on this site there is LOTS of info, almost too much, information overload if you will.

Like everyone else I'll have to go the Basic Training- Lots of neat posts there some telling me to FRAEK others saying just pay ATTN-I think I'll stick to that one.

Anyway the reason why Im posting this is becasue there is sooo much info on this site can anyone point me into the right direction for my searches?

I'd like as much info as I can get not just for BMQ but for Med  Tech. To give everyone some additional insight Im currently a PCP in Ontario been one for over 2 years but things aren't going the way I had planned.
Anyone with any extra info to help me out would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Newbymedic


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

You can probably find what you want on the Med stuff here.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,45.0.html


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable

You can give the recruiting Wiki a browse:

http://air-force.ca/wiki/index.php/Recruiting

My best advice I can give you is not to stress it too much. The recruiters will be able to give you all the specific answers you're looking for and many people have been down the same path before so it's not something unobtainable or out of reach. Not everyone had the internet to give them all the details of their transition from civilian to military life after all  Just work hard, stay focused and don't give up and everything will come along swimmingly, I'm sure.


----------



## Civvymedic

Hello all,

  I have been around this site for about a year. I have learned a tremendous amount from reading posts and doing searches. I am currently in the application process for Med-Tech and direct entry SAR-TECH.

  I am very curious to know of any experiences from civilian qualified Paramedics, PCP or ACP who have gone through the prior learning assessment for REG-Force Med-Tech.

  Specifically,

  What rank or level were you granted after BMQ? 

  What is the actual take home pay of a Private 3, and of a new Corporal
 Med-Tech? (trying to do some budgeting... )

  What were your experiences like after BMQ in trade?

  I have personally been an ACP in a high volume EMS system for 7 years. Going through the PLAR now.

  Thanks.


----------



## bdcasey916

To answer your question, you will be a private level 2 with you background.  I am currently at the medical school, I was not a direct paramedic entry like yourself as I was a remuster from the infantry but I know many people that were in your spot.  You will not get Cpl, sorry to break it to you bud.
You might even have to do the PCP phase here, they are currently making new recruits who have PCP and ACP go to JIBC to redo their course


----------



## Civvymedic

Thanks.

That's not what I'm hearing from the Recruiter at all. I have been told everything from acting Cpl. with a $40.000 signing bonus to Private 3, but not exactly what you said. I was initially contacted during a recruiting display at a Paramedic conference and told the above. Apparently the bonus was to attract trained and experienced Civillian Paramedics to the CF and to help with the wage transition. Currently 
ACP's in southern Ontario are making $80.000 +. Things changed a bit once I got into a CFRC.

Hey, for me it's not the money. I certainly don't expect a signing bonus. It's simply something I really really want to do. I just don't want to be put through another civilian PCP course. I will jump through any hoops the CF wants me too, but I will have trouble taking a fraction of salary to do another year or two of college the exact same as what I already have done and teach at a similar Community College. 

This doesn't happen with some other semiskilled trades in the CF where an applicant has already completed a similar civilian diploma. Why PCP?

My interview is on Monday and I will have a lot of questions.


----------



## Southern Boy

Sorry, to further disappoint you, but I serious doubt the validity of "direct entry" to SAR Tech. You will be able to apply only after you have completed your QL5 course, which will be at a minimum of 2 years after joining. Furthermore, you will have to go through the application process, interviews, physical test, etc..., just like everyone else applying. You may want to confirm with your recruiter to make sure you are getting all the correct information. Best of luck, we're also looking for good medics!


----------



## kincanucks

i]This doesn't happen with some other semiskilled trades in the CF where an applicant has already completed a similar civilian diploma. [/i] 

Semi-skilled means that an applicant meets some of the initial course requirements for the trade not all of them and there may be a requirement for that applicant, once they are enrolled, to take further training to meet the initial course requirements of the trade.  PCP does not equal qualified and ready to go Med Tech in the CF.

_$40.000 signing bonus _ 

Find that hard to believe since there has never been a problem recruiting Med Techs and I can't find anything on the website.

_but I will have trouble taking a fraction of salary to do another year or two of college _ 

No one has said anything about year(s) of additional training.  Can't remember the exact length of training at JIBC but believe it is around 30-45 days long.

_My interview is on Monday and I will have a lot of questions._

Also ask the Med Tech or PA during the medical.  Good Luck.


----------



## Donut

Southern Boy, there was a recent trial of direct entry SAR for civi Paramedics...I don't know how it's going (I suspect the first class are still in tng) but I do know offers were made to several BCAS BLS and ALS paramedics.  I don't know of any who accepted the offer (the pay cut and posting options were the big reasons for at least people I know) from BC.

The DND PCP at JIBC is still about 13 weeks long, it is a certificate program versus the Ontario Diploma program, it meets CMA and NOCP requirements.  I agree it's absolutely asinine to expect working EMS members to go back and do it again...if they've got the qualifications there is no reason for DND to pay for the same qualification again.


----------



## Southern Boy

Thanks for the update Para Med Tech.  Noted.


----------



## Civvymedic

I really appreciate all this advice...Thanks!!

I do want to join the CF for many reasons one of them being further education and training that I just wont get on Civvy street. So I guess the more courses the better.


----------



## Unglunk

I applied to the Canadain Forces as a Med Tech quite a few months ago through their Semi Skilled entry plan,as i'm already a PCP with a number of years of experience and am still waiting for my PLAR(prior learning assessment review)to be approved.The DND site states that the CF will only take PCP's from the following provences:SK,NS,ON and BC,they will also take EMT-P's from AB and P1's from PEI.I took my PCP in one of the first four provinces listed,but still haven't heard back from them with a start date.My hiring process went very smoothly and i even scored Commisioned scores on my CFAT and start to wonder how long i can wait on this.When i applied for Med Tech,to top it off,it was on the urgent list and yet i still wait.

     Does anyone know how many Med Techs they are taking in 2008?Is there still goin to be a job for me by the time they get this PLAR done?I notice Med Tech is no longer on the Urgent list and grow concerned as time goes on.I would also like to know if you still need to reach SGT to take your PA because i had heard it was moving to entry as a Master Corporal.

     Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Armymedic

Unglunk said:
			
		

> I would also like to know if you still need to reach SGT to take your PA because i had heard it was moving to entry as a Master Corporal.



The answer as of today is yes, you need to be a Sgt, 2 years in rank to be nominated for the PA course. Even if you come in as a MCpl, you will still need to  complete your QL5/QL 6 and PLQ courses before being eligible for promotion to WO which happens at the end of course.


----------



## Unglunk

Thanks for your quick response.I won't be coming in as Master Corporal on enrollment,but was told i would most likely recieve my Corporal rank on completion of BMQ.I did speak with a PA who told me that when he took it,you did have to be a SGT,but had heard that it was being changed to Master Corporals being able to take it due to shortages;he said he wasn't sure on this but had heard that.Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## future medic

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> Southern Boy, there was a recent trial of direct entry SAR for civi Paramedics...I don't know how it's going (I suspect the first class are still in tng) but I do know offers were made to several BCAS BLS and ALS paramedics.  I don't know of any who accepted the offer (the pay cut and posting options were the big reasons for at least people I know) from BC.



As a new PCP graduate, and the decrease in jobs throughout Ontario this thread intriques me. Is there any further information on the direct entry recruitment into SAR out there/ how the recent trial went? As an ex reservist and new PCP medic in ontario, this looks like a possible career option I'd like to pursue. Guess I'll get on the horn with the recruiter tomorrow, but any other information would help. 

P.S. That $40,000 signing bonus would help with student loans  

Thanks,
S


----------



## medaid

future medic said:
			
		

> As a new PCP graduate, and the decrease in jobs throughout Ontario this thread intriques me. Is there any further information on the direct entry recruitment into SAR out there/ how the recent trial went? As an ex reservist and new PCP medic in ontario, this looks like a possible career option I'd like to pursue. Guess I'll get on the horn with the recruiter tomorrow, but any other information would help.
> 
> P.S. That $40,000 signing bonus would help with student loans
> 
> Thanks,
> S



Nearest CFRC is your best bet. Failing that do a search, there was recently an update with regards to PCP direct entry into SAR. One of our members on the boards is a SAR Tech and follows this topic closely.


----------



## Armymedic

Just want to throw in my two cents:

For those of you who work or want to work civy-side paramedic, being in the military as a Med tech is not at all the same. Med Techs do and are expected to know so much more.

Paramedic level algorithm based medicine is one of the basics to being a military Med Tech.

If you want more info, go read the medical threats.


----------



## PMedMoe

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> If you want more info, go read the medical *threats*.



Holy crap, is it that bad that you have to resort to threats?


----------



## Civvymedic

I have to agree with St. Michaels Medical Team. After being a Paramedic for 10 years. ACP for 8, Educator, ER medic etc....general keener.... ;D I must say that civillian EMS is just that. Algorithm based care. Very very true in many ways.

The attractive thing about being a Med-Tech to me anyway is that is is different and provides an opportunity to do so much more. 

As well it allows me to fulfill a personal goal of joining the CF for so many reasons.

In saying that Im still waiting for my PLAR to through. Hoping to get something for my experience though and assist with the wage transition from 87K to ?? It's a personal choice to do something to better myself and to serve. Money isnt everything and honestly I have researched this to death and I truly think if your keen enough and work hard enough that the Med-Tech option offers so much more long term career options and opportunities for advancement than your going to get working EMS in Ontario.

As far as SAR-TECH goes I think youll find they want your BMQ to start for that in the fall.

Call the CFRC.


----------



## Future Prodigy

The PDF file for this trade on the forces website says you go to military occupational training after BMQ, but then on another site it says that you go this after SQ. So, do medics receive SQ training?


----------



## medaid

Yes.


----------



## McG

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22558/post-721324.html#msg721324


----------



## Run away gun

Your SQ may be before or after your QL3 trades training. All depends on when QL3 courses are scheduled to begin and if they can course load you prior to that. If the dates don't jive, you will probably be loaded on QL3, sent to your unit after that and it will become your units responsibility to have you course loaded on an SQ course in Gagetown, Meaford, etc.


----------



## Future Prodigy

I am a bit confused as to why this is suggested. I am getting a ton of mixed information pertaining to the med-tech career field and it is getting rather hard to sort through the varied opinions.


----------



## Pea

I am not sure I understand your question.. "enter with PCP training?" Can you please clarify what it is you are looking for?


----------



## S.Stewart

He is asking why it is suggested that Medtechs perhaps enter the trade with previous paramedic training. 

My guess would be that being a qualified paramedic would give you an edge, but really previous experince or not, it's no doubt not an easy trade, as someone who is PCP qualified, I would imagine much like going to school for paramedics it's high stress, but worth while.


----------



## Pea

I understand that, I guess I should have clarified myself. What I am wondering is where he got his info that it is suggested Med Techs enter the trade with previous paramedic training. From experience, most med techs are entering with little/no experience. Even those that are current PCP paramedics have to complete the Clinical portion of the Med Tech training, as it is not the same as the PCP training. On my Clinical portion of my QL3's we had one individual that was a licensed PCP paramedic (for about 2 years) and he honestly had no advantage over any of us on the course who had no prior training. (other than the small background of A&P knowdlege which was probably a good foundation) The skills we learned in the clinical portion are quite different than those that I am learning in my PCP program currently.


----------



## Pea

Most Med Techs on my course, and on the course behind me managed to get their SQ done before being loaded on their QL3's. The majority of us had a 3-6 month wait in Borden before our Clinical portion of our QL3's, so we were sent to Meaford/Gagetown/Shilo for our SQ. Those that haven't had a chance to complete this course yet have been told we'll be doing it once we get posted to our unit.


----------



## S.Stewart

If anything personally I would rather go in with no previous knowledge. Not too sure where he is getting his knowledge, but previous experince or not like I said its a demanding job, both sides of the fence. Personally I wouldn't want to redo any of my paramedic courses once was enough for this girl.


----------



## medaid

Where he most likely got the info from is from the PRes side of the house.

We want members who have EMR or PCP background so that they will be able to deploy quicker if it came to it, along with their RegF counterparts as dismounted MedTechs if the opportunities arose. Not to mention a PCP qual'd PRes MedTech is QL3 qual'd once they receive their QL3-Med R and PRes QL4, once again making them way more employable and better suited to do things that non-PCP PRes MedTechs can do. 

Better?


----------



## Pea

Thanks Med Tech. That definitely makes sense.


----------



## medaid

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> Thanks Med Tech. That definitely makes sense.



Glad to help  ;D


----------



## Love793

A friend of mine was tasked to Meaford a couple of years ago teaching a Reg SQ, and the top candidate was actually an Airforce Med Tech.


----------



## xxsikpunkxx

*Okay so hey everyone, I'm super committed to going to into the forces NCM, ft as a med tech! But I have a few questions before obviously gettin er' done and joining. So I guess my biggest question and the most important one that I have is do Medical Techs get to go overseas to help the people who need help most?   My second question is about BMQ obviously (c'mon u all knew it was comming) Whats the pay rate/pay scale for private recruits attending the school? (meaning while ur their obvi) Third and last (I promise) questin i have is to all medical techs out there, how is the job? Whats an average day as a med tech? I'm hoping to really make a difference and be committed not only to serve my country and brothers/sisters in arms but to really HELP someone. which is what ive wanted to do all along. thanks get back to me y'all   *


----------



## Mike Baker

All these questions have been asked before.


This link is your friend.


-Deadpan


----------



## xxsikpunkxx

*  Hello everyone. Don't know if anyone read my previous post, but if they had they would know that I am very very interested in going into the forces as a Med Tech. Today searching the Forces.Ca site I seen as an entry plan the NCM-SEP program and my trade was listed. So obviously being really interested I was reading the PDF provided link on the site and they obviously pay for your schooling for that trade, HOWEVER (and here's my question) as far as I know there is no program in Ontario were I reside or other that has a Medical Technician College program. So would the equilivant then be a two year Paramed program? Also a question to anyone who went through the NCM-SEP entry program, Is it hard to get into (competitive etc?) Also now that you finished your education leading into the forces does that mean anything in terms of pay or rank? Thanks for your time guys/gals. 

Regards, Kris*


----------



## Inspir

That's  a good question. I wonder if they pay for your ACP, or is it only your PCP  ???


----------



## xxsikpunkxx

^^ dang whats ACP or PCP?  ???


----------



## Inspir

A PCP (Primary Care Paramedic) (aka EMT-A/EMT-I) is an intermediate level EMS provider. They have training in basic emergency care skills, including automated external defibrillator, use of airway adjuncts, and assisting patients with certain medications, but they also have additional training in specific advanced life support skills such as intravenous (IV) therapy and cardiac monitoring. There scope of practice (in general) includes:

-assess the extent of injuries or illness to determine medical treatment 
-comfort and reassure patients 
-obtain the patient's medical history, if possible 
-perform and interpret diagnostic procedures such as taking vital signs and testing glucose levels 
-administer pre-hospital emergency care including cardiopulmonary resuscitation (CPR), oxygen, bandaging, splinting, and assisting in childbirth and the treatment of trauma patients 
-use a semi-automatic or automatic external defibrillator or bag valve mask resuscitator 
-use basic airway management techniques 
-transport patients to hospital or other medical facilities for further care 
-document and record the nature of injuries and treatment provided 
-assist hospital personnel as required 
-maintain ambulances, equipment and supplies.
-use spinal immobilization devices and traction splints 
-maintain intravenous infusions without medications or blood products 
-perform cardiac monitoring 
-administer specified medications 
-supervise and train staff members and students 
-assist paramedics (where there are combined services).

A ACP (Advanced Care Paramedic) (aka Paramedic/EMT-P) is an advanced level EMS provider. They do all of the above plus have extensive training in advanced life support, including pharmacology, cardiac monitoring, and other advanced assessment and treatment skills. In addition to the above there scope of practice (in general) includes:

-maintain airways with intubation and surgical airways 
-provide manual cardiac defibrillation and external pacing 
-monitor and maintain blood and blood product transfusions 
-provide wound management 
-insert urinary catheters 
-operate sophisticated equipment in advanced life-support ambulances, medevac aircraft or other advanced life-support environments 
-administer medications for the treatment of medical conditions and management of acute pain 
-initiate and maintain intraosseous infusions.

The average time to become a PCP is one year. For an ACP its an addition two years ontop of your PCP training. This is from Alberta but I pretty sure Ontario works the same way give or take. Plus you needs you EMR (or FMR: whatever you guys call it down there) before you can take your PCP. That course is usually 2-4 weeks.


----------



## CFR FCS

The NCM SEP program has recently listed some new colleges that are acceptable, the web page isn't always totally accurate. I strongly advise you get to your nearest CFRC and ask about them. The NCMSEP occupations are Open Selection List (OSL) meaning the Production / Selection Officer at the centre can select and offer you a job. 

CFR FCS


----------



## George Wallace

xxsikpunkxx said:
			
		

> *  Hello everyone. Don't know if anyone read my previous post, .........*





*DID YOU even bother to read your post and the advice in the response to it?*


----------



## xxsikpunkxx

^^ it was different questions about med techs.


----------



## George Wallace

What is the story with "^^"?


----------



## Niteshade

^^ means I am replying to the direct above post. It is easier, and takes up less space than a quote function.

He is right. He was asking two separate questions in each post. The first post is easily done by a couple of different searches. The second not so easily.

Nites


----------



## Unglunk

I was wondering who on here has applied to the CF as a semi skilled Med Tech. I have just recently wrapped up my Hiring process and all went very well, but would love some input from anyone who has applied in the same way. I was told that Med Tech, especially semi skilled, was in high demand right now and that i was in a great spot. They said i will be most likely bypassing my QL3 training, starting as a P3 or CPL, and will make SGT by the time my initial contract is finished(6 years); They also mentioned that right now there is a $10000 signing bonus, which varies year to year for semi skilled. Does this sound right? The reason i ask is that i have gotten a lot of not so accurate information in the past 2 years and have delayed my application until now, as a result. I realize you don't get the exact information about your offer antil they have had a chance to put together YOUR contract/offer. The guy i had the opportunity to deal with this time was super approachable and made things way more understandable this time around, not to mention, his info was very different from what i had heard before. I actually didn't follow up process a year ago after getting some very inaccurate info, so it was nice to finally get the the facts.

     I realize that a person typically only get 2nd language training after being commisioned, but has anyone taken it in the same way as a NCM, on here at least? How was it? I think that would be a very valuable asset for any member of the CF.

     Does anyone have any information on the Physicians assisstant course? It sounds outstanding and is a big part of why i signed up. I'm looking for details on skills, intubation, ACLS, Pharmacology etc. The best i have gotten is that you are like an Advanced Care Paramedic with a few more skills, and that you are geared more for a clinic type of a roll when they are unable to get actual physicians, which is a big problem in the forces.

     I have found tons of details on BMQ, but nothing that actual describes(schedule format) what takes place in SQ. Details would be appreciated. Why is it no longer 10 weeks?

     I was told that i might be in BMQ for January, but most likely March; what are the odds of me ending up in Borden? It's kind of my preferance, but not a huge deal.

     I have also heard many things about base housing for the single guy, but what is it like,optionwise, for the guy with 3 kids and a wife? Is it affordable, nice etc. Do they allow pets?

     Thats it for now. Thanks for any light you guys can shed on my concerns.


----------



## stealthylizard

I can't comment on the medic part of it.  SQ is changing a lot, a brand new TP (training plan) was just implemented for it.  They have pretty much gotten rid of it for infantry as it focused mainly on cold war tactics, and have changed it more to deal with urban operations and it is combined with BIQ as DP1 (development program 1).  You will be sent to Borden if there isn't enough room in St. Jean.  I don't think you have much of a choice.  The housing would be dependent on where you are posted and for how long, especially course wise.  You won't get it during BMQ, or SQ.  From what I heard, your course has to be minimum 6 months to have your family moved to the general area.  In Edmonton, you have to find a place off base.  Affordable.... you will have to do a lot of searching to find some place affordable.  Royal Lepage can help with it.

A lot of this information can be found with the search function.


----------



## The_Falcon

As you already figured out your self, the specifics of what you may or may not get, can't really be answered here, as no one here can view your file (presumably).  Their was a CANFORGEN put out earlier this year listing which trades are currently receiving signing bonuses (I posted it in another thread about medics, search for it), and yes Med Tech is on that list.


----------



## xxsikpunkxx

*Hey there everyone, just a quick question for anyone who has ever applied to the forces under the NCM-SEP program. If you apply under the listed trades for entry and have already been accepted into the specified college that is accepted by the forces for "Reconized schools" (e.i theres only a couple schools they will allow) ,go through the procedures of application/interview etc etc but DON'T get accepted into the entry program do they give you a NO answer? This is one of my kinda...stupid questions I guess just wanted to know because  OSAP applications are then needed to be filled out. Let me know whatever information you guys have. Also YES i've searched haha.

P.S: To those who think that I just want a free ride on education street (if it came out like that with the OSAP talk) It's not true, The forces have been and will always be my #1 now and in ten years. I just feel that I would like to be educated on the theory level (college) and the hands on learning I will get from the forces for my desired trade, Med Tech. I think both will be benefical for me in the long run because I'm the type that NEEDS to know the what and why to the how. 

Anyways Thanks for your time. 

God bless, Merry Christmas/New Years, and Kindest Regards

Kris   *


----------



## Occam

That's not a stupid question at all.  The recruiting centre is the place you should direct your question for a definitive answer.  That said, you will definitely get an accepted/not accepted notification regarding your entry into the program, which would *hopefully* arrive before the cutoff date for any education loans.  The recruiting centre (and possibly the OSAP office) might be able to advise you how to prepare in the event that the CF doesn't get back to you before any student loan deadline.


----------



## xxsikpunkxx

Occam said:
			
		

> That's not a stupid question at all.  The recruiting centre is the place you should direct your question for a definitive answer.  That said, you will definitely get an accepted/not accepted notification regarding your entry into the program, which would *hopefully* arrive before the cutoff date for any education loans.  The recruiting centre (and possibly the OSAP office) might be able to advise you how to prepare in the event that the CF doesn't get back to you before any student loan deadline.



Thanks so Much for the reply Occam. I was hoping they would do something along those lines for people who desire an education along with military training. 
Cheers to you


----------



## George Wallace

All your topics keep going on about the same thing, so you will find them all here in one place.......merged.


----------



## xxsikpunkxx

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am beginning to wonder if you have done any research at all.  Please don't try explaining any more, nor commenting on this; just do some research.



Yeah they go on about the same thing cause I want one trade and goal and there comes questions with it. Geez, you need to relax capt right.  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones

xxsikpunkxx said:
			
		

> Yeah they go on about the same thing cause I want one trade and goal and there comes questions with it. Geez, you need to relax capt right.  :




And you need to watch your attitude.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## NL_engineer

I think you can find all your answers *HERE*.

I think next time you should seek out people in the triad and PM them the question.  Most of the info you are looking for is on the *medical form*.  Along with the best people to PM.



Hope that helps


PS don't fight with the MODs you WILL lose


----------



## Activated

Hello,

I just viewed the Medical Technician recruitment video and I noticed that the girl said that you are a certified Primary Care Paramedic after you have completed the the course to become a Medical Technician. Does that mean that if you are a Medical Technician in the army and has finished the course, you are able to become a Primary Care Paramedic as a Civilian Paramedic without going to college?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Armymedic

Yes, in BC, or if you speak french, in Quebec if you are a Reg F Med Tech, not reserves.

The question is, why if you are a med tech in the CF, why would you take the pay and benefits cut to become a civvie medic?

Second point is if you are thinking of joining just to become just a civilian paramedic, don't waste 6 yrs of your life in the military, cause our job is nothing like theirs.

p.s.- how many different times can you ask the same question?


----------



## Activated

SFB said:
			
		

> Yes, in BC, or if you speak french, in Quebec if you are a Reg F Med Tech, not reserves.
> 
> The question is, why if you are a med tech in the CF, why would you take the pay and benefits cut to become a civvie medic?
> 
> Second point is if you are thinking of joining just to become just a civilian paramedic, don't waste 6 yrs of your life in the military, cause our job is nothing like theirs.
> 
> p.s.- how many different times can you ask the same question?



What about in Ontario?

I really do want to stay in the Canadian Forces, although there are family issues. 

My plan was to join to be a Infanteer, transfer to become a Medical Technician, spend four years in college, become a Civilian Paramedic, and think of what I should do then.

And I asked the question once.


----------



## PMedMoe

Activated said:
			
		

> What about in Ontario?
> 
> I really do want to stay in the Canadian Forces, although there are family issues.
> 
> My plan was to join to be a Infanteer, transfer to become a Medical Technician, spend four years in college, become a Civilian Paramedic, and think of what I should do then.



The PCP is only good in B.C.  In Ontario you _may_ be able to challenge the test, IIRC, but the "admin" fee is pretty much the same as the course fee.

Stay in the military?  You're not even in yet!  Family issues?  Will they still be present 5-10-15 years down the road?

You do know, if you join as one trade, you're not guaranteed to be able to transfer to another?  Also, in most cases, you must have at least 3 years in or be a Cpl before you can transfer.  Spend four years in college?  On your own time, I'm assuming, unless you apply for UTPNCM but I'm pretty sure the military is not going to pay for a Paramedic course.

You're not even 16 yet.  Slow down, think things over, go talk to a recruiter.



			
				Activated said:
			
		

> And I asked the question once.



Nope, this is at least the second time.



			
				Activated said:
			
		

> 1. If I join the Canadian Army and train to become a Medic, will I have a better chance (Almost guaranteed) to become a Paramedic in civilian life?
> 
> 2. Is anyone here on the forum a Paramedic and a Canadian (Reserve) Medic?
> 
> 3. If I work as a Paramedic, will I still have enough time to be in the armed forces?
> 
> 4. If I am not 18 yet (Minimum requirement to become a medic) and I finished BMQ, am I able to become a infantry, then become a medic afterward?


----------



## Activated

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The PCP is only good in B.C.  In Ontario you _may_ be able to challenge the test, IIRC, but the "admin" fee is pretty much the same as the course fee.
> 
> Stay in the military?  You're not even in yet!  Family issues?  Will they still be present 5-10-15 years down the road?
> 
> You do know, if you join as one trade, you're not guaranteed to be able to transfer to another?  Also, in most cases, you must have at least 3 years in or be a Cpl before you can transfer.  Spend four years in college?  On your own time, I'm assuming, unless you apply for UTPNCM but I'm pretty sure the military is not going to pay for a Paramedic course.
> 
> You're not even 16 yet.  Slow down, think things over, go talk to a recruiter.
> 
> Nope, this is at least the second time.



Yeah, I pretty much thought it over last night and I think it would be better to finish High School with Biology and Chemistry credits to become a Medical Technician. 

I thought it would be a good plan to be a Medical Technician in the Canadian Forces AND be a Civilian Paramedic. The recruitment video gave me that idea. 

Forgot about that post..

I think I have everything figured out now  ;D Thanks for the help


----------



## PMedMoe

Activated said:
			
		

> Yeah, I pretty much thought it over last night and I think it would be better to finish High School with Biology and Chemistry credits to become a Medical Technician.



Good thinking.  Concentrate on getting good marks right now to make yourself competitive for when you do apply.



			
				Activated said:
			
		

> I thought it would be a good plan to be a Medical Technician in the Canadian Forces AND be a Civilian Paramedic. The recruitment video gave me that idea.



It's not unheard of, it's just something you might want to wait on.



			
				Activated said:
			
		

> I think I have everything figured out now  ;D Thanks for the help



No problem.  Good luck.


----------



## Maelstrom

I am looking to join as a Med Tech (Army) and was wondering about the prerequisites, Gr 11 Functions U, Gr 12 Bio U, and Gr 12 Chem or Physics, also having a full non-restriced drivers licence. I meet all of these criteria except for the 12 Bio...

         I was wondering if other qualifications/skills have been taken into consideration before and is seen as equal to a certain prerequisite? Which would allow me to join this fiscal year and not have to wait till March. Ive completed Pre-Service Firefighting with Honours and worked really hard to do well. I was thinking that have certain courses (patient care, advanced patient care, search and rescue and being qualified as a First Responder with Red Cross) would make me a stronger candidate than someone with just 12 Bio. 

       Thanks for any advice and answers. I feel my life is lacking purpose and direction and know that my path will lead to the Canadian Forces, I just want to make a difference as soon as possible.


----------



## CFR FCS

Regret to say the grade 12 Bio will very likely be a show stopper. If Med Tech is what you want then go find a course either on line (Ont has this I believe) or a high school near you.  I don't know of many applicants getting educational waivers for Med Tech without the Biology but you can always ask at the CFRC. Best of luck.


----------



## George Wallace

I'm sorry you ran into a Recruiter who couldn't find the information for you.  The prerequisites are "Black and White", just like the three criteria required to enroll.  You MUST have a Minimum of Biology (which is compulsory) and one other Science course (either Physics or Chemistry), as well as your drivers license.  I am sure that you realize that in the Medical profession, Biology would be quite important.  

As SFR FCS stated, you can always go back to the CFRC and ask again.


----------



## Maelstrom

Thank you both for your quick replies



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am sure that you realize that in the Medical profession, Biology would be quite important.



Oh I love Biology and Chemisty its just that I got turned off when I looked at the first question from an Ontario correspondence course book.

"Using the bonds and atoms of a molecular model kit, write a 200-300 word 'biochemical fashion' article from the perspective of a fashion reporter and comment on their 'reaction poses' "  

Science should be Science... pure and clean. none of this artsy creative writing involved. Id love to take adult-ed but my Rent and Bills don't understand, all they want is my attention.


----------



## konman

I would love to become a firefighter one day, serving in the military as a med tech and getting experience in the army seems like it would make me a serious candidate for that position.

Should I continue with my application or am I joining the military for the wrong reasons? SARTech seems like it would be great to get into and maybe that's something I could aim for one day but I doubt I'd be considered any time soon.

I'm 25 now and I have had a weak start in life. I'm very fit, healthy and I want to make a career choice that will keep my that way. I'm pretty set on a job that I can be proud of so here I am considering a military career. Should I just go to a local college instead? I heard that sometimes they let people attend a local college to get trained for their selected trade and paid for it as well, is it just a shot in the dark to get that opportunity?


----------



## mariomike

konman said:
			
		

> I heard that sometimes they let people attend a local college to get trained for their selected trade and paid for it as well, is it just a shot in the dark to get that opportunity?



Here is some recent advice from a Recruiter regarding Med Tech entry.:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/90562.0


----------



## Bluechip

I apologize in advance if these questions have been answered. I used the search function as well as google to no avail. 
I'm wondering if a trade like Med tech which is available too all branches of the military, are you able to choose which branch you will join? I'd prefer Army and I'm curious if I'll be able to make this decision.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HItorMiss

You could look in the multitude of Med Tech threads from now on but as a freeby I answer this one for you.

You may choose what element you join as if the trade is what we call a purple trade which means not a trade not associate to one single element such as clerks and supply tech and Med Tech.


----------



## Bluechip

Your time and answer is much appreciated Bullet. Thanks.


----------



## probi

Hey guys! 

Im currently taking my EMT course which i believe is the equivalent of the BC Primary Care Paramedic, and im wondering what kind of bonuses or incentives the military offers?    I also used to be in the reserves about 2.5 years ago and I think i was JUST officialy released from my infantry unit, I did get fully BIQ trained, will I have to run through basic and sq all over again?  SQ's no biggie but sending me to basic again would be a gross waste of tax payer dollars  haha.      

I also have my first baby on the way, what would the life of a reg force Med Tech be like for someone in my position?  I imagine it will be very hard on the family untill I am fully trained and stationed somewhere.  Will I get to spend nights home with my wife and new born or will i always be on tasking somwhere?  

LAST question, as an EMT or PCP joining the military will it be possible for the to train me to the level of Adv. Care Paramedic or simply Paramedic as its called here in alberta, and whats the timeline of me getting on a Med EVAC course?

Thanks for the help guys n gals!
-T


----------



## old medic

That's alot of questions.   

For the medical end, visit the Health Services board and read through the QL3 thread. 
That should answer an number of these for you.


----------



## mariomike

probi said:
			
		

> Im currently taking my EMT course which i believe is the equivalent of the BC Primary Care Paramedic,



This is the PCP Jurisdictional Comparison:
http://www.paramedic.ca/Uploads/AIT.pdf

This shows Paramedic skill sets:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/about/paramedics.html


----------



## FDO

Go into your nearest Recruiting Centre. They will have the list of accepted courses and colleges as well as what (if any) incentives or recruiting allowances you'd be intitiled to.


----------



## Sierrafire

Hello all,

I have searched the best my computer skills allowed me and still need some questions answered(or guided to the page where they are answered!!)

So here it goes. say you have finished your BMQ and SQ and have returned from The JIBC and posted to a base for your on the job training...lets say CFB Petawawa.   How does a typical newbie med tech spend their days? What hours do they work?  Do they respond to emergencys on base and prepare the patients for transport to hopsital by a municiple service if need be?  I would love to be further educated on what the trade does on base..  Thanks for your patience and replys.


----------



## Armymedic

Sierrafire said:
			
		

> How does a typical newbie med tech spend their days? What hours do they work?  Do they respond to emergencys on base and prepare the patients for transport to hopsital by a municiple service if need be?  I would love to be further educated on what the trade does on base..  Thanks for your patience and replys.



They do nothing of the sort. On base, you may work in a CDU doing sick parade and patient care, and coverages of ranges and excercises. You will not be working as a "paramedic" (how insulting to real Medics) unless there is some sort of aid to civil power mission, which is the exception than the rule. Med Techs do thier best work out with the troops, usually overseas, on the seas or in the field. Most days are spent training, prepping supplys and getting ready to go places and do things.

Not every day is filled with adventure; but the ones that are, you will be glad you paid attention during the boring times.

more from others.


----------



## medicineman

What SFB said - not alot of running around in ambulances these days.  Maybe in Gagetown once in awhile out in the Trg area, otherwise it's mainly in garrison care, training, maintenance or exercises.

If you want cool ambualnce calls, you'd have to wait until you're doing MCSP on car or do some moonlighting (if you're actually around long enough to).

MM


----------



## probi

Cool thanks for all the info guys n gals, i checked my recruiting center but the senior med tech was away  :camo:  Is it possible to become a Paramedic or Critical Care paramedic through the military?  and how long would that course take me?  Also if I join with my EMT how long will it take untill I get over seas?   Haha one more question, does anyone know the starting annual salary of a qualified medic?


----------



## mariomike

probi said:
			
		

> Is it possible to become a Paramedic or Critical Care paramedic through the military?



You may find this Government of Canada news release regarding "labour mobility" in Paramedicine of interest. 
It just came out about a week or so ago:
http://news.gc.ca/web/article-eng.do?nid=511429

"While most Canadians can now benefit from full labour mobility, there are a small number of professions for which additional requirements are needed when moving to another province and/or territory."

Paramedicine is one of those "small number of professions". 

The Government of Canada is giving a "big push" to change this. But, it will not happen without a self regulatory framework which provides standardization of training, certification level and licensure. This is one of the key benefits of licensure through a college - portability of the profession. 

Your post says you are training as an EMT in Alberta:
http://www.ait-aci.ca/labour_en/exceptions_ab/Paramedics.pdf

Critical Care Paramedic ( CCP ) is not a Direct Entry position:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/service/cctu.html
In addition to Level III training, CCP requires an additional 1,142 hours of training and 240 hours of preceptorship.

In the future, CCP will likely be contracted out:
http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2007/cd/bgrd/backgroundfile-5122.pdf

To these people:
http://www.ornge.ca/Academy/Pages/CriticalCareParamedic(CCP)Program.aspx
"Ornge offers the only Critical Care Paramedic program in Canada that has been accredited by the Canadian Medical Association"

( That is how they spell it: Ornge ).


----------



## probi

Quick question here  When talking to the recruiter he said I need 2 sciences to become a Med Tech.   Now I only have Biology but im currently finishing up an Emergency Medical Technician course... aka Primary Care Paramedic course for my province of Alberta.     Can I suppliment my second needed science with say Math 30P or does it simply have to be chemistry?

Thanks!


----------



## ModlrMike

Unlikely, but I'm not a recruiter. The entry requirements call for 2 sciences, not one science and one math. That being said, there's no harm in applying. The worst that will happen is that you have to take the chemistry course anyhow, which you can probably do in short order at summer/night school. Your PCP *may, and I stress may* get you accepted without the formal requirements. Talk to a recruiter.


----------



## probi

Thanks ModlrMike, I can never seem to get ahold of a Actuall Senior Med Tech recruiter whenever I go down there always infantry, but Ill go down there one day and ask again.  I reallllllllly hope so cause if I need Chem Ill have to start at chem 20 then get my 30 which could take.. well... to long,  unless theyll let me do it as there doing my security clearance.


----------



## PMedMoe

A recruiter, regardless of trade, is supposed to be able to answer your enrollment questions.  If not, I'm sure they will find someone who can.


----------



## cn

This is the trade that I am currently applying for, and have spent the last 7 months taking Grade 12 Biology (which I had my final exam for today actually) and Grade 12 Chemistry (which I finished last October).. so I submit my application on Monday (when I get my final transcript).. 

From what the cfrc told me, the reason the 2 sciences are required for enrollment in the CF, is because those same 2 sciences are required for the civilian college counterparts.. the requirements are the same because it is the standard set by the Ontario paramedic association (but apparently these vary from province to province, so this may just be here in Ontario).. best to double check but what I was told makes sense as to why Grade 12 chem/bio are the pre-req's for the CF..


----------



## tank girl

I just got my employment offer for Med Tech on Monday and I had to spend the last few months in school to get some science credits to get in . I don't know if the prerequesites are different from one province to another, but in Qc you need credits in Biology, AND credits in Chemestry OR Physics...


----------



## ackland

Well the good news is that if you finish the college course and it is from a recognized institution the requirements for the High School credits becomes a mute point. If you complete the course in college you are good to go for entry standards for MED Tech. What school are you taking the program at?
I am a recruiter in Ontario and if you have a PCP course you are able to apply. I just looked a my paper work for MED Tech and your program is recognized just not sure about the school you are attending.


----------



## readytogo

I know the forces.ca site says high school math and science but can anyone tell me what the actual courses and or grades are required to make med tech for the reserves? just pondering my options before my interview?


----------



## PMedMoe

From the Forces website:



> Medical Technicians must have *completed high school with biology and chemistry credits*



I would hazard a guess and say Grade 12.


----------



## cn

Yes, it is grade 12 biology and chemistry.   Math is not required.


----------



## PMedMoe

cn said:
			
		

> Math is not required.



Although, it certainly won't hurt.  Particularly formulas.  Comes in handy when figuring out IV meds.   :nod:


----------



## readytogo

Thats true....I guess i should of worded the question better...will cf accept an EMR certificate(my liscence is long expired)


----------



## cn

Of course.  I have my math credits as well, in fact both grade 12 biology and chemistry (more so chem) involve math skills.  So yes a strong competence in math will surely help although, no it is not an official requirement for enrolment.


----------



## PMedMoe

readytogo said:
			
		

> Thats true....I guess i should of worded the question better...will cf accept an EMR certificate(my liscence is long expired)



You'll have to ask that question at the CFRC.


----------



## Radar

Would this be generally the same at an Air Base? What would the differences be in the Navy Element?


----------



## PMedMoe

Radar said:
			
		

> What would the differences be in the Navy Element?



Off the top of my head......you might be on a ship.


----------



## Armymedic

preface by saying "never been on ship"

On Ship, your the junior working one on one with a PA. As a medic you will responsible to the PA for everything. Literally everything, med records, med supply, initial screening of patients, coordinating appointments.

It would not be a stretch to say that it may not be the same, as all the army bases have moved to a CDU concept (which the air force bases have used for years) have have become heavily reliant on civilians to take care of most of the administrative duties.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I am actually gonna jump in and ask (out of curiosity and to help the OP) what is a CDU?

Not everyone knows all the acronyms we (you) use day to day.. we need to remember to use "plain talk" when answering basic questions!


----------



## PMedMoe

Care Delivery Unit


----------



## mariomike

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Care Delivery Unit



Thanks, Moe. I couldn't find it on the list:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/17309.0.html


----------



## Armymedic

Its what our Reg F medical system uses as a health care unit to provide first line support. Its a family practitioners office/walk in clinic with 1-3 MOs, 1-3 NP/PA's a couple nurses, 2-5 medics and civilians who take care of a group of about 1500 "clients" otherwise known as soldiers.


----------



## readytogo

would having an emr certificate and EMT-a theory in alberta be considered enough for the med tech reserve?
-Do i need to have a current ACP registration?


----------



## mariomike

readytogo said:
			
		

> would having an emr certificate and EMT-a theory in alberta be considered enough for the med tech reserve?
> -Do i need to have a current ACP registration?



You would have to ask a Recruiter. 
But, first, do you meet the Qualification Requirements?:
"Medical Technicians must have completed high school with biology and chemistry credits, and hold a current driver's license.":
http://www.forces.ca/html/medicaltechnician_reg_en.aspx


----------



## Radar

SFB said:
			
		

> preface by saying "never been on ship"
> 
> On Ship, your the junior working one on one with a PA. As a medic you will responsible to the PA for everything. Literally everything, med records, med supply, initial screening of patients, coordinating appointments.
> 
> It would not be a stretch to say that it may not be the same, as all the army bases have moved to a CDU concept (which the air force bases have used for years) have have become heavily reliant on civilians to take care of most of the administrative duties.




Thanks SFB, I appreciate the information, as well as your post regarding Med Techs in Afghanistan. It was quite informative. I am currently working on my fitness and then I plan on applying for Medic.


----------



## Armymedic

Thanks,

And you really should apply now...you have everyday of the rest of your life to work on your fitness.


----------



## JDR

I am seriously considering and planning on a long-term career in the CF as a Med Tech. I'm even going so far as to spend an extra year in high-school so I can get my Gr. 12 Bio/Sci credits, and after that it's just my drivers license which I need. Only a few years away !

  I noticed that on the CF Website, on the "Job Explorer" page that Medical Technician has the icons of all 3 branches next to it. If I am not wrong this means that one could be a Med Tech in any of the 3. Does the applicant get to choose his branch? Which branch would you recommend? 
I was planning on going Army, because they get to get their hands nice n' dirty. However, I've heard that the AF has some much better living conditions. 

Then there is the 6 year OJT phase.. would this mostly be 6 years  spent taking inventory and stocking vaccines? Is the career basically the same all around, or do different branches do things very differently?


The following...
Operating Room Technician, Preventive Medicine Technician, Biomedical Electronic Technician or Aero-Medical Technician
...are all listed as Medical Specialist Trades, however the Forces.ca website has little to say on each of these. Could anyone enlighten me as to the specifics of these career paths?

Thank-you!

Oh, and   Happy Canada Day!!


----------



## 2010newbie

What happened to Combat Engineer???

Try some of these:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/50198.0.html

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/18369.0.html

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/31099.0.html

(edited to add) http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49766.0.html

Some of those are a little old, but you can narrow a search by # of days if you prefer.

And if you have dogs..... ;D

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/41875.0.html


----------



## JDR

Well I wanted to get started on a career shortly after highschool, and I realized that my vision was marginally too poor to be a member of the combat arms team. Of course I could get LASIK/LASEK to improve it, but I don't want to have anything like that done until I'm at least 25 yrs old, and Med Tech looks to be just as rewarding of a career as Combat Engineer.

Thankyou For the links!


----------



## Future_Medic

Hi

one thing that's not mentioned on the site is that - at least in Ontario - you need bio 12 and the only 12 bio is a university course, the others can be collage bound ones. i ran in to this problem last Oct and have been working on upgrading for the past several months using a correspondence program, if you in Ontario there called ILC.


----------



## cn

Future_Medic said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> one thing that's not mentioned on the site is that - at least in Ontario - you need bio 12 and the only 12 bio is a university course, the others can be collage bound ones. i ran in to this problem last Oct and have been working on upgrading for the past several months using a correspondence program, if you in Ontario there called ILC.



For those interested, http://www.ilc.org/index-main.php 

I took a course with them a few years back.


----------



## readytogo

I am meeting with the local field am recruiter tommorow afternoon, pertaining to wether or not some civillian quals will bypass the high school requirements.  I will advise as soon as i can

RTG


----------



## Robbie4296

Good Luck man, hope it work's out for yah. so I guess you be needing you Klein tools eh? lolololol ;D


----------



## readytogo

Update,

             So i met with the recruiter from my local field amb and he was more than willing to take my file with my EMR and EMT-A training (the high school sciences quoted in  recruiting are the competive requirements)  He told me that we could do a PLA and i may be credited for what civillian training i had but because it had been almost 10 years and i was working outside the industry he thought it better to start me off from scratch.  

        I should note though he told me that there are currently 20 something applicants and transfers in varying points of the recruiting process and if any number of them get a complete file and are more qualified than I then they will get offers before me (only fair!!)  My advantage lies in the fact that my file is complete and supposed to be enroute to the reserve recruiter as we speak.

RTG


----------



## ducky

readytogo said:
			
		

> I should note though he told me that there are currently 20 something applicants and transfers in varying points of the recruiting process and if any number of them get a complete file and are more qualified than I....



good information to know....I will investigate the PLAR possiblities...thanks


----------



## JDR

If anyone could offer more information, that'd be pretty great.
Basically I am wondering what it is that a Medical Tech does on a day-to-day basis, both at home and on deployment.


----------



## medicineman

JDR said:
			
		

> The following...
> Operating Room Technician, Preventive Medicine Technician, Biomedical Electronic Technician or Aero-Medical Technician
> ...are all listed as Medical Specialist Trades, however the Forces.ca website has little to say on each of these. Could anyone enlighten me as to the specifics of these career paths?



The reason that not alot are listed about them is generally Med Tech is the feeder trade for remuster into them...with exception of BMET and sometimes OR tech.  You have to do your time as a medic then apply for remuster when the trades are advertising vacancies.  As for what do you do for 6 years, well depends on where you are posted - could be working on a ship, in a clinic, in a field unit of some sort.  Yeah, you'll likely be doing some supply management between seeing sick people or administration, it all depends.  

MM


----------



## DiverMedic

I would just like to say that it doesn't matter what element you pick, you can end up anywhere.   I am Navy on an Army base.   I know Navy/Air that have never been posted to their respected element bases.

There is more to being a medic than working CDUs on the army bases.  CFH is the warehouse for medical kit, it is mainly medic run.  FdAmbs mainly support the troops, but there is also kit maintenance and vehicle maintenance that has to be done there as well.  Navy bases seem to offer more medical work, but you can also spend long periods of time away when you are posted to a ship.  But that is similar everywhere.  In the last 3 yrs, I have actually worked at my unit for about 10 months and been on my base for about 19 months.

Don't want to scare you off, just be aware of what you are getting into.


----------



## Gunner98

DiverMedic said:
			
		

> I would just like to say that it doesn't matter what element you pick, you can end up anywhere.   I am Navy on an Army base.   I know Navy/Air that have never been posted to their respected element bases.
> 
> There is more to being a medic than working CDUs on the army bases.  CFH is the warehouse for medical kit, it is mainly medic run.  FdAmbs mainly support the troops, but there is also kit maintenance and vehicle maintenance that has to be done there as well.  Navy bases seem to offer more medical work, but you can also spend long periods of time away when you are posted to a ship.  But that is similar everywhere.  In the last 3 yrs, I have actually worked at my unit for about 10 months and been on my base for about 19 months.
> 
> Don't want to scare you off, just be aware of what you are getting into.



Let's be clearer...

1 Canadian Field Hospital (1 Cdn Fd Hosp) is a $40+ million multi-configuration, field-deployable, Role 3 hospital, not a CFH (Canadian Forces Hospital) as it does not provide health services in garrison, nor is it a warehouse for medical equipment.  1 Cdn Fd Hosp has Biomedical Equipment Technicians, Preventive Medical Technician and a large number of Medical Technicians in Treatment and Headquarters Companies, as well as clerks and technicians from at least four other Branches in Headquarters and Services Companies with variety of Health Services and Logistics Officers who command the unit and is not "mainly medic run". 

Central Medical Equipment Depot (CMED) is a medical equipment warehouse which has a few Medical Technicians, Health Care Administrators, Biomedical Equipment Technicians and Pharmacists on its nominal roll, as well as civilian technicians, administrative staff and warehouse workers.


----------



## TimBit

SFB said:
			
		

> Its what our Reg F medical system uses as a health care unit to provide first line support. Its a family practitioners office/walk in clinic with 1-3 MOs, 1-3 NP/PA's a couple nurses, 2-5 medics and civilians who take care of a group of about 1500 "clients" otherwise known as soldiers.



And in most cases I would say, works like a charm. Never had such a short wait time in a hospital in my life.


----------



## Gunner98

TimBit said:
			
		

> And in most cases I would say, works like a charm. Never had such a short wait time in a hospital in my life.



And by exception, if you are posted to Ottawa you could wait 3 months for an appointment!


----------



## a2thethLee

Are biology and chemistry credits needed throughout grade 10-12, or is just one grade's worth enough?

And is 20/20 vision required for becoming a Med Tech? (My eyes are 200 degrees nearsighted, so I'm wondering whether I need to get laser correction)


----------



## acooper

The best way to find out, a2thethLee, is to ask a recruiter...


----------



## cn

a2thethLee said:
			
		

> Are biology and chemistry credits needed throughout grade 10-12, or is just one grade's worth enough?
> 
> And is 20/20 vision required for becoming a Med Tech? (My eyes are 200 degrees nearsighted, so I'm wondering whether I need to get laser correction)



As has been answered already, you need "senior" (as in Grade 12 for most provinces) Biology and Chemistry.  

As for your eyesight, try here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0


----------



## readytogo

Hello,

           I preface this by saying i AM NOT a recruiter but what i was told that the requirements listed on the site are the "competitive" requirements(made to be equal to gain entry into civillian PCP programs) and if you contact a recruiter they have a "minimum" requirement which are not as high. But even if they do let people apply with less than competitive grades they are obviously not as likely to be hired over someone who meets the higher standard 

       I only know this because i do not meet requirements as per the CFRC but with my civillian EMT education that was deemed sufficent by the reserve unit and i am scheduled to swear in on Sept 8, 2010.

my :2c: 
RTG


----------



## Beregeron

medicineman said:
			
		

> When you're done your training, whichever province you are posted to have certain things you have to do to get their provincial certification/licensure.  Some bases already have it set up for you to get your local licence/certification, others don't due to legal ramblings.  If that's the case, you apply on your own through the service provider and jump through their hoops.  As it stands, all provinces vary in how the challenges are done - check witht eh Ministry when you get to wherever you finally land.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> MM



Hello
I'm sorry to bring back this topic but I was just wondering if you have any ideas if Alberta is possible to transfer in as a Paramedic after having served in the army as a Med Tech?

Thanks in advance 
ID


----------



## medicineman

There is an established challenge process for Alberta for Med Techs.

MM


----------



## kratz

medicineman said:
			
		

> There is an established challenge process for Alberta for Med Techs.
> 
> MM



Some MilPoints comments go unnoticed, but I had to post these +60:



> It was a low ball , but the answer was helpful.


----------



## medicineman

I'll take that for a buck  ;D.

MM


----------



## mariomike

Bergeron said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if you have any ideas if Alberta is possible to transfer in as a Paramedic after having served in the army as a Med Tech?



You must first register with the Alberta College of Paramedics:
http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Registration/provincialexam.aspx

"An update on the EMS transition in Alberta":
http://www.albertahealthservices.ca/files/nls-otm-2008-08.pdf
http://www.albertahealthservices.ca/209.asp

Effective April 1, 2009, Alberta Health Services has assumed responsibility for Emergency Medical Services (EMS):
http://www.albertahealthservices.ca/

Collective Agreement:
http://www.hsaa.ca/agreements_bargaining/collective_agreements/provincial_collective_agreement_2008_-_2011.pdf

"Sections 9.1 through 11 of the Health Disciplines Act, Emergency Medical Technicians Regulation outline what Emergency Medical Responders (EMR), Emergency Medical Technicians (EMT) and Emergency Medical Technologist Paramedic (EMT-Paramedic) are qualified and permitted to do within their scope of practice.":
http://www.health.alberta.ca/services/EHS-ground-ambulance.html

Emergency Medical Technician ( EMT ) Certificate:
http://sait.ca/pages/cometosait/academic/certificates/aemta.shtml

Emergency Medical Technologist - Paramedic ( EMT-P ) Diploma:
http://sait.ca/pages/cometosait/academic/diplomas/aemtp.shtml

Bachelor of Applied Health Science (Paramedic) Degree:
http://www.mhc.ab.ca/calendar/programs/info.php?program=33


----------



## MissLucy72

He's a french guy and I believe his name is Srgt Garceau and his phone number here in Vancouver is 604 225 2520 ext. 2500
Hes the med tech recruiter that I spoke too, give him a shout and see what he thinks


----------



## Armymedic

a2thethLee said:
			
		

> Are biology and chemistry credits needed throughout grade 10-12, or is just one grade's worth enough?
> 
> And is 20/20 vision required for becoming a Med Tech? (My eyes are 200 degrees nearsighted, so I'm wondering whether I need to get laser correction)



If you mean your vision is 200/20, then you are ok for Med Tech. Min standard is V4. 

I myself am a V3 with 200/20 corrected to 15/20.


----------



## cn

zhanghuxyz said:
			
		

> Medical direction can be divided into basic medical and clinical
> 
> Do not know your work need basic medical knowledge or clinical medicine
> 
> Basic Medical include: Human Anatomy Embryology Biochemistry Physiology Pathology pathogenic microbiology, etc.
> Medical include: internal medicine Pediatrics Surgery Obstetrics and Gynecology Ophthalmology etc.
> 
> I am in school when the school has a professional direction is a non-medical health insurance they need to learn medical knowledge but also
> I remember that there is a teaching professional named as an overview, or call Clinical Introduction to Clinical Medicine I probably turned over a few elements are the most basic of the content covered quite a wide range of book you can refer to the next, or what kind of books
> 
> If you want the system to study medicine had to start learning from basic medical
> 
> I hope my answers help you have a certain



I don't know what your post is referring to, and I am even further confused as to why your links are selling ugly boots?

Mods, this may fall under spam.  

*Edited to remove links.

Milnet Staff*


----------



## Beregeron

medicineman said:
			
		

> There is an established challenge process for Alberta for Med Techs.
> 
> MM



Thank you for your help!
I'll look right into it.


----------



## Javril

Hello

This is my first post on this forum and I am looking for some advice. I'm in my early twenties and just finishing the second year of a paramedic program in Ontario. I am approximately one month away from my final round a practical experience and am beginning to seriously consider what I am going to do in six months when I graduate. The unfortunate thing I have come to realize is that paramedic jobs in my area and in most of Ontario are few and far between. I had considered the idea of joining the military prior to being accepted by my current program and I have begun to consider it again. So, my questions.

1. How easily would my pending AEMCA be recognized

2. Are positions as a medical technicians currently available

3. What are the differences between Army, Navy and Air force medical technicians in regards to duties, medical directives and common conditions they are treating.

Thank you for your time and input.

                                                              Jav
T


----------



## George Wallace

Answers:

1.  I'll let someone more qualified answer>

2.  All Trades in the CF are currently CLOSED.

3.  A Medical Technician is a Medical Technician.  It doesn't matter what colour of uniform they may wear.  They can wear an Army uniform and serve on a ship, or a Navy uniform and serve on an Air Force Base.  A Medical Technician, no matter what uniform they may wear will be sent where the CF needs them the most.

Topic Merged.


----------



## mariomike

Javril said:
			
		

> Hello
> This is my first post on this forum and I am looking for some advice. I'm in my early twenties and just finishing the second year of a paramedic program in Ontario. I am approximately one month away from my final round a practical experience and am beginning to seriously consider what I am going to do in six months when I graduate. The unfortunate thing I have come to realize is that paramedic jobs in my area and in most of Ontario are few and far between.



That is unfortunate, and something I am hearing all too frequently on here, and elsewhere. It makes no sense to me. 
Baby Boomers like myself who joined in the early 1970's are reaching the end of our careers and retiring from the service. The recent pension improvement from OMERS NRA65 to NRA60 is going to accelerate retirements. 
In Toronto, calls went up 23 per cent between 2002 and 2009, but the number of paramedics increased only 1 per cent:
"Since subsequent generations are typically much smaller, the service is experiencing difficulty in recruiting suitably trained replacement staff, just as demand for services is increasing."

Knowing how highly skilled these young Paramedics are, the older I get, the more I want them stationed in my community.



			
				Javril said:
			
		

> I had considered the idea of joining the military prior to being accepted by my current program and I have begun to consider it again. So, my questions.
> 
> 1. How easily would my pending AEMCA be recognized



If you seach "AEMCA" on Milnet, there is some discussion. Also, this:
CFHS: "Advanced Emergency Medical Care Assistant (AEMCA) 2009":
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/hp-ps/mcsp-pmcc/AEMCA-eng.asp

As always, your best bet is to talk to a CF Recruiter.
Good-luck, Jav, and I hope you keep us posted.


----------



## Brettfoulston

OK first off, I am an 18 year old male that would like to become a medical technician.
But, i want to join the navy specifically (being on the ocean and being able to help in disaster relief is something i want)
How would you go about this?

Here are some of my qualities that i think would make me a great asset.

-Very Physically Active
-Passed all high school classes with at least honors marks
-PCP certified in Saskatchewan
-First Aid certified
-Willing to live *anywhere* in the country as i want to explore and learn about my countries roots

Any help for someone like me?


----------



## AgentSmith

Well like GW said all trades are currently closed so you'll have to wait a while. Also a Med Tech can be posted anywhere so just because you join up as Navy doesn't mean you'll be serving on a ship. Best advice I can give is stay active and do a lot of research about your trade. Good luck.


----------



## Rafterman1

Brettfoulston said:
			
		

> Any help for someone like me?



You should call your local CFRC if you haven't already, ask for an information package on becoming a Medical Tech or check it out on Forces.ca.  Sit tight and wait until the trade opens again.


----------



## Armymedic

Brett,
There are no posting to a ship until your second level of medical training, QL 5, and you have been promoted to Cpl.


----------



## ebeth

I've been dreaming for a while of becoming a medical technician with the Canadian Forces, but I've been reading threads and forums on this site and I'm just getting more and more confused..

 - What are your chances of getting accepted/offered a job?
 - How many new med techs recruits do they accept each year?
 - How can I better my chances of getting accepted?

(I already have 3 years of university sci/psych under my belt, but i don't think that counts).. i have all my high school bio/chem/phys requirements and a bunch of university bio courses.
I'm kind of getting worried now about my chances of getting in, I was originally planning on applying this january.. but with further consideration I decided to take a year to get in kick ass shape and finish up a bit more of school.

any help would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## ModlrMike

ebeth said:
			
		

> - What are your chances of getting accepted/offered a job?



Usually not too bad. Unfortunately I think that all trades are currently closed.



> - How many new med techs recruits do they accept each year?



It varies from year to year.



> - How can I better my chances of getting accepted?



From what you've posted so far, I'd think you're a good candidate. Don't get arrested, don't get addicted to drugs etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Distress

hey all! my name is Dylan Royal, i'm 17 years old and i've always been interested in medical and, well.. the Canadian Forces combined with medical is just a dream for me.

So I got 3 semesters left of highschool (year and a half) and i'm wondering how I should be prepping myself for maximum chance to become a med tech . I orginally planned on waiting till I was finished highschool , is that the best plan, or should I start doing something now?

ALSO, tell me about being a med tech! I like the thrill, adrenaline.. which is why I was debating between infantry and med tech. Is the med tech always stranded at base or getting out there and running missions on the field and in other countries?

I'm taking Chem and Physics eventually, so I believe that covers the requirements for med tech, but to be honest.. I'm a tad worried about the aptitude test? I've been through practive CFAT's but I hear from some people it's hard, ect.. I assume you would have to have a high score for med tech and other positions? I don't want to be an effing cook.

THANKS  GUYS! i'll be looking forward for replys  : )

-dylan


----------



## Blackadder1916

Distress said:
			
		

> ALSO, tell me about being a med tech! I like the thrill, adrenaline..  . . .
> 
> . . . I assume you would have to have a high score for med tech and other positions? *I don't want to be an effing cook.*



I don't usually respond to posts from what appears to be hyperactive children, but there was something about this one that compelled me to respond.  As this is your first post on these means the best suggestion that you could follow would be to "search".  All the questions that you asked have been discussed many times before.  As for your attitude towards military cooks, I will assume that you are not trying to be intentionally disrespectful, you are just ignorant.  However, if you do know something about that trade then perhaps it is that you are too lazy to want to attempt that career path.  Based on my years in the service, including several postings to field medical units as both an NCM and officer, you should be aware that cooks are usually the hardest working individuals when in the field and the most appreciated.


----------



## Occam

Distress said:
			
		

> Hey all! My name is Dylan Royal, I'm 17 years old and I've always been interested in medical and, well.. the Canadian Forces combined with medical is just a dream for me.
> 
> So I gothave 3 semesters left of high school (year and a half) and I'm wondering how I should be preppingpreparing myself for maximum optimizing my chances to become a Med Tech . I orginally planned on waiting tilluntil I was finished high school. Is that the best plan, or should I start doing something now?
> 
> Also, please tell me about being a Med Tech! I like the thrill and adrenaline, which is why I was debating between Infantry and Med Tech. Is the Med Tech always stranded at base or getting out there and running missions on the field and in other countries?
> 
> I'm taking Chem and Physics eventually, so I believe that covers the requirements for med tech, but to be honest I'm a tad worried about the aptitude test? I've been through practice CFAT's but I hearhave heard from some people that it's hard, ect etc. I assume you would have to have a high score for Med Tech and other positions? I don't want to be an effing cook one of the people who makes sure I'm well fed day in and day out, and impacts the morale of the entire unit on a daily basis.
> 
> THANKS  GUYSThanks everyone! I'll be looking forward for to replies   : )
> 
> -dylan



Reading this was like listening to fingernails on chalkboard.  Please read and follow the site guidelines you read and agreed to when you registered for the site.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

I really hope that no present or future cook remembers the name of Dylan Royal because I think your rations may end up with "special sauce" added so good luck!

Point of note...make sure you don't badmouth the RMS clerks who will one day look after your pay, because they will really look out for you.


----------



## Occam

Supply Techs can really rain on your parade, too...

_"Whaddya mean I signed for a Leopard 2A6 MBT ?!?!"_

Med Techs are always good to keep on side...

_"You're going to put what, where???"_

Rule of thumb:  Don't piss anybody off, and life will be grand!   ;D


----------



## medicineman

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I really hope that no present or future cook remembers the name of Dylan Royal because I think your rations may end up with "special sauce" added so good luck!
> 
> Point of note...make sure you don't badmouth the RMS clerks who will one day look after your pay, because they will really look out for you.



I know as a PA I'll keep an ear/eye open for said name, as will my RMS clerk wife...we always need people to do the, shall we say, less desirable procedures on patients or around work.  And no, it's not an adrenaline rush 24/7/365.  Like most jobs, it's 90% routine, 7% really interesting, and 3% shyte scary.  If you're looking for a rush all the time, try bungee jumping or skydiving with a parachute packed by the local crack dealer.

MM


----------



## wson

I was doing a bit of research and was being told 2 different things, some say you must go trhough college, and some say you can enter NCM_unskilled to apply for med tech. Anyone on here have the right answer?


----------



## agc

Both of those are available entry plans for that occupation.  Your recruiting office can tell you which college(s) in your area have acceptable programs, and what the difference in pay and benefits will be compared to the unskilled plan.


----------



## IsraelC

Hey, this is my first time posting on this site. I recently sent in an online application to become a Med Tech in the Army and my question is what am I up against competition-wise. I've been working towards Med Tech since 2009; I moved back home so I could get my Chem and Bio 30, received my lifeguard certification (working as a lifeguard currently) and now I'm just finishing up an EMR course at SAIT.

I don't have a college or university education and I was an average student (mostly 70-75%) but if they decline enrolling me then I'll work towards becoming an EMT or paramedic and then re-apply; I will do everything necessary to get in.

So my question is how competitive is the Med Tech trade right now? What do I need to do to increase my eligibility? I will do whatever needs to be done to get in as a Med Tech.

Thanks.


----------



## wson

No idea how competitive it is, ( I am not in forces yet). There are two ways you can go they told me. Either NCM 6Unskilled , which is where they train you from scratch, or NCM SEP which they would pay for your college for Primary Care Paramedic, but you must first be accepted by an accredited college.


----------



## mandagorian

Hi, 

I recently visited a recruitment center. I am interested in applying for a position as a Medical Technician with the Canadian Forces. I was explained the two ways of entering the forces as a med tech, one being through direct entry and the other through SEP. 

I was curious whether the Primary Care Paramedic Level 1 professional credential could be applied later to civilian life, which is what the Forces says one attains by doing direct entry. I would like to start training with the Forces, and not take the route of SEP. At the same time I do not want to join the forces under direct entry and ultimately limit my future career options by not being able to apply what I learned in the Forces to civilian life. My concern is that I go through Direct Entry and receive the professional credential of PCP Level 1, that this might only be applied to the Forces. If this is the case then If I train as a Medical Technician through the Forces and received the professional credential of PCP Level 1, that outside of the Forces I may have to attend College for 2 years to attain my PCP Level 1.  This is of great concern to me because I am at a stage in my life where I would like to invest a significant amount of time in the Forces, at the same time I want to know that I have options outside of the Forces. It would suck to work as a Med Tech for several years and decide that I'd like to be a paramedic outside of the Forces, only to realize that I am not certified to do so outside of the Forces. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Regards, 

Ryan Mc


----------



## medicineman

You get a PCP credential/diploma that's recognized by the Canadian Medical Association - it's done at the JIBC or College Ahuntsic.  You're also supposed to take the licensing exams for the province you do it in and then work on transfering it to the province you're posted to.  So, to summarize, you'll get the credential, +/- the license and therefore be able to transfer that to the real world.

MM


----------



## mariomike

mandagorian said:
			
		

> I was curious whether the Primary Care Paramedic Level 1 professional credential could be applied later to civilian life, which is what the Forces says one attains by doing direct entry. I would like to start training with the Forces, and not take the route of SEP. At the same time I do not want to join the forces under direct entry and ultimately limit my future career options by not being able to apply what I learned in the Forces to civilian life. My concern is that I go through Direct Entry and receive the professional credential of PCP Level 1, that this might only be applied to the Forces. If this is the case then If I train as a Medical Technician through the Forces and received the professional credential of PCP Level 1, that outside of the Forces I may have to attend College for 2 years to attain my PCP Level 1.  This is of great concern to me because I am at a stage in my life where I would like to invest a significant amount of time in the Forces, at the same time I want to know that I have options outside of the Forces. It would suck to work as a Med Tech for several years and decide that I'd like to be a paramedic outside of the Forces, only to realize that I am not certified to do so outside of the Forces.



After QL5, you will be eligible to challenge AEMCA:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/hp-ps/mcsp-pmcc/aemca-eng.asp

When you pass AEMCA, you will be eligible to challenge CPCRT:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/pdf/CPCRT_2011_Info_Package.pdf

After you pass CPCRT:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/careers/paramedic-recruiting-2011.html


----------



## mandagorian

I appreciate that, I called the recruitment center back today after visiting it and asked my question to someone who told me they were on the SEP Program. I should have immediately asked to speak to a recruiter. He told me that it wasn't translatable. After re-reading the Forces website I wasn't completely convinced of this. 

What's interesting is that I have applied to Centennial College in Ontario for Paramedic but I did not find them on the list. If I go through Centennial it's a two year program, which says "Graduates from the Centennial Paramedic program are eligible and well-prepared to take the Ministry of Health exam for Advanced EMCA. They have consistently scored above the provincial average on the Advanced EMCA certification exam. Ministry regulations require this certification for employment as a paramedic in Ontario."

When you apply direct entry to the Forces, what kind of contract does one sign? The recruiter recommended I go through SEP and take a 2 year Paramedic program at Lambton, or another College in Ontario. This would mean that I would be in school for two years, and have a guaranteed job with the army for 4 years following my studies. I'm not trying to be dodge responsibilities, but contracts scare me, especially when I'm guaranteeing them six years of my life.  That's why I'm more apt towards a direct entry route, since I'm being trained at the JIBC and the cost of the program is around $5000 would I owe the Forces anything for this, or is there a distinction between training and education? 

I assume I'd attend the JIBC for training.


----------



## mandagorian

mariomike said:
			
		

> After QL5, you will be eligible to challenge AEMCA:
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/hp-ps/mcsp-pmcc/aemca-eng.asp
> 
> When you pass AEMCA, you will be eligible to challenge CPCRT:
> http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/pdf/CPCRT_2011_Info_Package.pdf
> 
> After you pass CPCRT:
> http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/careers/paramedic-recruiting-2011.html



Do you know what stages each would be done at? Obviously the third would be done on me returning to the real world. heh, funny how you guys say the real world.


----------



## mariomike

mandagorian said:
			
		

> Do you know what stages each would be done at? Obviously the third would be done on me returning to the real world. heh, funny how you guys say the real world.



They would be done in that order. I have no idea how long the process would take.


----------



## medicineman

You attend CFHSTC in Borden AND JIBC for your QL3 training...your training there would be paid for by the CF.  IIRC, most basic engagements for Med Techs (your first contract) are 6 years.

MM


----------



## IsraelC

Odd.. I live in Alberta and the EMS system works differently. There is EMR (which I just finished), that was a 3 month course. There is EMT, which to my understanding, is on par with primary care paramedic level 1; that is a 10 month course at SAIT and a 6 month course at some other institutions. Then there is EMT-P, and they're the only ones that are referred to as "paramedics"; thats the 2 year course.

So you shouldn't have to do a 2 year course to qualify as a Primary Care Paramedic level 1.. But I don't know, the EMS system is all screwed up across this country.


----------



## medicineman

PCP and EMT-A/I are pretty much equivalent...and EMT-P in Alberta is the same as an ACP (Advanced Care Paramedic) elsewhere.  

MM


----------



## mariomike

mandagorian said:
			
		

> What's interesting is that I have applied to Centennial College in Ontario for Paramedic but I did not find them on the list. If I go through Centennial it's a two year program, which says "Graduates from the Centennial Paramedic program are eligible and well-prepared to take the Ministry of Health exam for Advanced EMCA. They have consistently scored above the provincial average on the Advanced EMCA certification exam. Ministry regulations require this certification for employment as a paramedic in Ontario."



I believe that cream of the crop statement about Centennial to be true. I am sure they have the statistics to back it up.
We had a discussion about CMA accreditation and Centennial College on here a while back:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/94481/post-942296.html#msg942296

Centennial is the bridge to the University of Toronto degree program. The only one of its kind in Canada. Judging from our last graduation ceremony, although not yet mandatory, to be competitive the Centennial diploma + U of T degree seems to be the direction things are headed from what I was hearing. 

"The University of Toronto and Centennial College joint programs offer exceptional faculty at the forefront of their fields and real experience in cutting-edge environments.":
http://www.utsc.utoronto.ca/~jtprogs/paramedicine.html


----------



## cmac232

i am interested in becoming a med tech. 
i am considering either reserves or regular force.
if i pick reserves, am i allowed to complete all the training 
like bmq, then borden, then chilliwack. then return home and 
continue on with my civi life and serve as a reservist. 
i am single and have a dog, if i serve reg force, would i have
to get rid of my dog? would i be gone too much?


----------



## medicineman

cmac232 said:
			
		

> i am interested in becoming a med tech.
> i am considering either reserves or regular force.
> 1.if i pick reserves, am i allowed to complete all the training
> like bmq, then borden, then chilliwack. then return home and
> continue on with my civi life and serve as a reservist.
> 2.i am single and have a dog, if i serve reg force, would i have
> to get rid of my dog? would i be gone too much?



1.  No - BMQ would be done locally, it would be unlikely you'd go to Chilliwack, as PCP isn't the required level of training for a Res Med Tech.

2.  No - but you'd need to be able to get someone to look after them if you want to keep them.  Lots of people have good careers with pets.

Now - in accordance with rules in this forum (and if you want to go anywhere in the trade and military), use proper grammar, capitalization, sentence structure and punctuation.  That was very hard to read and when I was reading it, the voice in my head sounded like a 4 year old, not a teenager or young adult.  If I was your boss and you presented me with a memo looking like that, you'd have a problem seeing what you typed through all the red ink on it.

Welcome to Army.ca and good luck.

MM


----------



## MedCorps

medicineman said:
			
		

> 1.  No - BMQ would be done locally, it would be unlikely you'd go to Chilliwack, as PCP isn't the required level of training for a Res Med Tech.



Small correction, mostly semantic.  

PCP IS indeed required for Res F Med Tech.  It is NOT required for Res F Med A. 

The Res F has brought back the Med A designator for pers with the RQL3 / RQL4 qualification. If a Med A gains both the RQL3 and RQL4 Med A qualification (or the Reg F QL3) AND PCP qualification they are considered an apprentice Med Tech.  We are seeing more Res F Med A's doing the PCP (or gaining the qualification from the PLAR process) to become Res F Med Techs. 

That is as far as they have figured out things right now.  They (D HS Pers) are in the process of rationalizing the RQL6 into a two part (?) RQL5 which when part I and II are completed will be the equivalent of the Ref F QL5A and the person will be a Res F Journeyman Med A.  If the Res F Med A then does AEC they will be granted the Med Tech qualification at the Journeyman level. Well at least that is the plan. We are also seeing more Res F Med A's doing the Reg F QL5 Med Tech Course. 

The Res F also has a LPN stream now authorized as part of these changes, but I am not sure how all this going to turn out / be managed. The only think I know for sure is that the CF will not be training Res F LPN's and this will be granted via the PLAR process. 

The whole goal is to clearly indicate who in the Res F has the same qualifications of their Ref F counterparts.  This has become important for tasking and employment purposes.  

If you need the message number that authorizes things  and explains the process let me know and I will send it to you. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## medicineman

Learn a new thing every day...sounds like they still have to either do the PCP on their own dime or luck into a scheme where it's paid for them though, correct?

MM


----------



## MedCorps

Pretty much... 

One of the recruiting goals of the CFHS Res F is to find personnel who are already qualified on civilian street and then give them the military skills to make them employable in that field within the CF. Hence for Med Techs they are looking to recruit people with the PCP qualification (or something that can be PLAR'ed as equivalent) and then once done RQL3 / RQL4 they can be employed as we would employ a Reg F QL3 Med Tech both in domestic ops and expeditionary ops.

The Res F is also starting to fund more and more PCP candidates.  These are Med A's who have done the RQL3 / RQL4, with ideally high course standing, and wish to take the next step. They have no "hard" billets on the PCP but seem to be getting a few of their personnel on on ever course that is CF sponsored. Another thing I have heard them doing is paying for some program in Alberta (?) some sort of EMT (?) program that has PLAR status with PCP.  It is still by now means the rule that Res F pers are again PCP qualification but it does allow for people with the skill set from civi street, people who are keen and want good Reg F employment domestic and deployed, and people who are thinking about CT to the Reg F an option for additional training or skills recognition. 

The largest issue with getting Res F personnel PCP qualified is getting them to take the number of months required away from their lives in civi street to go do the training. This is part of the reason that PCP has not been mandated for the Res F (the other parts being cost, seat availability, employment requirement, and ability to maintain skill set). Right now I am told if you are a reservist who has sound performance both in the home unit and on RQL3 / RQL4 and the CoC thinks that the cost of PCP is a sound investment for the CFMS and you want to do PCP training then the funds are available to convert you from a Med A to a Med Tech.  I am not in the Res F so I am not sure if this is true, but it is what I am being told. 

Now... I will not get into the issues if I think PCP is even required for Med Techs or Res F / Reg F spot sharing for PCP as this are subjects one discusses in private. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## mariomike

MedCorps said:
			
		

> The largest issue with getting Res F personnel PCP qualified is getting them to take the number of months required away from their lives in civi street to go do the training.



AEMCA is required to qualify as a Primary Care Paramedic in Ontario.
That seems to be the benchmark the CF is aiming for:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/hp-ps/mcsp-pmcc/aemca-eng.asp


----------



## chrising

Medcorps,

The program that is paying for Res F Med A to become Reg F QL3 Med Tech is what is more commonly referred to as "PCP Initiative." Everything you've stated in regards to the program is correct. The main incentive for the member is not only to become QL3 Med Tech qualified but the program allows for a class B contract while the member is attending school (for a maximum of 12 months, meaning it is normally offered during the 2nd of the PCP program here in Ontario) and then a class C contract for deployment on either domestic operations or overseas. 

Also, through this program, the member can take the PCP program at any public of private college in Ontario. I don't know how the PCP program works in other provinces so I can only speak to PCP Initiative as it applies to Ontario Med A looking to attend an Ontario college.


----------



## mariomike

"Paramedic program benefits reserve units and CF: 
HALIFAX, NS – Corporal Joshua Zruna, a Reserve medical technician serving with 33 (Halifax) Field Ambulance, recently became the third medical technician from his unit to graduate from the Primary Care Paramedic (PCP) program.":
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=2680

I believe "PCP Initiative" was discussed in another thread:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/36097/post-371225.html#msg371225
"Therefore, to be considered for this program, the candidate must be able to provide a reasonable guarantee that employment with a civilian ambulance service is probable, and that sufficient work is available to keep the licence or certification current and in good standing."


----------



## cheddar

Hey Guys,
Just realized that I've only asked questions on here so I figured I'd say hello seeing as how for the rest of this decade (almost) most of you will be my brothers/sisters in arms. So HEY! 

I'm very curious as to what I have to look forward to after I'm done with the educational side (yes I understand that I'll constantly be learning, I just mean with the College part), for example where SQ takes place, I know that I wont find out where I'm stationed until I complete my Paramedics program. But mostly I'm just interested in what my day to day life will be like, shift work? 4 days on, 3days off? etc. (once again (because I know there's some sticklers on here) I realize that everyone's experience is different but just a general description would be nice)

Anyways glad to be apart of this, know basic isn't going to be fun but I have a year of school work and training to get me prepared so not too worried.

Thanks and Hello to all


----------



## mariomike

cheddar said:
			
		

> I'm very curious as to what I have to look forward to after I'm done with the educational side (yes I understand that I'll constantly be learning, I just mean with the College part), for example where SQ takes place, I know that I wont find out where I'm stationed until I complete my Paramedics program. But mostly I'm just interested in what my day to day life will be like, shift work? 4 days on, 3days off? etc. (once again (because I know there's some sticklers on here) I realize that everyone's experience is different but just a general description would be nice)



This may help.
Topic: "NCM-SEP Med Tech career path":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/99315.0.html


----------



## cheddar

Thanks MarioMike, read through that whole topic (there seem to be some unnecessary hostility) and it cleared up a lot of questions...I read it before(couple months back) but most of the lingo didn't make sense...guess I'm becoming accustomed to certain abbreviations. 

Also I'm glad that we can do the A-EMCA after the PCP course  I didn't know if this was an option, I'd rather do it right away.


----------



## mariomike

cheddar said:
			
		

> Also I'm glad that we can do the A-EMCA after the PCP course  I didn't know if this was an option, I'd rather do it right away.



You are welcome, Cheddar. You did not mention which province you will be studying in.
If Ontario, you challenge AEMCA when you receive your PCP diploma. AEMCA is mandatory to work as a Primary Care Paramedic in Ontario.
If you study in another province, you will not be eligible to challenge AEMCA until after you pass QL5:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/hp-ps/mcsp-pmcc/AEMCA-eng.asp


----------



## cheddar

Sorry I should've been more specific. I will be studying in Ontario at Durham (needed at least 105% average just to be looked at to get in...just tooting my own horn a bit ) I've done tremendous research on the civi side of paramedics so I know what testing and things are needed, but the military side of things is a bit trickier, a lot of vague answers...which is understandable due to the fact that the recruiters aren't Med Techs, but did have a blast when I was doing my medical. And through networking I have found out that this military experience will greatly benefit me should I chose to go civi route later, and opens doors into other fields.


----------



## medicineman

As a rule, unless you're deployed somewhere, your day to day existence will be Mon-Fri, 7ish to 330-4ish.  Not alot of shift work these days unless you're doing ride outs.  Your SQ will be where they can get you on course - could be Meaford, Gagetown, wherever.  Alot of work if you're posted to a base will be clinical doing sick parade and the stuff that goes with running a clinic.  If you're in a field ambulance, PT, vehicle and stores maintenance, weapons training, and various taskings or courses as they present themselves are the order of the day.  You'll also have training both voluntary and mandated to attend to.  There are also exercises to go out on, both with base and field units.

Hope that's more along what you're looking for.

MM


----------



## Armymedic

Just remember, PCP and "paramedic" work for a CF medic is one of the base skills of their job, that's why you do that training at the QL3 Level. Once you are at work in you place of employment, as MM stated below, you will work as part of a larger team providing a larger spectrum of health care beyond the prehospital work that PCP teaches you.


----------



## mariomike

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Just remember, PCP and "paramedic" work for a CF medic is one of the base skills of their job, that's why you do that training at the QL3 Level.



No person, regardless of employer, is qualified as a Primary Care Paramedic in Ontario until they pass AEMCA:
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/regs/english/elaws_regs_000257_e.htm#BK3

Med Techs will not be allowed access to On-car opportunities to complete their Maintenance of Clinical Skills Program ( MCSP ) in Ontario until they first pass QL5, and secondly pass AEMCA. 

"Reference A is a confirmation letter by the Ontario Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care, Emergency Health Services Branch, recognizing the CF QL5 Med Tech as meeting the PCP requirements to challenge the AEMCA exam, all QL5 Med Techs are encouraged to prepare for and write this exam with approval through their Chain of Command. Upon successful completion of this exam, those Med Techs will have access to On-car opportunities to complete their MCSP in Ontario.":
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/hp-ps/mcsp-pmcc/AEMCA-eng.asp


----------



## cheddar

Thanks guys.

Medicineman; That was exactly the answer I was looking for, thank you, I appreciate it very much.

Rider; yea from what I`ve been reading it seems as if Medics are more nurses or a hybrid of a paramedic/nurse in the CF.

You guys have been great, this alleviates a lot of the uncertainty...although much of it I`ll have to figure out in two years.


----------



## Armymedic

cheddar said:
			
		

> Rider; yea from what I`ve been reading it seems as if Medics are more nurses or a hybrid of a paramedic/nurse in the CF.



There is no comparison, so in order to maintain your health, never ever compare a CF medic with a Nurse.


----------



## cheddar

HA! Actually there are some similarities, but to avoid anymore net-threats I will plead ignorance, seeing as how I have no experience with the subject.


----------



## medicineman

As RP said, there aren't that many similarities and we've worked diligently for years to change that perception.

MM


----------



## kj_gully

:nod: mostly nurses.... lol Gully out.


----------



## medicineman

:threat: :rage:

MM


----------



## mariomike

cheddar said:
			
		

> Also I'm glad that we can do the A-EMCA after the PCP course  I didn't know if this was an option, I'd rather do it right away.



More on that, Cheddar.
"Candidates who either have successfully completed an Ontario Paramedic training program provided by an approved College or Training Institution or have been considered equivalent through the MOHLTC Equivalency Process, are eligible to write the MOHLTC AEMCA Theory examination. The eligibility is provisional, based on the following two conditions :

1. Number of attempts at the examination

2. Time elapsed since graduation:
Eligibility gained by either completing a Paramedic program, or by receiving equivalency status, is limited to twenty-four (24) months. Candidates who have not successfully completed the AEMCA Theory examination within twenty-four (24) months must enroll in a remedial program in order to renew their eligibility.":
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/exam_aemca.html#eligible


----------



## Golkarian

I don't believe I currently have competitive enough qualifications, but I was wondering if anyone knows what qualifications are important when applying to be a medical technician in a reserve unit? Thanks.


----------



## lethalLemon

Right from the "Education Requirement: Non-Commissioned Member Occupations" sheet:



> MOSID: 00334
> OCCUPATIONS: MEDICAL TECHNICIAN
> ABBREV: MED TECH
> ELEMENT: ARMY/NAVY/AIR FORCE
> SPEC PAY: SPEC PAY 1
> EDUCATION REQUIREMENTS (CIVILIAN APPLICANT): Must have High School Diploma or GED with Grade 12 Biology & one Gr 12 Science (Chemistry or Physics) & Math 11 & Possess a valid Drivers License


----------



## ModlrMike

AFAIK Res MedTechs don't receive Spec Pay, due to the difference in training they get. There are also no NavRes MedTechs. The education requirements are correct though.


----------



## Dragooncadet

First off, mods if this should be under CF medical branch, please move it. I have looked at the education requirements on forces.ca, and a few threads on this sight, but have found conflicting information and been unable to confirm one fact: Do you need any high school physics credit to become a medical technician?


----------



## Golkarian

Yes, I have the minimum requirements, I was thinking more on the lines of what would make a competitive application.


----------



## lethalLemon

If that's the minimum... well then that's "competitive."

You don't need a diploma in any kind of health related fields (although it would help). I guess First Aid training would give you a little edge. But when you apply, merit listed, complete BMQ and go onto Trades Training... you're trained everything you need to know anyway so... competitiveness isn't really something you need for many occupations in the CF (although Officers and application to RMC do need to be more competitive... but you'd be informed on what average competitive applicant looks like).


----------



## Dragooncadet

OK, so just to confirm I need Grade 12 chemistry OR physics?


----------



## medicineman

MOSID: 00334
OCCUPATIONS: MEDICAL TECHNICIAN
ABBREV: MED TECH
ELEMENT: ARMY/NAVY/AIR FORCE
SPEC PAY: SPEC PAY 1
EDUCATION REQUIREMENTS (CIVILIAN APPLICANT): Must have High School Diploma or GED with Grade 12 Biology & one Gr 12 Science (Chemistry *or* Physics) & Math 11 & Possess a valid Drivers License


Your call.


----------



## vhaust

If you only want to pick one, I'd say go with physics. Understanding the basics of Newtonian physics
will give you an analytical perspective on forces, mechanical energy, etc.
A systematic way of describing motion will enhance your ability to translate 
your physical perceptions, which we all possess, into verbal expressions.


----------



## Dragooncadet

Thanks. That made just made my week, knowing that I don't have to take physics anymore.


----------



## ModlrMike

Dragooncadet said:
			
		

> Thanks. That made just made my week, knowing that I don't have to take physics anymore.



While it says "Physics or Chemistry" I would suggest that you take both. You'll need them later in your career anyhow.


----------



## mariomike

Dragooncadet said:
			
		

> Do you need any high school physics credit to become a medical technician?



More on physics:
http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+&btnG=Search#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site:army.ca+med+tech+physics&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=27b93cf21cbb40b9&biw=1360&bih=594


----------



## Dragooncadet

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> While it says "Physics or Chemistry" I would suggest that you take both. You'll need them later in your career anyhow.



The only reason I'm hesitant about taking physics is because math isn't exactly my best subject. But I've got one more year until I can take physics, so in the mean time I'll look into it more. 
Thank You for the advice.


----------



## Boz519

why is that


----------



## Gunner98

Some CDUs are quite busy in Ottawa!


----------



## Hunter

MC if you could post or send me that message number it would be much appreciated.  I have been trying unsuccessfully to find it in order to clarify the issue with some members of my unit.  

Thanks!


----------



## Boz519

what does it mean "5 chemistry and physics credits", their is only 4 in high school and it does not say if they need to be college level or university level and it does not say about biology as well. Can any one tell me what i need University 11 and 12 or College 11 or 12 science courses.  


====Top of page Qualification Requirements

Medical Technicians must have completed high school with biology credits as well as secondary 5 chemistry and physics credits, and hold a current driver’s license====


----------



## canada94

Boz519 said:
			
		

> what does it mean "5 chemistry and physics credits", their is only 4 in high school and it does not say if they need to be college level or university level and it does not say about biology as well. Can any one tell me what i need University 11 and 12 or College 11 or 12 science courses.
> 
> 
> ====Top of page Qualification Requirements
> 
> Medical Technicians must have completed high school with biology credits as well as secondary 5 chemistry and physics credits, and hold a current driver’s license====



This question must literally be asked once a week.. but I can't be rude against it as I was one who asked as well. When I called the recruiting office.. I asked all your questions;

- They have to be University level courses
- "Secondary 5" Relates to the Quebec system
- Choose between Chem OR Phys.. however Bio is mandatory


----------



## Boz519

do they have to be grade 12 or can they just be grade 11 or does one need both


----------



## canada94

Boz519 said:
			
		

> do they have to be grade 12 or can they just be grade 11 or does one need both



It needs to be grade 12 in both. 

Essentially in can be one of two combinations;

Grade 12 Bio + Grade 12 Chem

or

Grade 12 Bio + Grade 12 Phys.

Remember that to eventually get to these level courses you must first complete them in Grade 11.


----------



## Boz519

oh man i got a lot of high school to get back in too... never thought i would go to college then back to high school lol ... thanks for the info bro it helps a lot!!


----------



## canada94

Boz519 said:
			
		

> oh man i got a lot of high school to get back in too... never thought i would go to college then back to high school lol ... thanks for the info bro it helps a lot!!



Not a problem! If you have any more concerns call your local recruiting center!

Otherwise good luck with everything!


----------



## Hunter

Cheddar - 

Are you starting at Durham in September?  Good on you for getting in, admission to Durham's PCP program is very competitve indeed.  It's a great program and has an excellent reputation in the civillian paramedic world.  I'm currently in the preceptorship phase of Durham's advanced care paramedic program, and while I don't know everything about Durham's paramedic programs I know a bit.  If you have any questions about the school, PM me and I will try to help.  

Good luck!


----------



## Rafterman1

cheddar said:
			
		

> I know that I wont find out where I'm stationed until I complete my Paramedics program.



I know where you'll be temporarily stationed.  You'll be at Borden on PRETC (Post Recruit Education & Training Center) waiting for your 3's course to start.  Average wait for a medic right now to get on course after your done basic is 10-12 months regardless of if your semi-skilled.  There that backed up.  I know cause I'm loaded for the Feb 2012 3's course.


----------



## chrisf

You'd think so... but...

If he's applying to a reserve field amb unit, if there's a medical school of any sort nearby, you'll find the unit largely filled with students from said med school...

Best bet, go talk to the unit recruiter.


----------



## dale622

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> AFAIK Res MedTechs don't receive Spec Pay, due to the difference in training they get. There are also no NavRes MedTechs. The education requirements are correct though.



I thought once you were a QL5 medic you received spec pay. Was a while ago I heard that.


----------



## Hunter

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You'd think so... but...
> 
> If he's applying to a reserve field amb unit, if there's a medical school of any sort nearby, you'll find the unit largely filled with students from said med school...
> 
> Best bet, go talk to the unit recruiter.



More likely you'll find the unit full of med school wannabes that say they are in 'pre-med' as though such a program existed.  I've been a member of such a reserve unit for a decade now, and we have never had more than 2 people in med school at any given time.  We have had lots of people in RN/RPN/LPN, dental and paramedic programs, but not many med school students.  It is my understanding that these demographics are more or less similiar across the reserve medical units in the CF.

WRT the spec pay issue, most reserve medics will never get spec pay because they are medical assistants, not medical technicians.  As for QL5-qualified reserve med techs, the current answer is no we will not receive spec pay, but at the same time to the best of my knowledge reg force QL5s are not yet receiving spec pay either.  It's my understanding that QL5s will not receive spec pay until 50% of the QL5s in the CF have completed the AEC course.


----------



## chrisf

Hunter said:
			
		

> More likely you'll find the unit full of med school wannabes that say they are in 'pre-med' as though such a program existed.  I've been a member of such a reserve unit for a decade now, and we have never had more than 2 people in med school at any given time.  We have had lots of people in RN/RPN/LPN, dental and paramedic programs, but not many med school students.  It is my understanding that these demographics are more or less similiar across the reserve medical units in the CF.



Incorrect use of the term "med school" on my part. 

After thinking about it, our local field amb is mostly paramedics, student paramedics, student nurses, and a few people "planning on going to med school".


----------



## nickanick

Do Med Techs receive spec pay ?


----------



## aesop081

Not at this time


----------



## cn

nickanick said:
			
		

> Do Med Techs receive spec pay ?



A lengthy discussion & further insight on the topic here: http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/51139.0.html


----------



## nickanick

Which training phrase will med techs be working with the combat trades in the field?
Do they get posted right after the SQ?


----------



## medicineman

nickanick said:
			
		

> Which training phrase phase will med techs be working with the combat trades in the field?
> Do they get posted right after the SQ?



There - fixed that for you.  You get posted after your QL3 is completed - it's not in a training phase, it's in your operational phase.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer

nickanick said:
			
		

> Which training phrase ...



"Here's some Cepacol....."   

My apolgies to the Medtechs....I could not resist!!


----------



## medicineman

Cepacol's out of the system...foot powder for everthing now  ;D.

MM


----------



## Old Sweat

medicineman said:
			
		

> Cepacol's out of the system...foot powder for everthing now  ;D.
> 
> MM



But it tastes awful.


----------



## medicineman

Yeah - but most of the youngens these days are used to snorting powder anyway...

MM


----------



## nickanick

what kind of transportation method does med techs use to bring a wounded man back to base for further treatment?


----------



## MedCorps

Back to base is a bit of a misnomer, but we will review the evacuation options. 

There are a few options. 

The most basic - Carry them without fancy equipment.  Carry them on an improvised stretcher. Carry them on a proper  pole stretcher.  This is hard work so distance is limited.  Place stretcher on a stretcher carriage, which is a thing with two wheels often called a Stollenwerk after the manufacture.  This again is a short distance, flat terrain, option. See the folding green thing with two wheels here: http://www.stollenwerk-koeln.de/dw_eng/index_eng.html

Ambulances - The LSVW Ambulance, The Ford F 450 Ambulance , The Bision Armoured Ambulance. This is the domain of the Med Tech and the primary means of land evacuation.

Helicopter - Most commonly the CH-146 Griffon Helicopter or the Chinook helicopter.  Med Techs work on these. If you are working with the Americans the Black Hawk is also quite common. Med Techs have worked on these. 

Airplanes- Most, if not all, of our fixed wing aircraft can be used as an aeromedical evacuation platform with some conversion.  Med Techs work on these. 

Sea - If you are working with the Americans you might find yourself on a hospital ship evacuating patients. 

Then there are non-standard evacuation platforms which is pretty much anything you can load a casualty in to get them to care, but was not actually designed for casualty evacuation.  Overseas, in various locations,  I saw casualties being evacuated in everything from a donkey, to a home made wheel barrow, to a ATV, to a pick up truck, to a MLVW, to a light observation helicopter  (OH-58). 

I hope that is of help. 

MC


----------



## nickanick

Thanks MedCorps 

Do you get to travel  being a Medtech?


----------



## aesop081

nickanick said:
			
		

> Do you get to travel  being a Medtech?



They do.


----------



## medicineman

I got to travel lots...Calgary to Wainwright, Waniwright to Calgary (did those trips lots), Home to Sarcee, Sarcee to Home, Calgary to Suffield, Suffield to Calagary, Cornwallis, St Jean, Borden, Ottawa, Cold Lake, Whitehorse, 29 Palms, Pendleton, Croatia, Kingston, Fort Drum, Petawawa, Broughton Island, Gagetown, St John, Halifax, Montreal, Kabul via a number of places, Port au Prince, Toronto, Vancouver, Winnipeg, Dauphin, Orangeville, Victoria, Eureka - the list is by no means complete, but I think you get the idea.

MM


----------



## nickanick

medicineman said:
			
		

> I got to travel lots...Calgary to Wainwright, Waniwright to Calgary (did those trips lots), Home to Sarcee, Sarcee to Home, Calgary to Suffield, Suffield to Calagary, Cornwallis, St Jean, Borden, Ottawa, Cold Lake, Whitehorse, 29 Palms, Pendleton, Croatia, Kingston, Fort Drum, Petawawa, Broughton Island, Gagetown, St John, Halifax, Montreal, Kabul via a number of places, Port au Prince, Toronto, Vancouver, Winnipeg, Dauphin, Orangeville, Victoria, Eureka - the list is by no means complete, but I think you get the idea.
> 
> MM



Thanks for the detail reply.  

May I ask where have you been deployed to, as a Medtech?


----------



## medicineman

Let me see - Croatia, Afghanistan, Haiti, Broughton Island (even though it's in Canada, it is very remote, so I call it a deployment, same with Eureka).  The spots in the States were visits for training purposes so I don't consider them deployments.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer

medicineman said:
			
		

> Let me see - Croatia, Afghanistan, Haiti, Broughton Island (even though it's in Canada, it is very remote, so I call it a deployment, same with Eureka).  The spots in the States were visits for training purposes so I don't consider them deployments.
> 
> MM



Medtechs are in highe demand. My favorite saying is:

IF I was a Pl WO and had the choice of a fourth rifle section OR

a medtech and a good signaller....I'd take the medic and tthe signaller.


----------



## medicineman

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Medtechs are in highe demand. My favorite saying is:
> 
> IF I was a Pl WO and had the choice of a fourth rifle section OR
> 
> a medtech and a good signaller....I'd take the medic and tthe signaller.



The signaller was my bodyguard generally when I was at the platoon level, at least when the umbilical was cut from the platoon commander, then I was trying to keep up with the REALLY TALL platoon WO.

MM


----------



## m.k

medicineman said:
			
		

> I got to travel lots...Calgary to Wainwright, Waniwright to Calgary (did those trips lots), Home to Sarcee, Sarcee to Home, Calgary to Suffield, Suffield to Calagary, Cornwallis, St Jean, Borden, Ottawa, Cold Lake, Whitehorse, 29 Palms, Pendleton, Croatia, Kingston, Fort Drum, Petawawa, Broughton Island, Gagetown, St John, Halifax, Montreal, Kabul via a number of places, Port au Prince, Toronto, Vancouver, Winnipeg, Dauphin, Orangeville, Victoria, Eureka - the list is by no means complete, but I think you get the idea.
> 
> MM



What brought you to Orangeville?


----------



## medicineman

m.k said:
			
		

> What brought you to Orangeville?



2 rotations on my PA course.

MM


----------



## gmoney1984

Hi,
I am currently interested in enlisting as a Medical Technician, and would love to hear some day in the life stories of the job.  I want to know the day to day of a med techs life, not only deployed but also at home.  Also, how often do they get deployed, for how long, and is it possible to request to ask to be attached to a combat arms unit?  Also how does their pay scale work?  I have done research about the profession but would like a more intimate view from an enlisted member. Thank you all for your time, any answers can either be pm'ed to me or just written in the thread.
Sincerly,
Kevin


----------



## Occam

Did you do a search?  There's lots of info here.

P.S. We don't have "enlisted" members in Canada.


----------



## Armymedic

Occam said:
			
		

> P.S. We don't have "enlisted" members in Canada.



Sure we do, everyone in the CF is enlisted (definition: to enroll, usually voluntarily, for military service)

We just don't use the term within the CF to describe our noncommissioned members.


----------



## Occam

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Sure we do, everyone in the CF is enlisted (definition: to enroll, usually voluntarily, for military service)
> 
> We just don't use the term within the CF to describe our noncommissioned members.



Which means "enlisted" is not used within the context of non-commissioned members in the CF, and use of the term "enlisted" would be incorrect here...


----------



## hawgworth

I am planning to start the wheels rolling for the Med-tech career - which according to the site is currently accepting applications. I am just hoping to get some info on what I can expect, what I can do to prepare; currently I am working on my first aid and CPR but would like to have a first responder cert before I am in. Any suggestions or information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MedCorps

I will toss out some suggestions. 

1) Get the ALL pre-reqs as found on the recruiting site.  Do well in them, especially the biology credit. This will help with selection.  It is now very competitive. If you do not have what we want (as advertised in black and white print) then you will not even get considered. 

2) The CPR - Level C, First Responder, AED, etc are helpful.  Also consider a wilderness first aid course.  They give you some basic insight. 

3) Get physically and mentally fit. Have your social scene squared away. 

4) Take and anatomy / physiology / medical terminology course at college. It makes your application look good and will help on your QL3.

5) Volunteer to be around patients / clients.  Volunteer ambulance, volunteer fire department emergency calls, old folks home, hospital, crisis line, St John Ambulance Brigade, etc. That way you will get a "little taste" of working in an environment where people are needy / sick / ill / injured and you can bring this up in the interview. 

The above will help with CFRC questions that could arise like: 

"How do you know that you are suited for working the medical field?"
"What experience do you have working in the medical field?"
"How do you know that you will be able to learn the complex medical topics that we will be teaching you?"
"Can you name some of the challenges a Med Tech might have in providing care to wounded CF members?"
"Provide an example of when you helped someone in need / crisis"

Sound answers to these questions can help you get selected and make you look more competitive.

I hope that is of some help.  Good luck. 

MC


----------



## mariomike

hawgworth said:
			
		

> ; currently I am working on my first aid and CPR but would like to have a first responder cert before I am in. Any suggestions or information would be greatly appreciated.



In addition to reply #2, young people ( ages 14 -25 ) aspiring to become Med Techs may wish to consider Med Vents.
Med Vents are sponsored by EMS and volunteer alongside career paramedics at large scale events:
http://www.medvents.ca/1stDownsview
http://scarboroughmedvents.ca/

Med Vents receive certificates for:
Emergency First Responder (EFR), Emergency Medical Responder (EMR), and International Trauma Life Support (ITLS).
There is no charge. Training is provided and paid for by EMS Education and Development. 

Along with your course certificates, you can request a letter(s) of reference from the department.
A departmental official will also speak to your recruiter, if contacted as a reference.


----------



## MedCorps

Agreed... MedVents is not a bad idea either and will help make you more competitive. 

MC


----------



## mariomike

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Agreed... MedVents is not a bad idea either and will help make you more competitive.
> 
> MC



They seem like fun to "hang around" with.  ;D


----------



## tanman

I am going to be 17 soon and am graduating this year. I was hoping to join the reserves as a medical technician. I have all the necessary courses and am working on my fitness. I just had a few questions

1. As a reservist I still want to attend university so will I have to miss it to attend basic training camp and training to become a medical technician?

2. I want to go on to become a doctor or a psychiatrist and probably with the CF. Will becoming a Medical Technician help that in any way?

3. When does training camp happen?

4. Anything which you guys think I should know

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. - I have scheduled a meeting with a recruiting officer but want to know something before I go. Don't want to appear like a complete idiot.


----------



## tanman

Oh and should I join with the navy, army, or air force and why.


----------



## canada94

tanman said:
			
		

> I am going to be 17 soon and am graduating this year. I was hoping to join the reserves as a medical technician. I have all the necessary courses and am working on my fitness. I just had a few questions
> 
> 1. As a reservist I still want to attend university so will I have to miss it to attend basic training camp and training to become a medical technician?
> 
> 2. I want to go on to become a doctor or a psychiatrist and probably with the CF. Will becoming a Medical Technician help that in any way?
> 
> 3. When does training camp happen?
> 
> 4. Anything which you guys think I should know
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> P.S. - I have scheduled a meeting with a recruiting officer but want to know something before I go. Don't want to appear like a complete idiot.



Hey man! Bunch of wonderful questions, but, the best person to answer each and everyone of these questions is a local recruiter. Give them a shout and see what they have to say. "forces.ca" has all your answers!

Good luck!

(I am not a member of the forces; however I have asked many of these questions (similar at least) and the recruiter usually has a pretty concrete answer).


----------



## DiverMedic

tanman said:
			
		

> 1. As a reservist I still want to attend university so will I have to miss it to attend basic training camp and training to become a medical technician?
> 
> 2. I want to go on to become a doctor or a psychiatrist and probably with the CF. Will becoming a Medical Technician help that in any way?



Reserves are ideal for post-secondary school people.  Most of the training is geared for being run in the summer.  Pretty much means you have a "decent" summer job.

MedTech will pretty much just give you an idea of what you will be getting into.  Plus the basic anatomy/physiology wouldn't hurt either.

DM


----------



## Hunter

Becoming a reserve medical assistant looks good on the resume for med school applications.  In my experience I would say that is one of the biggest reasons people become reserve medics.


----------



## IRepoCans

Hey guys,

As the title says I plan to enlist as a Medical Tech in the forces preferably the Army. I've contacted the recruiter to get more information about the trade
so I've got a idea of the physical level I need to be at. As for academics I'm busting my ass off in my studies because there is no way in hell I'm getting rejected by crummy marks.  I was surprised though my parents took my intent to enlist fairly well and my mom is one of those people who think the Army is going to get me killed. Is there anything else I should be researching/preparing for?

- Liam


----------



## Charles

Volunteer work and team sports look great on your application. See if you can get those up to par. Also, you can begin practicing for the CFAT now if you'd like. There is plenty of information online.

Make sure your parents fully understand the trade your interested in. It makes the whole application process better and somewhat more enjoyable.

If you haven't already, start working out now. The better shape you're in for basic, the better it will be. This does not come from experience, as I'm not a member yet, but it seems like common sense.

That being said, make your main focus school. Finish up with good grades. Don't let your desire to be in the Forces sidetrack you from that.


----------



## Hunter

Study.  Run. Do lots of pushups.  Take what medical courses you can (St John Ambulance, wilderness first aid etc).  Augment your resume with whatever relevant experiences are available.  Think about plan B in case the trade is closed when you want to apply.  Think about a civillian college paramedic program.  

Good luck with it!


----------



## IRepoCans

Thanks for the advice guys, about the CPR training I read on the forums its better off not getting that because the CF does it a different way then civvie street does. I'm working on a workout time table trying to get 4-5 days of exercises a week, each day focusing on a certain area of fitness.


----------



## medicineman

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice guys, about the CPR training I read on the forums its better off not getting that because the CF does it a different way then civvie street does.



Not only is that not really correct, anything you can learn will be of benefit...CPR is CPR, just the when and where that might be different.

MM


----------



## mariomike

Depending on your location, you may wish to consider Med-Vents:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104329/post-1109768.html?PHPSESSID=ui36hq14s75r0k9eht3qm205e1#msg1109768


----------



## q_1966

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice guys, about the CPR training I read on the forums its better off not getting that because the CF does it a different way then civvie street does. I'm working on a workout time table trying to get 4-5 days of exercises a week, each day focusing on a certain area of fitness.





			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Not only is that not really correct, anything you can learn will be of benefit...CPR is CPR, just the when and where that might be different.
> MM



They continually update their courses, so what might be this way is now that way, keep that in mind. There are a few extra things specific to the military like phosphorus burns, other than that its SJA Standard First Aid / CPR Level C w/AED 

First Aid and Map & Compass Trg is something that helped me in BMQ, you will already be stressed out from other things, the more you know, the easier the learning curve.


----------



## MMSS

mariomike said:
			
		

> Depending on your location, you may wish to consider Med-Vents:
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104329/post-1109768.html?PHPSESSID=ui36hq14s75r0k9eht3qm205e1#msg1109768



I wish I had known about this when I was in Halifax! Doesn't appear to be a branch in NB.


----------



## IRepoCans

I live out in Orangeville I don't think we have a Med Vents near by, but I can check. I've never really land navigated before so I should take some courses in that any suggestions for that?


----------



## aesop081

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> I've never really land navigated before so I should take some courses in that



Don't bother. If we needed people to know that before they joined, we would list it as a requirement for enrolment. We do teach people what we need them to know.


----------



## medicineman

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> I live out in Orangeville I don't think we have a Med Vents near by, but I can check. I've never really land navigated before so I should take some courses in that any suggestions for that?



What Cdn Aviator said...or if you really have a hard on for that, join the local orienteering club.

MM


----------



## q_1966

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Don't bother. If we needed people to know that before they joined, we would list it as a requirement for enrolment. We do teach people what we need them to know.



I was never really good at magnetic declination as my math skills are not the greatest but we all got by alright. They even teach you how to iron your uniform and lace your boots properly. You will, most likely have to sew quite a few little name tags on your kit, practice fixing a button or two on your clothes at home if you have never used a needle and thread.


----------



## IRepoCans

Okay so just work on making my resume better then anyone else's when I'm done Secondary School. I've gotta get more community service hours, get my license, work on my fitness and I should be set.


----------



## q_1966

A drivers licence is not required to get your 404's (military drivers license) but would help.


----------



## mariomike

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> A drivers licence is not required to get your 404's (military drivers license) but would help.



Med Tech applicants must hold a valid provincial drivers licence.

Edit to add,
Medical Technician
Qualification Requirements: 
"Additionally, applicants must hold a valid provincial drivers licence."
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/medicaltechnician-70#info-1


----------



## George Wallace

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> A drivers licence is not required to get your 404's (military drivers license) but would help.




Yes and No.

If you successfully complete a CF Driving Course, a Civilian Lic is not necessary; otherwise you will require your DDC, DIT, and a valid Civilian Lic.


----------



## aesop081

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> A drivers licence is not required to get your 404's (military drivers license) but would help.





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes and No.
> 
> If you successfully complete a CF Driving Course, a Civilian Lic is not necessary; otherwise you will require your DDC, DIT, and a valid Civilian Lic.



*cough*

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/medicaltechnician-70#info-1



> Applicants wanting to apply as Medical Technicians must have completed their secondary schooling (grade 12, Sec V or GED) and have an academic profile including grade 12 (Sec V) Biology, grade 12 Chemistry or Physics, and grade 11 (Sec IV) Math. *Additionally, applicants must hold a valid provincial drivers licence.* This occupation requires dedication, a great capacity for hard work, and both the desire and the ability to perform detailed tasks for long periods under pressure without making mistakes. Above all, Medical Technicians must actively enjoy helping people.


----------



## IRepoCans

I'm just wondering, but do medical techs get attached to Recce units? Or are they a independent unit on base and assigned to units when overseas?


----------



## MedCorps

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering, but do medical techs get attached to Recce units? Or are they a independent unit on base and assigned to units when overseas?



Yes, they can.  With, of course, the proper training and attributes. 

MC


----------



## IRepoCans

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Yes, they can.  With, of course, the proper training and attributes.
> 
> MC



Heh alright I'll worry about getting in, then where I'm assigned to.


----------



## IRepoCans

Sorry for double post but, I'm working on my daily workout calender and I know absolutely nothing when it comes to weights. So I'm asking what kind of weights I should do for the CF?


----------



## MedCorps

Look at the Army Fitness Manual here: 

www.48highlanders.com/Downloads/AFM_B_GL_382_001_PT_.pdf

If that does not work, Google it.... there are copies around. 

Enjoy, 

MC


----------



## IRepoCans

Ah... thanks MC you're a life saver.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Hello there, It is my first post on here, and I was wondering, I'm planning on joining the Reserves this year when I turn 16 as an Infantry Soldier. When I graduate High School and turn 18, I'm going to transfer to Medical Technician and I also want to go Reg Force. My ultimate goal is to be what one medic I talked to described as an "embedded" medic, or one that travels with the Infantry wherever it goes, etc. My question is: Will I have the chance, as a Medical Technician, to attend the Parachute course, Recce Course, etc.?

Thanks,

-2ndC


----------



## OldSolduer

Basic Parachutist - maybe.

Recce - not likely as a candidate. Those spots normally go to those who may be employed as a recce dude.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Thanks for your quick reply. I had a few more questions as well. When I request posting to a Combat Arms unit, will my previous history an Infantry Reservist play a role in their decision as to where to assign me? Also, since I would be in the Reserves as an Infantryman, am I eligible to go into the Recce, Basic Para, etc. while in the Reserves? (Please keep in mind this is all assuming I make it into the CF, I don't presume to be anything I'm not and I don't mean to offend anyone.)


----------



## medicineman

I'd worry more about getting in first...depending which reserve unit you get into, I wouldn't count too much on getting a Basic Para Course.  Recce maybe.  As for you getting the posting you want as a Med TEch, my experience is that you tend to go places that you actually ask to avoid like the plague, even if you're asking for batshyte crazy stuff nobody else wants...just the way our the career managers have been in the last little while.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer

While I appreciate your enthusiasm, slow down. Finish BMQ and BIQ first.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Thanks guys for your responses. I'm looking at the Queen's Own Rifles in Toronto as the unit I'm joining. And yeah, I'm guessing you guys get overexcited guys like me all the time asking questions, so for that I apologize.


----------



## OldSolduer

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for your responses. I'm looking at the Queen's Own Rifles in Toronto as the unit I'm joining. And yeah, I'm guessing you guys get overexcited guys like me all the time asking questions, so for that I apologize.



Don't apologize for asking pertinent questions. You don't know,  do you asked. Good for you.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

medicineman, i was confused by your wording, i get that you were saying that the military doesnt generally give you exactly what you want, but did you also mean that wanting to be an embedded medic was ''batshyte crazy''? And Jim, thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## medicineman

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> medicineman, i was confused by your wording, i get that you were saying that the military doesnt generally give you exactly what you want, but did you also mean that wanting to be an embedded medic was ''batshyte crazy''? And Jim, thanks for your encouragement.



No, what I meant was that people who volunteer for some stuff - stuff that others think is nuts and therefore don't want to do - tend to be thought of as trying the reverse psychology thing.  Suffice to say I've volunteered for some stuff people shyed away from and got sent to the opposite side of the country doing very little related.  Having said all that, giving intimate medical support to any unit is one of the top jobs in the military hands down - be it a platoon/company/squadron medic or on a ship (or other maritime unit), or in my present case, a small town.  If you're good at what you do and you get involved, it pays dividends back and gives you an over all good feeling.  But, you'll likely have to prove yourself in a field ambulance first, show that you're keen and learn to ply your trade from all the various angles, including stuff that'll make you go "WTF do I have to learn this nonsense for??!!" - but those are things you need to be able to deal with to make you a well rounded medic and soldier.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## PJGary

If you're going to the QOR won't you get a Basic Para if you stick around for a while anyway? 

Don't get me wrong, Med Techs do get Para courses (sometimes) depending on their posting; but I have a fuzzy gut feeling you may have a better chance of getting jump when you're in a unit with a Parachute Coy. than a med tech posted somewhere in the universe.


----------



## PMedMoe

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> While I appreciate your enthusiasm, slow down. Get in and Finish BMQ and BIQ first.



FTFY.


----------



## OldSolduer

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> FTFY.



Merci beau coup!


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Yeah, the only reason I wouldn't be staying in the QOR is because I want to go Reg Force, and I'm pretty sure they aren't accepting applications for Reg Force Infantry anymore, plus the QOR isn't a Reg Force Regt.

EDIT: Whoops, that's not to say that I'm not that keen on being a medic.


----------



## PJGary

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Yeah, the only reason I wouldn't be staying in the QOR is because I want to go Reg Force, and I'm pretty sure they aren't accepting applications for Reg Force Infantry anymore, plus the QOR isn't a Reg Force Regt.
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, that's not to say that I'm not that keen on being a medic.



...  Thanks, Tips.

You also completely missed my point.


----------



## X Royal

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I'm planning on joining the Reserves this year when I turn 16 as an Infantry Soldier.


Is this even possible. Can you still join at 16 or is it now 17? Is reserve infantry even open for enrollment now?


> When I graduate High School and turn 18, I'm going to transfer to Medical Technician and I also want to go Reg Force.


May not be that easy. Getting into the Reg. Forces as a Medical Technician is not as easy as applying.
To increase your chances maybe staying in the Reserves a few extra years while doing a Paramedic course through a Community College would be a wise idea.

Good Luck


----------



## OldSolduer

X Royal said:
			
		

> Is this even possible. Can you still join at 16 or is it now 17? Is reserve infantry even open for enrollment now?



Age is 17 as far as I know. Reserve Infantry recruits differently, at least in 38 CBG. Can't say for TO.


----------



## medicineman

I thought even the Co-Op programs required you to be 17?

MM


----------



## mariomike

> To increase your chances maybe staying in the Reserves a few extra years while doing a Paramedic course through a Community College would be a wise idea.



It sounds like the Original Poster is from the Toronto area. 
It's pretty competitive locally:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104474.0


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Pjgary, I guess what I was trying to say is that I'm not planning on staying infantry in the Reserves any longer than I have to( ie once I turn 18) also if your 16 you can join the reserves with parental permission.


----------



## MikeL

> Eligibility
> 
> 
> 
> Basic Eligibility Requirements
> 
> 
> 
> To be eligible to apply to the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following three minimum requirements:
> 1. Be a Canadian Citizen
> 
> 2. Be 17 years of age (with parental or guardian consent) or older, except: • Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applicants, who must be 16 years of age or older


http://www.forces.ca/en/page/faq-101

If you want to join the Reserves to essentially kill time untill you can join the Reg Force, don't bother with the Reserves just go Reg Force.  Joining the Reserves isn't a quick process, neither is a Componet Transfer into the Reg Force.


----------



## Journeyman

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Pjgary, I guess what I was trying to say is that I'm not planning on staying infantry in the Reserves any longer than I have to( ie once I turn 18)


Your timeline, and the actual age you can apply to the Reserves, precludes you having completed basic Infantry training, so the cool nintendo stuff like recce and para is a non-starter. I'm also pretty sure that, although you may have completed BMQ and SQ, it might not be _quite_ enough to have the Medical Branch falling over themselves to scoop you up.


I guess what _I'm_ trying to say is......why are you wasting the QOR's (or whoever's) recruiting/training efforts, and taking the line-serial from someone who's interested in dedicating time to the Infantry?  Want to be a RegF Medic....apply to be a RegF Medic.


----------



## PMedMoe

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Your timeline, and the actual age you can apply to the Reserves, precludes you having completed basic Infantry training, so the cool nintendo stuff like recce and para is a non-starter. I'm also pretty sure that, although you may have completed BMQ and SQ, it might not be _quite_ enough to have the Medical Branch falling over themselves to scoop you up.
> 
> 
> I guess what _I'm_ trying to say is......why are you wasting the QOR's (or whoever's) recruiting/training efforts, and taking the line-serial from someone who's interested in dedicating time to the Infantry?  Want to be a RegF Medic....apply to be a RegF Medic.



 :goodpost:   :nod:


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Your timeline, and the actual age you can apply to the Reserves, precludes you having completed basic Infantry training, so the cool nintendo stuff like recce and para is a non-starter. I'm also pretty sure that, although you may have completed BMQ and SQ, it might not be _quite_ enough to have the Medical Branch falling over themselves to scoop you up.
> 
> 
> I guess what _I'm_ trying to say is......why are you wasting the QOR's (or whoever's) recruiting/training efforts, and taking the line-serial from someone who's interested in dedicating time to the Infantry?  Want to be a RegF Medic....apply to be a RegF Medic.



What he said.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I get what you guys are saying, but I have to respectfully disagree with you that I would be wasting the QOR's time. I am not uninterested in the Infantry trade, because my goal is to be an embedded Infantry medic, so I believe their efforts would not be wasted. Also, isn't the point of the Reserves to be serving your country, regardless of your eventual goal?


----------



## Bzzliteyr

The point here is that if you want to be a medic, be a medic.  If you want to be an infanteer, be an infanteer.  Your hopes of "embedded infantry medic" are not impossible but you are going about it the wrong way.  You will learn basic military training on BMQ no matter what trade you go.  Having infantry "skills" that you might obtain in 1-2 years of reserve infantry time will not give you much more to work with.

You may want to see if there is a medical reserve unit in the T-dot area and get a foot in the door with them.  From there you can CT to the regs.  Why is it that you are avoiding directly recruiting to the reg force again?  I don't see why that isn't an option for you either.

Don't forget that the people responding to your posts have quite a bit of time in the military (19 years in my case) and could have an idea what they are talking about.


----------



## PMedMoe

You do realize that you won't be an "embedded Infantry medic" for your entire career.  As a matter of fact, there are _several_ Med Techs in the CF who have served in Infantry units _without_ any prior experience.  As stated, you'll be taught what you need to know.

You've already said that you don't plan on spending any more time in the Reserves than necessary (and it seems you're only joining for the "Gucci" courses), so yes, you would be wasting their time.



			
				2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Yeah, the only reason I wouldn't be staying in the QOR is because I want to go Reg Force



So, as stated by people with experience, just join the Reg F as a Med Tech, if that's your ultimate goal.  The rest is a waste of everyone's time and effort.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

I would go straight into being a medic, but I need my high school diploma and certain high school courses, which I don't have. However, to be Infantry I only need Grade 10, so I can join the Reserves as an Infanteer as soon as I turn 16, and I really want to get into the Reg Force as fast as possible, but I can't because I'm still in high school.

P.S. I don't mean to disrespect anyone, and if I have, I did it unintentionally.


----------



## MikeL

You can't join at 16,  you must be 17 to join the Reserves.  Joining the Reserves at 17 and hoping to go Reg Force at 18...  waste of time and money for the unit and really yourself as you won't get anything out of it.  You would at most get your BMQ and BMQ-Land course,  you won't get DP1 so you won't be a Infanteer or have any courses or experience that will make you stand out.  Just wait till you complete high school and join Reg Force as a Med Tech.

Like I said before,  a transfer from the Reserves to Reg Force isn't something that happens in a week,  it can take awhile.. I know people who have waited 6 months to a year for the transfer to go through.


----------



## PMedMoe

A CT with an OT can take a very, very, very, long time.

You're not really offending anyone (well, not me anyway), we're just trying to point out that your plan is not realistic.  You're better off concentrating on school and getting good marks to make your application for the Reg F competitive rather than joining the Res F at all.  Despite what you believe, it's not a quick transfer to the Regs.  Just check out some of the threads on here about CT and OT.

Make sure you have these courses:  grade 12 (Sec V) Biology, grade 12 Chemistry or Physics, and grade 11 (Sec IV) Math and a valid provincial driver's licence which is required for Med Tech.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Ok, thanks guys for your input, have taken everything you have said into consideration. I have to do some thinking and I will make my decision(s). I do have one more question. If I go straight into the Reg F as a Medic, and DO get posted to a Combat Arms unit, will I be given additional training to make sure I am capable of keeping up with the rest of the Infanteers or whatever unit I'm assigned to?


----------



## dangerboy

This is from an Infantry soldiers point of view:  from what I have observed the medics attached to us over the years have not received any additional training.  They were just told you are reporting to "X" organization.  We did work up training with one group of medics and when we arrived in theater had a completly differant group of medics.  If you are attached to an Infantry Pl the Pl 2IC will tell you what to do and will look out for you.


----------



## mariomike

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> If I go straight into the Reg F as a Medic, and DO get posted to a Combat Arms unit, will I be given additional training to make sure I am capable of keeping up with the rest of the Infanteers or whatever unit I'm assigned to?



You may find some information here.

Topic: "Medical Technician's and the Combat Arms":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104288.0


----------



## Bzzliteyr

And please realise that what you want and what you might get are two different things.  You may want to be a medic but who knows what the aptitude testing may suggest for you?

On a side not, if you are missing courses as suggest by PMedMoe then maybe doing some post secondary to bring your grades up to the appropriate levels might also be a good idea?

I wanted to join the army so bad when I was in grade 11 in Quebec.  I graduated with gr 9 math and moved to BC to do another year of school so I could bring my scores up.  I had a great teacher and managed to pass gr 10 and even write the grade 11 math exam so I eventually left school with the marks I needed to join!!  I also wanted to become a weapons technician when I joined.  I chose to accept the only army position that was open when I joined (armour crewman) and guess what, 19 years later I am still doing that job and loving it!

Persevere, you can control your destiny.  Luke, I am your father, etc...


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Thank you all for your advice.

EDIT: And yes, I am already taking the courses that were outlined by PMedMoe


----------



## medicineman

I'll add something to amplify what dangerboy said - if you're attached to an infantry platoon (note the word - you're not embedded, you're essentially loaned out, at least this week), they will ensure you're up to speed with what you need to know to stay alive, especially if you're keen...and they'll do their damndest to ensure you stay in one piece, since they have vested interests in staying alive and as whole as possible as well.  You'll be attached almost at the hip with the platoon warrant officer and or whoever else he delegates to watch your back (and vice versa).  As I mentioned earlier, chances are that as a baby medic, you won't get posted straight away to an infantry unit - you'll likely go to a field ambulance first, and then farmed out from there...unless you get sent to the Navy or Air Force, whole other kettle of fish there.

MM


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Yeah, thanks, I guess I should've been more clear, I realize that I likely won't be posted to a Combat Arms unit right away, or at all.


----------



## Eaglelord17

I am currently a reservist who recently became very intimate with the recruiting process for the reserves.
You need only be 16 to join a reserve unit disregard the forces.ca website for that and anyone who says otherwise, I know people who are currently 16 in the reserves. Also the reserves have there own units which maintain there own numbers so even if the Reg force is not hiring infantry a reserve infantry regiment may be. Paperwork wise it can be difficult to join when your 16 because by time you have it all completed you will probally be close to 17 anyways (unless you start it early). The main issue you would have if you joined a Reserve unit would be your Component Transfer to a Reg Force med tech, those can take anywhere from 3 months to 3 years. Otherwise take your time and consider your career path, the reserves can be a good experence and give you an idea if that is what you really want to do with your life, on the other hand it can also hold you back if your Component Transfer doesn't come through.
Good Luck


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Can a CT really vary that wildly in time? That presents a large problem, because if it does take a year or so, I might take some form of post-secondary education while still in the Reserves in order to help my chances of getting accepted as a MedTech, but if it varies that much, I could put in my application for both a CT and OT right after high school, then be halfway through a semester at a college, and suddenly be expected to attend full time training, and then I would be up **** creek without a paddle.


----------



## PJGary

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Can a CT really vary that wildly in time? That presents a large problem, because if it does take a year or so, I might take some form of post-secondary education while still in the Reserves in order to help my chances of getting accepted as a MedTech, but if it varies that much, I could put in my application for both a CT and OT right after high school, then be halfway through a semester at a college, and suddenly be expected to attend full time training, and then I would be up **** creek without a paddle.



Yes, or more.


----------



## mariomike

You may wish to visit a CFRC and ask their advice on your best route to become a Medical Technician.  
ie: Direct Entry, NCM-SEP or semi-skilled.

As far as semi-skilled is concerned, in Toronto, many qualified applicants are turned away because the department does very little hiring these days: http://humberetc.com/2011/02/09/toronto-ems-not-hiring-humber-paramedics-2/
' “It used to be that we would go for a few years with low hiring and then we would go up for a few years with 100 per cent hiring, but we haven’t seen that in the last several years.” '

I assume some of them will apply to the CF. That means more semi-skilled competition for Direct Entry applicants.



> That presents a large problem, because if it does take a year or so, I might take some form of post-secondary education while still in the Reserves in order to help my chances of getting accepted as a MedTech, but if it varies that much, I could put in my application for both a CT and OT right after high school, then be halfway through a semester at a college, and suddenly be expected to attend full time training, and then I would be up **** creek without a paddle.



You may wish to consider this.
"Durham College Paramedic program recognized by Canadian Forces":
http://www.durhamcollege.ca/new-notable/college-news/durham-college-paramedic-program-recognized-by-canadian-forces-2/


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Thanks, I'll call the CFRC when I have the chance.


----------



## Zmob

First off, hey! I've been reading the forum for a while now, but I've been unable to find what I specifically wanted to know so I decided to register and ask.

So I'm looking into applying to become a med tech (among other occupations, but this would be my preferred), but I'm hung up on some of the requirements and what I could do about them.

I'm 27 years old now, I never did finish high school (though I'm 99% sure I have at least the math credit they want, just not the sciences from high school).  However I have been to college twice, I have physics and even more math credits from my first stint, and a flawless GPA from my last run through college.  Neither, however, were in the science fields (construction and then tourism).  

My question is though would I really still need to get that GED even though I have college experience and diplomas?  And how can I go about getting the biology experience I need? Can I take an academic upgrade course from a local college, or are they really going to be a stickler about the high school credits?  


Another related question would be about the subsidized education for med techs.  Say all my accumulated credits and academic upgrades are enough to qualify for the med tech occupation, would the option to go to college again for what I assume would be PCP (no easy feat, judging by how competitive those programs are in Ontario), be something I'd want/need to do?  I'm just not sure what skills they really want before people actually get to their Occupation Training. 

Anyways I'd appreciate anyone's insight on these questions.  I've never thought of myself as under-educated, but after reading these forums about how competitive army jobs are now all of my little deficiencies have me worried! 

Thanks.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63

First of all, I want to clarify that I am not a CF member, I am in the application process. I too applied for MedTech and did not have the requirements. I have my high school diploma, an RPN/LPN certificate, and 20 years working as an RPN in a general hospital setting. When I trained there was only a certificate program, no diploma program. 

From what I understand, it is mandatory to have the minimum requirements, which include completing grade 12 (GED, Sec V, etc.), grade 12 biology and physics and/or chemistry regardless of what you have achieved after that. My nursing background does not allow my to bypass the qualifying requirements. These credits are available through adult education for a very small fee. 

You can apply through one of two methods, direct entry or SEP. If you chose direct entry, the CF will provide the necessary training. The SEP will pay for your college program but you will need to be accepted to an approved college first. These programs are highly competitive and again you will need to have the prerequisites to even have a chance to be accepted. Private colleges are another option and a little easier to get into. When I spoke with my recruiter the other day, he did say the CF does subsidize some private colleges as well. I urge you to contact a recruiter to confirm this information as I am just relaying what I have been told.

Don't worry about your "deficiencies" as you describe it, you can always obtain the credits you will need. It may delay things a bit, but it can be done. 

One thing I am uncertain about is what level is required of this above listed credits. If there is a recruiter reading this, could you please confirm whether it is university prep level or college prep level for the grade 12 sciences and grade 11 math? I have inquired a few times at the RC but have been given three different answers.


----------



## mariomike

Zmob said:
			
		

> <snip> would the option to go to college again for what I assume would be PCP (no easy feat, judging by how competitive those programs are in Ontario), be something I'd want/need to do?



Yes, the diploma program in Ontario is PCP. 



			
				VanessaD said:
			
		

> It's actually crazy how fast Paramedic, and some others, fill up in Ontario.





			
				PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> These programs are highly competitive and again you will need to have the prerequisites to even have a chance to be accepted.



Highlights mine.

_For what it is worth_, these are some things I have been told by others, or read online. They only concern Ontario. But, that seems to be your home province, Zmob. 

"I'm currently in the PCP program at Fanshawe College (yes, it's CMA accredited). There were 1100 applicants this year with 48 of us getting in."

"Centennial only took people for Sept 2011 with a 94% avg."

"Humber College in Toronto has 2,500 applicants every year for 70 students."

The Ontario College Application Service (OCAS).
"Highly Competitive Program Charts:
The following pages contain admission requirements for highly competitive programs.":
http://www.ocas.ca/Documents/hc-charts-eng.pdf

Type "paramedic" into the search engine, then select the college(s) you are interested in.




			
				PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> If there is a recruiter reading this, could you please confirm whether it is university prep level or college prep level for the grade 12 sciences and grade 11 math?



Information regarding that here, 
Topic: "Medical Technician Question":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98957.0.html

Here also,
Topic: "Medical Technician - Qualification Requirements": 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101926.0

There is a mega-link in reply #7 you may find useful for information regarding educational requirements for Med Techs.


----------



## mariomike

This may be old news. I only read it the other day in our news letter to retired members.

T-EMS has "re-instituted the joint field placement program with DND, allowing approximately 30 Med-Techs to be precepted in Toronto annually."

That's all it said.

I recall the original program. But, I'm not sure when it ended.


----------



## warshaws

Hey Guys, 

I have been lurking this forum for the past few months and finally decided to make an account.  I am currently enrolled in a life sciences degree at uni and find myself bored and unmotivated by the whole thing. I need a change and I need a challenge.   I have been considering joining the CF for the past year or so but my interest has become much more substantial in the past few months.  I am interested in the med tech trade and to my great pleasure, the recruiting site says that they are accepting applications.  I have read almost all the threads about med techs that I could find here and have gotten some great info but I have a few questions still:

1. Does anyone know how competitive/ selective the recruiting process is right now for the trade or just for the forces in general?  Essentially, what are my chances or how tough will it be for me to get this trade? ( my highschool marks are great, ~89-91 and my first year university results have me at about a 3.95 GPA on a 4.0 scale.  I currently volunteer at the campus food bank and in the emergency room of a hospital.  I have always tested and interviewed well too)

2.  I understand that med techs belong to an element, but may have postings in the different elements and may serve all elements by the end of their career.  What I dont know much about is how they decide where you go and what you do.  Clearly, they will send med techs wherever the need exists, but if they have a few med techs do they factor in individual strengths and weaknesses or is it largely random to start?  Additionally, what are the chances I will be stuck doing a lot of administration work or the other "boring" parts of the trade.  I dont mean to take value away from the less exciting of a med techs duties, but my interests lie more in field work and so I am trying to determine if it would truly be a good fit for myself.  

3.  I feel obliged to admit that becoming a JTF2 assaulter or a CSOR operator interests me.  I have also considered trying to become a SAR tech.  I know you guys get a lot of hyped up kids wanting to become these things but my question isnt really about selection or becoming GI joe just yet, as I understand that's years and years away and I have a lot to do first.  I think I would really like being a med tech and so if thats what I am for all my career then I would be happy.  But, as I am also interested in one day trying out for the 'elites', I am curious as to what courses I could find my way onto as a med tech. The recruiting website has Diving Med Tech and Aero-Evac listed as courses, but I am wondering how realistic it would be to get onto Para, rappel, mountain warfare etc.  ( I have considered infantry but they arent accepting applications and I think I might be more interested in the med tech role).  (*also,  I am aware of the other med tech post asking about recce and para but I felt there was still more I wanted to know.)


Thanks a lot for taking the time to read this.  As I've been reading a lot of threads lately, I have noticed that us civilians can tend to rub a few of you guys the wrong way and I hope that my post here hasn't.  Let me know if this is an annoying post and why, as I dont want to make the same mistake again.  And I also dont know if the length is obnoxious or if this is preferred to a simple, "wuts it like to be a combat medic" type post.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## IRepoCans

Now I'm not exactly in the military yet because I'm still finishing school, but I am in the process of enlisting as a Med Tech. So I'll tell you what this forum told me first. First just take a few minutes to use the search bar just to check if anything has been answered yet. Second keep the CANSOF thoughts to yourself; use it as a motivator if that is where you want to go because to be honest not a lot of people in the military care if that is your direction for a career. Thirdly, the best thing is to get in contact with a recruiter either in person or on the phone if there are still unanswered questions.

Now unto the posting of Med Techs, from what I was explained for the first two years Med Techs are doing a lot of training before they are posted to a field ambulance to whatever, because in essence the Med Tech isn't qualified until they are a level 3. Also, yes you can be attached to Paratrooper/Recce units when you have the qualifications and if there is a need for more Para/Recce qualified Med Techs.

Just some of my knowledge thus far.


----------



## Armymedic

Answers with my best knowledge:

1. Don`t know, but if you got HS sciences, specifically Biology and Chemistry, then you are helping your cause.

2. The unifrom you wear, while there is some input from you, is determined for you when you sign in, as in that is the position the recruiting office put you into the database. As for first posting, you can always ask for the Field Ambulances if you wish to be in the field. But again, you will have limited input as to where you actually end up. 

3. If you want to be a CANSOF gunfighter, that will be a voluntary occuaptional transfer, provided you are able to complete the 7 easy days of selection to get onto thier respective courses. Med Techs, however are classed as support specialists and follow (more for CSOR than JTF2) the gunfighters to and into where ever the business is being done. But that, as told to everyone who aspires to those units, is best done after 2-4 years in the Reg CF and with experience actually working in your trade.


----------



## DAA

I will try my best...

1.  You will never know how competitive you are, until you apply...

2.  Environmental assignment is not a critical issue unless you want it to be, as you are liable to serve in all three elements, regardless of the uniform you wear.  Generally, they try to assign you based on your environment but you are also expected to be employed outside of that to gain experience.

3.  Anything is possible and some courses are only a request away.  As far as the "elites", your knowledge is based on TV shows and news articles, not saying anymore on that one...

Send in your application and see how it goes...


----------



## YourFriendLandon

Hello,
I have wanted to join the forces for as long as I can remember.  I have narrowed it down to 3 trades in the Army that really interest me and my #1 is definitely MedTech.  I only have a few questions that I haven't been able to find.  Oh, and I did check the Forces.ca site for these.
1) It says that Bio 30 and Chem 30/Physics 30 is required.  Would Science 30 be accepted in place of Chem/Physics?
2) What is the average day like for a MedTech while overseas?
3) Would I have to engage in combat?  What are the chances that I would?
4) What kind of opportunities for advancement are there?
I am still new to this site and haven't gotten the hang of it yet so if these questions have been answered already I would greatly appreciate it if you could provide a link to them.
Sincerely,
Landon I.


----------



## Armymedic

answers as best I can:

1. Don't know, ask at the recruiting office. Biology and Chemistry courses is definitely a prerequisite for the PCP course.

2. Overseas employment is variable given your role and the location. But regardless you will be in a role to provide health care to the troops as there is generally no civilian facility for our soldiers to go to. (in my 6 tours, only two were similar, both being in the same camp in Bosnia, but due to difference in rank, my role was different).

3. If required to fight to defend yourself, then yes. It is a universal right of all CF soldiers to be able to shoot back if under fire. Chances are slim you will be employed in a combat zone, as in you are more likely now to win Lotto 6/49 than get engaged in combat due to the current political climate.

4. Not sure whats you are asking about in regard to advancement. Everyone in the Reg CF follow a progression of rank where you can get promoted to a new rank level in a min of 2-4 yrs at each rank, as long as you perform appropriately. Med Tech is not any different.


----------



## YourFriendLandon

Sorry, by advancement I mean like how infantry have the possibility of becoming instructors or mountain warfare specialists and what not.  Do MedTechs have these?
And one more question, would have my emt-p training from Nait help in any way?


----------



## MikeL

Yes Med Techs can take leadership courses and be instructors on some courses.  Depending on where you are posted you may be able to do some courses like Basic Mountain Ops and Basic Para.


----------



## mariomike

YourFriendLandon said:
			
		

> And one more question, would have my emt-p training from Nait help in any way?



That is a good question to ask the CFRC.

You may find this topic of interest.

"semi skilled med tech applicant needs info":  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81858.0/nowap.html


----------



## srvn2sv

Mario Mike, I see you've got the TEMS Colours as you logo there.  Very cool.  Looking for some info from anyone though...

I've been a PCP for 18 years, have all qualifications up to date, and previous military experience although dating back to the late 80's.  I left civilian EMS looking for a change but haven't found it yet and am looking at the CF as another route.  Ideally I'd like to get onto 2 Field Ambulance out of Pett.  I know some are cringing but I like the area and with family in Ontario it makes sense.

I understand that QL-2 is the BMQ (St. Jean), QL-3 is 16 weeks at Borden, followed by SQ (unknown length) and then PCP training at JIBC, which I may be exempted from.  If exempted from taking the PCP course at JIBC, what happens to you?  Do you stay in stasis until your class catches up, do you stay at Borden or are you posted?

I imagine that QL-4 and 5 are courses available after being posted, to specialize your skills.  Is this correct as well?

It's a strange, strange man that wants to do basic, twice in a lifetime.  lol

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Armymedic

There is also 1 Canadian Field Hospital in Petawawa as well.

Also there is no QL4 for Med Techs.


----------



## MedCorps

srvn2sv, 

Generally  you do basic and SQ (now BMQ-Land I am told) before QL3 Med Tech.  Not sure how long this whole thing is now, but if you look around someone I am sure is talking about it.  

QL3 has three mods.  Clinical (about 3.5 months) in Borden, PCP, then back to Borden for a month for the field phase.  If you are currently a PCP who is good-to-go then you will most likely get PCP mod exempt.  Ideally you would start with one QL3 couse on the clinical mod and then graduate and start the field mod with another course right after.  This does not ever seem to perfectly line up and in the mean while you will be in suspended animation, which can either be a good go or bad go based on a number of factors. 

Good goes include some on the job experience in a medical clinic, drivers course, etc.  Okay goes include working as a "patient" on other courses or field support general duties staff. Not so desirable goes (but still tolerable if you make it a good go) include working in the library, canteen, QM, or training stores. Once you are done QL3 you are posted. I suspect if you ask for Petawawa you will end up in Petawawa because there are always spots and, sadly, not a long list of young Med Techs who want to be posted to that locale. 

QL5A is ideally done 18 months after QL3, with a trip to the simulation centre in Valcariter for a week in between the two courses. It is also three mods (clinical, advanced emergency care in Moncton NB, and field).  

"Specialty courses" generally are done once you become a Journeyman when your QL5A is complete. 

Let us know if you need more info here.  Lots of people with a lot of knowledge. 

MC


----------



## jayquiambao

What happens after BMQ for medical technicians? I'm going to BMQ on Jan 26 - May 3rd. 

-Do I get a summer break? 
-If so, how long? or any break at all... I have seen a few people answer this question but it wasnt for the med tech trade. I thought it might be different.
-If I do get posted somewhere right away where might it be?
-Could I get a leave for summer cause I need to go on a vacation emergency family stuff.

Thank you for everything.


----------



## Armymedic

Depends on when your QL3 course starts.

Ask your staff. Nobody here can give you the correct answer.


----------



## jayquiambao

Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## Supurstes

Hello, I want to join direct entry as a medical technician but I have questions about the requirements.  What does a level one primary care paramedic translate to in Alberta?  I have a bachelor degree and I am a certified by the Alberta College of Paramedics as an EMR right now.  Do I have to become a EMT and EMT-P first?  If that is the case I will likely begin applying for schools and go the NCM SEP route.
Thanks.


----------



## mariomike

Supurstes said:
			
		

> What does a level one primary care paramedic translate to in Alberta?



EMT (Restricted).
http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/media/10197/labourmobilitycomparison_emt.pdf



			
				Supurstes said:
			
		

> I am a certified by the Alberta College of Paramedics as an EMR right now.



Emergency Medical Responders ( EMRs ) exist in some provinces, but not in others. 

"Emergency Medical Responder level of practice does not currently exist in Ontario, Quebec, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island."
http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/media/10194/labourmobilitycomparison_emr.pdf


----------



## ArmyGuy99

Mods can you please pin this, I'm getting tired of repeating myself and I'm sure others are as well.  

Now I can't speak for all Med Techs, but generally if you're working at a CDU it's like this.

0700hrs Arrive for work and change into work dress
0715hrs, quick pow pow with the Master Corporal for last min changes to the plan
0725hrs, everyone is ready to go at their station, Lab, Treatment, Pharmacy/Stores etc.
0730hrs, let the masses in for sick parade this number varies from base to base
1000hrs,   quickly cause someone with chest pain is about to walk in and cause you to forget about your coffee for the next hour if you don't
1200hrs, finish with chest pain guy/hand off to poor guy on duty for lunch run upstairs, nuke coffee, eat lunch.

For our CDU from 1300 to 1500hrs was the time allotted to us to complete our secondary duties and assignments and to perform any pers admin that needed to be completed.   After 1500hrs, all except the Duty Medic were dismissed for PT.  We also did weekly lectures which were given by a medic or clinician.

Just kidding not everyday is that exciting, only some days.  Most of your days in a Clinic setting, is seeing and treating patients, and keeping the place clean.  It's pretty boring stuff really.  Some days we'd fight over a few sutures or a minor surgery to assist on, just for something to do.  

Now this was my experience on an Air Force Base in a small clinic.   I can tell you though that it was pretty much the same when I went on work up and in the ROLE 1 in Afghanistan.  

Saying that, there are some differences to working under canvass and out of panniers.  Especially with having to do more with less, and trying to keep everything clean is a constant battle.

Working attached to a section/platoon/company is by far the best and I loved every min of it.  Although, talk about having to do more with less.  All you have is what's on your back and stuffed in your pockets.  


More from others?


----------



## Armymedic

MedTech32 said:
			
		

> Mods can you please pin this, I'm getting tired of repeating myself and I'm sure others are as well.
> 
> Now I can't speak for all Med Techs, but generally if you're working at a CDU it's like this.
> 
> 0700hrs Arrive for work and change into work dress
> 0715hrs, quick pow pow with the Master Corporal for last min changes to the plan
> 0725hrs, everyone is ready to go at their station, Lab, Treatment, Pharmacy/Stores etc.
> 0730hrs, let the masses in for sick parade this number varies from base to base
> 1000hrs,   quickly cause someone with chest pain is about to walk in and cause you to forget about your coffee for the next hour if you don't
> 1200hrs, finish with chest pain guy/hand off to poor guy on duty for lunch run upstairs, nuke coffee, eat lunch.
> 
> For our CDU from 1300 to 1500hrs was the time allotted to us to complete our secondary duties and assignments and to perform any pers admin that needed to be completed.   After 1500hrs, all except the Duty Medic were dismissed for PT.  We also did weekly lectures which were given by a medic or clinician.



That's pretty much the basic routine for all first line support Med Techs in garrison, as the mission is to provide health care for the masses. And that begins at the opening of the clinic doors, and ending when the last uniformed member walks out. In Petawawa, sick parade can range from the usual couple hours to all day 0730-1600 on occasion. The majority of clinicians (Military and civilian doctors, the nurses, and the PAs) start their booked appointments at 1000 and go to 1500. 

Except for the chest pain example, of course. As the CF is full of fit and healthy people whom live lifestyles free of vice, and whom always maintain ideal weight and eating habits, we rarely ever see anyone suffering from cardiac related chest pain. And there are no coffee breaks in the military.   >


----------



## medicineman

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> And there are no coffee breaks in the military.   >



I'm a civilian now and only get a coffee break in theory...when did CDU's start forcing people to not work through their breaks  >?

MM


----------



## DAA

Supurstes said:
			
		

> Hello, I want to join direct entry as a medical technician but I have questions about the requirements.  What does a level one primary care paramedic translate to in Alberta?  I have a bachelor degree and I am a certified by the Alberta College of Paramedics as an EMR right now.  Do I have to become a EMT and EMT-P first?  If that is the case I will likely begin applying for schools and go the NCM SEP route.
> Thanks.



"Semi-Skilled"
Certificate or diploma in Primary Care Paramedic.
Current registration/license to practise as a Primary Care Paramedic from a provincial regulatory body
Worked at least three (3) months within the last 12 months as a Primary Care Paramedic in an emergency medical service.
No minimum experience required for new graduate.
Valid Driver's license.	

"NCM SEP"

High School Diploma (Sec V Qué) or GED.
Must be unconditionally accepted, or be currently enrolled, as full-time student in Primary Care Paramedic programme at a post-secondary institutions selected by the CF


----------



## cwwrpn

Hi there,

A similar question - I am a practicing RPN in surgical oncology and I am looking to get in as a medical technician. I'm entering third year RN studies as well. I have been given conflicting answers as to whether this experience would make me eligible for this position and I'd really like to do some work with the forces while I'm in school, but I don't necessarily want to commit to 4 years of service by applying for the NO ROTP as I'm planning on going to graduate school. 

Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!

Best,

Chris


----------



## mariomike

cwwrpn said:
			
		

> I am a practicing RPN in surgical oncology and I am looking to get in as a medical technician.



Some discussion here.

RPN/ LPN to Med Tech  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105970.0


----------



## cwwrpn

Thanks so much! That was very helpful.


----------



## CombatDoc

cwwrpn said:
			
		

> A similar question - I am a practicing RPN in surgical oncology and I am looking to get in as a medical technician. I'm entering third year RN studies as well. I have been given conflicting answers as to whether this experience would make me eligible for this position and I'd really like to do some work with the forces while I'm in school, but I don't necessarily want to commit to 4 years of service by applying for the NO ROTP as I'm planning on going to graduate school.


If you want to be a nurse and go to graduate school, I suggest that you do that.  Why would you commit to 3 years of service as a Med Tech if that type of work is not what (really) interests you?  It will just delay you on your path.  The CF needs both nurses and Med Techs, if you are still interested after your studies we'll still be here.


----------



## medicineman

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> If you want to be a nurse and go to graduate school, I suggest that you do that.  Why would you commit to 3 years of service as a Med Tech if that type of work is not what (really) interests you?  It will just delay you on your path.  The CF needs both nurses and Med Techs, if you are still interested after your studies we'll still be here.



Other option would be to apply to the Reserves - lots of reserve Med Techs/Meds A's that are nurses, nursing students or med students.  

MM


----------



## CombatDoc

Very good point, MM, and one that I should have thought of.


----------



## medicineman

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> Very good point, MM, and one that I should have thought of.



I only thought of it because I'm back in that world again  :nod:

MM


----------



## StormStryker

Hi,

I am looking to enlist as a med tech (I am already a PCP-IV). So here I am hoping someone could answer a few questions. Mostly, about the difference in scope of practice and the life skills that you learned; ones that perhaps someone in a civilian service wouldn't gain? Working in the oilfield isn't what I am looking for in life and aside from the pay I really hate being here. I'd much prefer to be helping people and making a difference in someones life than sitting and waiting.

I am at a deciding point in my life to aim for a civilian service casually, while joining the reserves or aiming for a full time career with the CF. I would love to hear personal stories to help me get a larger understanding of what I am undertaking.

Thanks


----------



## mariomike

You may find this discussion of interest.

Trying to decide between civi and mil medic, with specific questions  
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/109729.0.html


----------



## StormStryker

It was helpful thank you!

I am also looking for specific life skills that someone would take away from the military that a civillian would not be able to gain. Other than the obvious world travel.


----------



## CombatDoc

Suggest that you do a search, since your questions have been asked previously.


----------



## Firefly11

I'm going to be applying for Med Tech later this year/early 2014 and want to do the best I can to get an offer the first time around. Currently I have no certification and have the basic requirements. I am planning on volunteering at my local Boys and Girls club to get some community and service work, as well as taking the courses for certification in: CPR, First Aid, Wilderness First Responder and possible lifeguard certification. I know I will be competing against people who have gone to college and was wondering if the above is enough to stay competitive against those applicants and if not what else I could be doing. 

Thanks


----------



## JorgSlice

If you're going into the Primary Reserve, they are now restricting applicants. You must have an EMT certification in order to be recruited. This is to combat people joining the PRes, getting their Paramedic ticket and then leaving.

The Regular Force is continuing as normal as far as I can tell. First Aid is a good start and you can never have too much volunteer work. Just keep yourself busy.


----------



## Firefly11

I should have specified Reg Force in the OP. I am currently looking at a course which offers the following: General concepts of wilderness medicine and the Patient Assessment System
• CPR (adult, child, and infant), AED, and basic life support skills
• Anatomy and major problems of the respiratory, circulatory, and nervous systems
• Musculoskeletal injury assessment and splinting
• Spine injury assessment and management
• Allergies and anaphylaxis
• Medical emergencies such as stroke and diabetes
• Severe asthma wilderness protocol
• Wound and burn management
• Wilderness protocol for reducing shoulder dislocations
• Environmental problems such as hypothermia, heat illnesses, lightning, and drowning
• Backcountry medicine and toxins, bites, and stings
• Litters, improvised litters and patient carries
• Evacuations, decision making, and leadership
• Medical legal issues

I'm not sure how much the above will help when competing against those who have EMT certification. Do you have any insight on that


----------



## MedCorps

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> If you're going into the Primary Reserve, they are now restricting applicants. You must have an EMT certification in order to be recruited. This is to combat people joining the PRes, getting their Paramedic ticket and then leaving.



This is not true for all regions of Canada.  Some Primary Reserve Force field ambulance units still have a requirement for Medical Assistants (not Medical Technicians).  There is NO requirement to have EMT / PCP to join these positions. 

Please do not generalize your small part of the world with the rest of the vast recruiting space. 

MC


----------



## mariomike

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> If you're going into the Primary Reserve, they are now restricting applicants. You must have an EMT certification in order to be recruited.



How does that work in Ontario? We do not have EMTs.

Looks like I posted same time as MedCorps.  

Edit spelling.


----------



## JorgSlice

MedCorps said:
			
		

> This is not true for all regions of Canada.  Some Primary Reserve Force field ambulance units still have a requirement for Medical Assistants (not Medical Technicians).  There is NO requirement to have EMT / PCP to join these positions.
> 
> Please do not generalize your small part of the world with the rest of the vast recruiting space.
> 
> MC



Considering this is a thread about Medical TECHNICIANS and not Assistants, my point still stands.



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> How does that work in Ontario? We do not have EMTs.
> 
> Looks like I posted same time as Medcorps.



Regardless of whether or not you call your medics Paramedics or EMTs or Magic Healing Man... Whatever people operate in your Ambulances (Air and Ground), whatever certification or licence they hold, PRes units now require that you have it before they will take you on strength.


----------



## MedCorps

Taking medical type courses (short of being a primary care paramedic or higher) as part of your application plan (that is, you plan to get hired) really only serves two purposes.

1) It allows you to answer the question, "How do you know you want to be a Medical Technician?"  If you have some medical type courses you have something to talk about.  "Well, I have done an advanced first aid course (advance anatomy course/etc/etc) and I really liked learning about anatomy, interviewing patients and putting on splints".  More valuable is having courses, plus some experience with actual sick people.  Again, it makes for a better answer to the question, "How do you know you want to be a Medical Technician?" It then looks like, "Well, I have done an advanced first aid course and volunteer with St John Ambulance/Ski Patrol/Nursing Home/Hospital. I have had the chance to treat a bunch of sick people including a fellow who we think was having a heart attack.  It felt really good to put my skills to use and help someone who could not help them self!"  

I suspect that it must be hard for the CFRC folks when they ask the question,  "How do you know you want to be a Medical Technician?" and they get a blank stare, or the comment that it sounded like less hard than being an infantryman, or that they watched Combat Hospital and it looked like a good go.  

2) It shows that you have the capability to learn and pass basic level medical training.  This will not fly for CPR Level A, but if you do a Wilderness First Responder Course, Medical First Responder, Emergency Medical Responder or some other advanced sounding medical-type training where a risk of failure exists it shows that you have the capabilty to learn medical stuff.

Rest assured that when you join the CAF you will get to do Standard First Aid and CPR all over again (even if you are a First Aid Instructor) and when you show up at the CFHS Training Centre in Borden we will assume you are a retard and know nothing medical and start at square one. 

So what do I want in a Med Tech candidate? Other then the above.... 

Someone who is fit. 
Someone who is a team player and can work with other people. 
Someone who can show discretion and maturity. 
Someone who can self-problem solve. 
Someone who is fit (have I mentioned that yet?). 
Someone who can communicate orally (must) and written (ideally). 
Someone who likes and can work in the outdoors. 
Someone who is trustworthy.  

Note I did not put high on this list someone who is a First Aid Instructor / PhD anatomist / adult-child-infant AED qualified / Advanced First Aid trained / Wilderness First Responder / etc.  

If you come with the above skill set / attributes we can make you a high functioning Med Tech by teaching you the knowledge and skills you need. 

Look luck with your application.

MC


----------



## Firefly11

Thanks a lot for the detailed reply. Based on what you said, would you recommend taking a course such a Wilderness First Responder prior to application or should I just stick to basic first aid and CPR-C? I am more than willing to do WFR but if it won't offer much more in terms of competitiveness than CPR-C and first aid I would much rather save the money.


----------



## mariomike

In addition to reply #6, young people ( ages 14 -25 ) aspiring to become Med Techs may wish to consider Med Vents.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104329/post-1109768.html#msg1109768


----------



## MedCorps

Given the option between WFR and Standard FA with CPR-C I would suggest that if you are going to take something take the WFR (which may very well have SFA with Level C-CPR as a pre-req).  Just having FA with CPR will only make you marginally more attractive (if at all) then the other 1000 people applying to be Med Techs and is not worth your effort for the sake of application (although good skills to have as an applicant or not and skills that every responsible adult should have).  

If you do not want to spend the money then do not worry about it, seriously.  Go volunteer at a hospital / nursing home.  Another option would be doing a ride-along with an ambulance or fire service that does medical response.  These are free options and will get you the same traction. 

Just ask yourself how I am I going to answer the question, "How do you know you want to be a Medical Technician?".  Remember the question is not, "What medical skills do you bring to the table as a potential Med Tech?".  

MC


----------



## mariomike

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Another option would be doing a ride-along with an ambulance or fire service that does medical response.



It would depend on the department.

Our dept. only takes Paramedic Education Program (College or University) students and our EMS Medical Venturers ( Med-Vents ).


----------



## Firefly11

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Given the option between WFR and Standard FA with CPR-C I would suggest that if you are going to take something take the WFR (which may very well have SFA with Level C-CPR as a pre-req).  Just having FA with CPR will only make you marginally more attractive (if at all) then the other 1000 people applying to be Med Techs and is not worth your effort for the sake of application (although good skills to have as an applicant or not and skills that every responsible adult should have).
> 
> If you do not want to spend the money then do not worry about it, seriously.  Go volunteer at a hospital / nursing home.  Another option would be doing a ride-along with an ambulance or fire service that does medical response.  These are free options and will get you the same traction.
> 
> Just ask yourself how I am I going to answer the question, "How do you know you want to be a Medical Technician?".  Remember the question is not, "What medical skills do you bring to the table as a potential Med Tech?".
> 
> MC



Thanks again! I will definitely take WFR if it will give me an edge over some of the competition. Maybe I'll even be able to use that certification to volunteer as a Friend with my local fire department.


----------



## Firefly11

mariomike said:
			
		

> It would depend on the department.
> 
> Our dept. only takes Paramedic Education Program (College or University) students and our EMS Medical Venturers ( Med-Vents ).



Unfortunately the Med Vents Program in Montreal hasn't been active since 2009


----------



## mariomike

Firefly11 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the Med Vents Program in Montreal hasn't been active since 2009



Sorry to hear that. I did not know your location. 

In case anyone else is interested in the program, here are the regional groups across Canada:
http://www.medvents.ca/CanadianRegionalGroups


----------



## mkil

I know I am reviving an old post, but wanted to add in some information for future med tech prospects. 

After BMQ (14 weeks) you go to Borden and wait on PAT platoon for anywhere between 1 week to 1 year. During that time you will be loaded on BMQ-Land which is 4 weeks long. 3 weeks are learning theory, and 1 week is field at the end, although you spend days at the different ranges during the first three weeks as well. It does not matter what element you are, all medics do SQ. If you are an air force medic, you will also have to do BAEQ, which is a one week course on the history, roles and traditions of the air force. While on PAT platoon you can put in a memo to do OJE (On the Job Experience) in a clinic at a base as long as you have more than 6 weeks before your QL3 and it does not interfere with your BMQ-Land or other courses. You also have to have a free place to live and eat and must be within a 30 minute commute to a base. No other courses are authorized while on PAT Platoon, so you cannot get your 404`s (Military Driver`s License) or other things. 

Once you are course loaded you will do pre-course admin for a week, and then it is approx. 3.5 months of clinical, and then you are sent to Medavie Health Ed. in Moncton (if you are Anglophone) for 5.5 months for your PCP license. It is a civilian college, but your "class" will be only Military, so you still wear your uniform to school. You stay at a hotel in a room with one other person and the food is pretty good. After that you go back to Borden for the field phase which is only two weeks long. After that you will receive your posting message, which for some takes up to a month. You will be on PAT platoon during this time, where you will coordinate your house hunting trip and move.


----------



## MedCorps

Good post above. 

One thing worth noting is that the QL3 is under review with a new curriculum coming out around September 2014.  Should not change things all that drastically however the clinical and field phase timing may increase / decrease somewhat as the curriculum changes.  These things happen as they attempt to modernize training every 5-10 years.  

I also am hearing that the School is trying to come up with other training options for PATs, including 404's, language training, etc, etc to make the Pte (B) a little more employable when they arrive at their first unit.  We will see how that works.  This is just the rumour of the month.  

MC


----------



## rebeccag19

Thanks for the information guys, as someone who is trying to get into this trade this information is extremely useful!


----------



## lavoie020

Hi all,

I'm the training coordinator for my unit and I'm having a '' Professional Argument '' with my Base Surgeon on the day to day application of the new protocols for the QL3/QL5 Med Tech.

I'm looking for information on how it is being fielded on other bases/wings to give me ammo for the uphill battle I'm getting myself into.

Any information on how it works elsewhere will greatly help me.

Thanks


----------



## Armymedic

Cdn_Medic said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm the training coordinator for my unit and I'm having a '' Professional Argument '' with my Base Surgeon on the day to day application of the new protocols for the QL3/QL5 Med Tech.



One question with two connotations: Why are you having this discussion with the Base Surgeon?

A. As a Cpl QL5 Med Tech, the discussion is academic, because you are only allowed to provide medical care in the manner prescribed by those protocols and the training you have received within the CAF.

B. the Base Surg has the right to remove, but not add to, the protocols delegated to the various levels of medical providers under his direction.

And finally, The protocols are there for your benefit when no other SMA is present. If there is a SMA present, such as in a CDU, then your role is as is directed by that SMA.


----------



## lavoie020

I guess I could have been a bit clearer in my first post. I'm having this argument with my base surgeon on how we will implement the new protocols. My understanding is that once it is approved by the surg gen, it's approved for use everywhere as long as proper training is given.

Is take is that since we provide ambulance services on the base and that we could treat civilians, and that we transfer our patients to civilian hospital, we are only to use Provincial ambulance protocols.

Hence why I'm looking at how it's being implimented on other bases and wings.

P.s. Sorry for the poor formating, I'm on my phone


----------



## Ciskman

Not sure if it helps or not but Sar Techs do not follow provincial protocols and deal with civilians/transfer to civ hospitals near 100% of the time.

Edit - I should add that that being said they are based off BC ambulance protocols and used nationally.


----------



## mariomike

Cdn_Medic said:
			
		

> Is take is that since we provide ambulance services on the base and that we could treat civilians, and that we transfer our patients to civilian hospital, we are only to use Provincial ambulance protocols.



From your profile, the Province of Alberta would be your provincial regulator.

These references are from the Ambulance Act of Ontario.

Land Ambulance Services
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/regs/english/elaws_regs_000257_e.htm#BK3

Air Ambulance Services
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/regs/english/elaws_regs_000257_e.htm#BK4

Ontario Ministry of Health and Long Term Care ( MOHLTC ) approval to CAF attached.


----------



## lavoie020

Guess I was in need of profile updating lol, I not at 1 Fd Amb anymore, I'm in Quebec now.

Thanks for the info happy, I work alot with the SAR Techs but never taught to use them as an argument!

If I were in Alberta, in Ontario or Saskatchewan I wouldn't mind using the provincial protocols even if I don't agree with the triple standards, but since I'm in Quebec and that the protocols here are retarded, I'm willing to put in the extra effort of convincing the chain of command.


----------



## Armymedic

You are employed by the CAF, you should use the provided protocols. To deviate from those invites accusations of negligence against you without top cover from the crown, as you are not licenced in the province you practice.

Edit to add: see point a. above.


----------



## lavoie020

I agree with you 100% RiderPride. The problem is, I can't find any references anywhere that state that the CF protocols are the only one that should be used. I need something in writing or enough meat from how it works on other base / wings to build my case.


----------



## Amanda winter

Im looking for anyone else that recently applied for med tech. Just looking to network and maybe keep in touch with progress! How far are you in application progress etc


----------



## MedicTWO

I applied as a semi skilled Med Tech. Just finished my CFAT, Medical and interview (which went well); now mostly waiting to have my PLAR done right now.


----------



## Amanda winter

And you are female! Ahhh I loce it! My CFAT is april 15th! Im super nervous and incredibly excited!


----------



## Amanda winter

Love*


----------



## cfournier

Amanda winter said:
			
		

> Im looking for anyone else that recently applied for med tech. Just looking to network and maybe keep in touch with progress! How far are you in application progress etc



Starting bmq on april 28th as unskilled med tech! Also female!  :nod:


----------



## Amanda winter

Awesome congrats cosmo!!!


----------



## cfournier

Amanda winter said:
			
		

> Awesome congrats cosmo!!!



Thank you!! And best of luck to you!


----------



## blbenzies

Reviving this old thread again, thanks for the updated info. As a new recruit, it's great to hear up to date information. Bummer about having to leave behind beautiful Chilliwack, BC in favor of Moncton, NB (trust me, I've seen both places), but that's just how the cookie crumbles sometimes. Might I inquire as to where the information is on living arrangements while doing PCP course in Moncton? What is the hotel you stay at? Are we paying for it or is it free? Are you able to live outside these quarters, in favor of an apartment for example? A few nit picky questions, thank you in advance for any help at all!


----------



## MedCorps

You will be quartered at the Delta Hotel in Moncton while doing PCP. 

It (and your rations) will be paid for by the Crown and will cost you nothing. 

You will not be allowed to "live out" and your assigned quarters will be at the Delta.  Not sure why you would want to live out. The hotel Medavie EMS has sub-contracted with (and the CF approved) is quite nice... in fact maybe too nice.  

Chilliwack versus Moncton... just be happy North West Regional College in Meadow Lake Saskatchewan did not win the contract to provide PCP services to the CF H Svcs Gp  .  

MC


----------



## blbenzies

Thanks for the info! And you're right, Saskatchewan would be another step down yet!


----------



## mkil

Saw it with my own eyes, they are starting to load Medic PATS on 404's. They can only slide 2 or 3 on each course without raising some eyebrows but it is better than nothing!!

Language training was denied... the focus is on base personnel, not students or PATS.


----------



## Treemoss

I did! Currently doing testing now, RC told me it wouldn't not be in the realm of possibilities I get in within the next couple months. Did you go through the paramedic program yet?


----------



## cfournier

Treemoss said:
			
		

> I did! Currently doing testing now, RC told me it wouldn't not be in the realm of possibilities I get in within the next couple months. Did you go through the paramedic program yet?



Negative, I accepted an unskilled position


----------



## blbenzies

Oh hey, there are way more on here than I thought!


----------



## Terrance450

I am applying for Med -Tech as well.  At present i am in month 5 of waiting on the PLAR.  I go in to the recruiting office tomorrow to ask more questions.


----------



## Treemoss

Nice. I missed the May intake, but I was told today that I should expect a phone call from them for the June/July intake for med techs. They are still getting my background check and PLAR done, but they assured me that once they get the ok from Halifax I'll be pulled in.


----------



## Terrance450

My PLAR has finally been completed.  British Columbia PCP course is equivalent to a partial QL-3.  I will have to complete the clinical, and field portions when BMQ has been completed.  

My recruiter stated that my file is now in the hands of the "Deck Commander", and I will be getting my merit list in the mail.  

I hope everyone else will have good news this week!  Have a great day!


----------



## Terrance450

I can not find what "PATS" or "404's" are.  Can someone please direct me to what these mean?  Appreciated!!


----------



## dangerboy

Terrance450 said:
			
		

> I can not find what "PATS" or "404's" are.  Can someone please direct me to what these mean?  Appreciated!!



PATs - Personnel Awaiting Training;

404's - The military equivalent to a civilian drivers license.


----------



## Terrance450

Well I haven't heard from anyone in a while, so I figured I would ask where everyone is in the process.  Are there any road blocks or updates anyone can share that we should know about?


----------



## Trudel12

Hey there, first of all, sorry for my english I am from Quebec Canada. I have a question for you. I just completed my first year out of 3, in quebec to be a paramedic. I am starting my 2nd year in september. 

I am in the process of joining the forces maybe in January (as the next QMB) here in Quebec. Do you think I should definetely apply as unskilled med tech.. or wait in 2 years and apply as a med tech who already have done his paramedic class? In both cases, I need to do my QL3 .. but if I dont finish my school and do my QMB this winter, I will have to wait a year or so to get on next QL3 and then go to New Brunswick or BC to get the paramedic class but its only 3-6 months.. not like my 3 years in Quebec..

So what should I do guys? Complete my degree and re-apply as a med tech? 

I also been told that if I apply unskilled, after  QL3, QL5 I will be able to be paramedic as civilian if one day my mind change.

Thank you!


----------



## sarahsmom

Although it is being worked on to shorten the wait times, no matter when you apply and get in, there is currently a roughly one-year wait from the time you graduate your BMQ to when you start your QL3. 
It could also take many months, possibly more than a year, before you are accepted into the Forces. You may have time to finish your civvy course. Your best bet is to talk to a recruiter.
Also BMQ is offered year round, so just because you apply now is no guarantee you will be on the January one.
The Paramedic course in French is 6 months long. It is given at College Ahuntsic.  Before that you have your clinical phase and after that the field phase. All in all it is about 11.5 months long. 
Talk to a recruiter as they can give you a realistic timeline and how different decisions can affect your career.


----------



## Trudel12

Thank you, its a hard decision to take. Recruiters told me I have good chances to get in January .. or you never know maybe it will be at the end of my class.. but If I'm lucky and its january, I dont know which move to make


----------



## jlv031

Do it. Submit your papers, take the CFAT, interview and medical test and if you get an offer see what your situation is at that time then take a decision.


----------



## Trudel12

Interview and med test are done.. waiting for MBQ now!!


----------



## Treemoss

Well.. you're probably in the same boat as the rest of us trying to get in.


----------



## PoohBearGreaseMonkey

Hello,
As a Veh Tech seriously considering VOT'ing to Med Tech I'm considering all the pros and cons. The ONE detail I can't find a specific reference to is sports, is there a particular Med Tech sport? EME seems to love golf, and hockey. I've seen how being a good hockey player can help the career of an otherwise mediocre tech. Friends of mine have astounded me with all the amazing courses they've been loaded on in the infantry, after they started rockclimbing. Is there a sport favored within Med Tech trade? I've heard conflicting reports. I've heard Med Techs go where combats arms go, and need to be in as good if not better shape than them. I've heard Med Techs have seem so many injuries from insane P/T, that when they exercise, it's in moderation. Do any current Med Techs have any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## TRhynold

I'm thinking of joining the CF as a medical technician but I've got a few questions. I saw on the forces website that medical technician is a purple trade, is the job any different depending on whether you're Navy, Army or Air Force? Another thing I noticed is that a medical technician I would be "on the battlefield". Does that mean I would have to carry a weapon and be expected to use it or would I just stay out of the way and help the wounded?


----------



## medicineman

To answer your questions - Your uniform really is just what you wear to work...you can be Army and on a ship, Navy and on an Air base and Air Force in an Army unit.  As for carrying a weapon - yes you carry a weapon.  It's there to defend yourself, your team mates and your patients - you're kinda useless if you're wounded and your patients are often incapable of looking after themselves, so it's a necessary evil.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## ArmyGuy99

Me on patrol, somewhere in Afghan.  No Security violations in posting this, it is on a poster somewhere.  Thank you Combat camera for coming on patrol with us, I really liked having my picture taken.  :

FYI I was a medic for 6.5 yrs.


----------



## Weezer23

Quick question... You have your 1st line pouch on your left side of your tac-vest. How easy it is to open it up while treating your patient who has MAR issues. I have it in front, attached to the gas mask loop and like it but sometimes jiggle while running and is somewhat annoying. Would like your input on that  ;D


----------



## BadgerTrapper

Wheezer, I used to have mine set up the same way as you do. Have you tried wearing it as a leg beg? vice leaving it attached to your tac vest? It allows a lot of freedom, personally I don't mind having shit on my leg. Eventually we all find something that works for us.  :2c:


----------



## Weezer23

I get muscle fatigue rather quick when attached to the leg and not a huge fan of the sweat bath behind the leg pouch lol...


----------



## mraemedic

I'm planning on applying to the forces as a med tech, but don't know much about the occupational differences that would arise from choosing navy, army or air force. What roles and responsibilities come from each?  Are med techs more in demand in one or another? Since I'm interested in aero-medical evacuation should I choose air forces? And if there is any other information that you think would be relevant, I would appreciate if you could add that in, too.

Thank you,

Morgan


----------



## mraemedic

And less important but I'm still curious about it: would bilingualism make me more employable/deployable/etc? I'm functionally bilingual but don't have much of a medical vocabulary in French.  If I already hold a Primary Care Paramedic certificate from JIBC is there any chance that the forces would train me as a french-language medic at Ahuntsic College?


----------



## Medictb93

From what I've been told from active military personnel, med tech is a purple trade and can end up anywhere. On an Air Force base, ship or Army base. I was in the same boat when I applied a few months ago, but was told that no matter what you choose, you'll be put where they need you, and that the uniform colour doesn't matter. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## George Wallace

:

I am merging your questions with the threads that already exist asking the same redundant questions as you are asking, some of which are only one thread below the one that you started.


PLEASE READ FIRST before posting.


----------



## mraemedic

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> From what I've been told from active military personnel, med tech is a purple trade and can end up anywhere. On an Air Force base, ship or Army base. I was in the same boat when I applied a few months ago, but was told that no matter what you choose, you'll be put where they need you, and that the uniform colour doesn't matter.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Great, that helps a lot thanks!  I see the reply from earlier now too.


----------



## mkil

mraemedic: 

There is ABSOLUTELY no difference in training or job no matter what element you are. I am an airforce med tech and did all the army training. I am just as likely to go on ship or be at a field ambulance as I am to be at an air force base. 

As for your bilingual question: if you hold a PCP license already, tell the recruiter up front. The forces will not pay for you to go to PCP college again if you already have the license... and you would be taking a spot away from a Francophone who already has to wait longer than an anglo for training. If you don't tell the recruiter, that could be deemed as lying on your recruitment, which could mean a release from the forces. Plus, why would you want to keep it a secret?? It shortens your training SUBSTANTIALLY, makes your QL3 phase easier and I have quite a few friends who go $10 000 recruitment bonuses for being semi-skilled (not sure if that is still a thing). Point here: just disclose the darn PCP license. 

I am a bilingual anglophone med tech working at BFC Bagotville which is 100% French. Most medical terms are the same as English but with an accent. Being bilingual does make you more employable, and you could move up the ranks faster. However; you will have to be officially tested and given a public service language proficiency profile and meet the standard of BBB (reading, writing and oral) before you are considered bilingual. It is harder than you would think.

Inbox me if you have any further questions.


----------



## mraemedic

mkil said:
			
		

> mraemedic:
> 
> There is ABSOLUTELY no difference in training or job no matter what element you are. I am an airforce med tech and did all the army training. I am just as likely to go on ship or be at a field ambulance as I am to be at an air force base.
> 
> As for your bilingual question: if you hold a PCP license already, tell the recruiter up front. The forces will not pay for you to go to PCP college again if you already have the license... and you would be taking a spot away from a Francophone who already has to wait longer than an anglo for training. If you don't tell the recruiter, that could be deemed as lying on your recruitment, which could mean a release from the forces. Plus, why would you want to keep it a secret?? It shortens your training SUBSTANTIALLY, makes your QL3 phase easier and I have quite a few friends who go $10 000 recruitment bonuses for being semi-skilled (not sure if that is still a thing). Point here: just disclose the darn PCP license.
> 
> I am a bilingual anglophone med tech working at BFC Bagotville which is 100% French. Most medical terms are the same as English but with an accent. Being bilingual does make you more employable, and you could move up the ranks faster. However; you will have to be officially tested and given a public service language proficiency profile and meet the standard of BBB (reading, writing and oral) before you are considered bilingual. It is harder than you would think.
> 
> Inbox me if you have any further questions.



Disclosing the license goes without a doubt (halfway through training right now).   It is pretty redundant to go through the same training twice, I agree, but I was wondering if francophones would be enough in demand that it might be worth it. Sounds like that's not the case, though.  Heard that there aren't many med tech positions open this year so I'm looking for the best approach.
   
I'm probably around a BBA. Worked in a bilingual federal gov department and I seemed to get by. Got through most of my 3 years of french-instruction poli sci pretty well without speaking much. First I have to get in before I can move up the ranks with the benefit of bilingualism though


----------



## ModlrMike

mraemedic said:
			
		

> ...move up the ranks with the benefit of bilingualism though...



Don't make your plans based on that misapprehension.


----------



## DAA

mraemedic said:
			
		

> Disclosing the license goes without a doubt (halfway through training right now).   It is pretty redundant to go through the same training twice, I agree, but I was wondering if francophones would be enough in demand that it might be worth it. Sounds like that's not the case, though.  Heard that there aren't many med tech positions open this year so I'm looking for the best approach.



The PCP program run by JIBC is accredited by the CMA and recognized by the CAF, so if you already possess that diploma, then you would be considered as a "Semi-Skilled" applicant, should you apply for Med Tech.

And the CAF will be hiring ALLOT of Med Techs this coming year.  If you are interested, I would suggest that you apply NOW and at least get the process started.


----------



## Medictb93

How do I know if the school I did my PCP program is recognized by the CAF? I've applied and I am now waiting to hear back for my medical and interview. Passed CFAT. Also, if they're hiring a lot, what are the chances of starting BMQ in March?


----------



## ModlrMike

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> How do I know if the school I did my PCP program is recognized by the CAF? I've applied and I am now waiting to hear back for my medical and interview. Passed CFAT. Also, if they're hiring a lot, what are the chances of starting BMQ in March?



You take your certificates etc back to the CFRC and ask for a PLAR. You should be able to find out if your programme is acredited by going here:

https://www.cma.ca/En/Pages/paramedicine.aspx


----------



## George Wallace

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> How do I know if the school I did my PCP program is recognized by the CAF? I've applied and I am now waiting to hear back for my medical and interview. Passed CFAT. Also, if they're hiring a lot, what are the chances of starting BMQ in March?



There is an approved list of schools and programs that the CAF Recruiters will refer to.


----------



## DAA

Medictb93 said:
			
		

> How do I know if the school I did my PCP program is recognized by the CAF? I've applied and I am now waiting to hear back for my medical and interview. Passed CFAT. Also, if they're hiring a lot, what are the chances of starting BMQ in March?



PM me with your School and program and I shall tell you if it is possibly recognized or not.  Nevertheless, as part of the application process and as ModlrMike has mentioned, they are going to want your final academic transcripts from your PCP program, along with a Resume and also a copy of your Paramedics Licence.  These documents will be used during the PLAR process to validate your qualifications/experience/credentials, etc.  The PLAR process can take anywhere from 2-4 weeks to as long as 2-4 months, sometimes longer.  So chances of getting a BMQ in Mar wouldn't be realistic.

Also, you can use this link as a "guide ONLY".  ---->  http://cafcod-rpfcfac.forces.gc.ca/en/index

CFRC's will still need to validate any academic credentials which may relate to your chosen occupations.


----------



## mkil

mraemedic said:
			
		

> Disclosing the license goes without a doubt (halfway through training right now).   It is pretty redundant to go through the same training twice, I agree, but I was wondering if francophones would be enough in demand that it might be worth it. Sounds like that's not the case, though.  Heard that there aren't many med tech positions open this year so I'm looking for the best approach.
> 
> I'm probably around a BBA. Worked in a bilingual federal gov department and I seemed to get by. Got through most of my 3 years of french-instruction poli sci pretty well without speaking much. First I have to get in before I can move up the ranks with the benefit of bilingualism though



The CAF does not classify you as a Franco or an Anglo medic... there are only medics. It does not matter what language you speak. If you end up at a French speaking base and they deem your French isn't good enough for the job, you will be language coursed. The same goes for Francos who end up at an English speaking base. It is selfish beyond belief to want to have tax payers pay for you to go to school again for the same thing just so you can have what you perceive to be an advantage. Apply, get in, do you training, get posted THEN worry about bilngualism.


----------



## BigRed94

Just want to thank all of you above for answering every possible Med Tech question I had for applying through the semi-skilled route.


----------



## mapledonutmouth

Hey there guys, I have a few quick questions about the Med. Tech Trade. I phoned a recruiter at the Montreal Recruiting Detachment, however I have this habit of confirming from multiple resources   (I'm in Qc. by the way)

So, here goes;

1) My first question is about the required education (Grade 12 Biology, Chemistry or Physics). *The recruiter said that if I have a diploma in Pre-Hospital Emergency Care (Paramedic School in Quebec), and are a certified Paramedic, I do not need to have an academic profile of Biology, Chemistry or Physics*. He said that those requisites are for those who are choosing in "un-skilled" entry plan, and not "semi-skilled", (which would technically be my case right now)

2) My second question is what exactly happens when you choose the "semi-skilled" entry plan? Do you need to do another sort of certification course or training course? I would assume so because of the type of situations you might encounter in the Forces vs. civilian life

3) My third question is that if you don't need to do anything like said in Question #2, could you possibly take the Med. Tech. course in the Forces (even if you are a PCP)? I would assume what you would learn in the Forces' course would be rather different than a provincial paramedic training, so maybe that might add some knowledge to my belt.

Thanks for whoever took a look at my questions, and to those who can answer  :nod:


----------



## Mediman14

Hi there,
  I am a medic, I also worked in recruiting a few years ago. Sounds like the recruiter had told you right.
The major difference between the two is that you would be paying for the PCP ( semi skilled). Then you would only have to do certain portions of QL3's rather than the full thing.
   Semi skilled individuals save the CAF money, which makes it easier to join,  they wouldn't let you do the PCP course again once you are semi skilled.

There are only certain PCP courses in each province that the military would only accept. Hope this helps


----------



## mariomike

Jordan Mammoliti said:
			
		

> I have a few quick questions about the Med. Tech Trade.



These may help.

Medical Technician - Unskilled, Semi-skilled, Skilled Application  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81858.75.html

Medical Technician (Med Tech) Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28820.75

A few questions about the MedTech trade  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108013.25.html

Question about Med Tech Trade  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118371/post-1357258/topicseen.html#new


----------



## mapledonutmouth

Thanks for the replies guys.

Should I phone a local recruiter to see if the CEGEP where I would like to get my DEC in Pre-Hospital Emergency Care is recognized by the Forces? Or are those CEGEPs listed just automatically recognized, and for others they would analyse your credentials & what not?

Have a great night


----------



## DAA

Jordan Mammoliti said:
			
		

> Should I phone a local recruiter to see if the CEGEP where I would like to get my DEC in Pre-Hospital Emergency Care is recognized by the Forces? Or are those CEGEPs listed just automatically recognized, and for others they would analyse your credentials & what not?



At the present time, the CF currently "recognizes" only one PCP course from Quebec which would qualify for Med Tech - Semiskilled.

http://www.collegeahuntsic.qc.ca/futur-etudiant/programmes-et-formations/programmes-techniques/soins-prehospitaliers-durgence-181a0/devenir-un-intervenant-cle-en-sante

Any other program obtained in that province, would have to be evaluated on an individual basis.  Keep in mind, that the course above is a "3-year" program and whilst it is "recognized" for applicants applying to the CF today, it may not necessarily be recognized 3-4 years from now.



			
				Jordan Mammoliti said:
			
		

> 1) My first question is about the required education (Grade 12 Biology, Chemistry or Physics). *The recruiter said that if I have a diploma in Pre-Hospital Emergency Care (Paramedic School in Quebec), and are a certified Paramedic, I do not need to have an academic profile of Biology, Chemistry or Physics*. He said that those requisites are for those who are choosing in "un-skilled" entry plan, and not "semi-skilled", (which would technically be my case right now)
> 
> 2) My second question is what exactly happens when you choose the "semi-skilled" entry plan? Do you need to do another sort of certification course or training course? I would assume so because of the type of situations you might encounter in the Forces vs. civilian life
> 
> 3) My third question is that if you don't need to do anything like said in Question #2, could you possibly take the Med. Tech. course in the Forces (even if you are a PCP)? I would assume what you would learn in the Forces' course would be rather different than a provincial paramedic training, so maybe that might add some knowledge to my belt.



1)  The information you received is reasonably correct.  Semi-Skilled = PCP Qualified + Currently Licensed + Minimum 3 months employment as a "Paramedic" in an "emergency medical service or NO experience if you are a "recent" graduate of a recognized PCP Program.   So there is NO such thing as "technically" semi-skilled.  You either are or you aren't.

2)  You don't "choose" semi-skilled, it is chosen for you.  When you apply to the CF, your academic credentials, previous employment history and experience associated with your occupation choice is "assessed".  If you meet certain requirements, the CF will identify you as a "Semi-Skilled" applicant.  Other than that, everyone basically applies as "unskilled" in the beginning.

3)  Everyone enrolled in the CF as a Med Tech, whether PCP qualified or not, will undergo Med Tech training.


----------



## duli83

What kind of life do you live as a medical technician? What is the daily routine/training like?
How hard is to get promoted compared to other units/branches?
How often do you relocate as a NCM?
I am 36years old have been working as an athletic therapist / EMR for the past 6years. Am I too late?


----------



## mariomike

duli83 said:
			
		

> I am 36years old have been working as an athletic therapist / EMR for the past 6years. Am I too late?



Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87496.0


----------



## SraelCohen

Hi, I applied for Med Tech. As prep for the interview they said to know the  The trade that I applied for I imagine for obvious reasons. Other than what the website and Google can let me know can crank Metex tell me about the trade information that's not already found out more from like personal experience


----------



## mariomike

SraelCohen said:
			
		

> I applied for Med Tech. As prep for the interview they said to know the  The trade that I applied for I imagine for obvious reasons. Other than what the website and Google can let me know can crank Metex tell me about the trade information that's not already found out more from like personal experience



Med Tech
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++Med+tech&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=mwRDV_mSOseC8Qeh85XgDw&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## RocketRichard

SraelCohen said:
			
		

> Hi, I applied for Med Tech. As prep for the interview they said to know the  The trade that I applied for I imagine for obvious reasons. Other than what the website and Google can let me know can crank Metex tell me about the trade information that's not already found out more from like personal experience



Good morning:

Some work on your grammar may help you pursue a trade such as Medical Technician in the CAF.  Good luck.


----------



## BigRed94

Good day,

I am seeking some information regarding a current situation I am having. I will start off by saying I have not been able to find any current information on what I'm looking for, only 4 plus years old info. 

I was accepted for Semi-skilled Med Tech back in March of this year. At my enrollment ceremony, a medical problem kept me from going to my BMQ start date. I was to get cleared to be re processed, and I have been. I have been re offered my job as Semi-skilled Med Tech in the Army.

Now to my problem. I am currently enrolled in Advanced Care Paramedic school, and am a semester into the 2 year program. I am on the fence about leaving school and accepting this offer or staying in school and negating the offer. 

I'm trying to get a good grasp on the day to life as an Army medic as I already understand what the civilian life entails. 

My biggest concern is completing training after leaving school, and doing nothing but kit check and maintenance day in day out without any action (excuse the phrase). 

If anybody could give me some personal insight or from a recruiters standpoint? Or should I move this thread elsewhere. 

Any insight is appreciated,
Thanks,
BigRed


----------



## DAA

Can't really comment on the "day-to-day" life of a CAF Med Tech as it all depends on your initial posting location after completion of the occupation training.  If you haven't already completed your Paramedic Training (PCP) and are currently provincially licensed as a Paramedic, then you won't be enrolled as "Semi-Skilled".

Applicants enrolled into the Med Tech occupation as "Unskilled" will undertake their occupational training at the Canadian Forces Health Care Training Centre in Borden, ON and also the PCP training in Moncton, NB.


----------



## BigRed94

DAA said:
			
		

> Can't really comment on the "day-to-day" life of a CAF Med Tech as it all depends on your initial posting location after completion of the occupation training.  If you haven't already completed your Paramedic Training (PCP) and are currently provincially licensed as a Paramedic, then you won't be enrolled as "Semi-Skilled".
> 
> Applicants enrolled into the Med Tech occupation as "Unskilled" will undertake their occupational training at the Canadian Forces Health Care Training Centre in Borden, ON and also the PCP training in St John, NF at CNA  http://www.cna.nl.ca/programs-courses/Show-Program-Details.aspx?program=36


I am already a PCP, provincially registered and all. I am in ACP school (advanced care). Offer is for semi skilled Med Tech.

Thanks for your help though. 
Hoping to get more info on this as my decision date is the 25th at latest. 

BigRed

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

BigRed94 said:
			
		

> Just want to thank all of you above for answering every possible Med Tech question I had for applying through the semi-skilled route.



For reference,



			
				BigRed94 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get a good grasp on the day to life as an Army medic as I already understand what the civilian life entails.
> 
> My biggest concern is completing training after leaving school, and doing nothing but kit check and maintenance day in day out without any action (excuse the phrase).
> 
> If anybody could give me some personal insight or from a recruiters standpoint? Or should I move this thread elsewhere.





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Can't really comment on the "day-to-day" life of a CAF Med Tech as it all depends on your initial posting location after completion of the occupation training.  If you haven't already completed your Paramedic Training (PCP) and are currently provincially licensed as a Paramedic, then you won't be enrolled as "Semi-Skilled".
> 
> Applicants enrolled into the Med Tech occupation as "Unskilled" will undertake their occupational training at the Canadian Forces Health Care Training Centre in Borden, ON and also the PCP training in St John, NF at CNA  http://www.cna.nl.ca/programs-courses/Show-Program-Details.aspx?program=36


----------



## BigRed94

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference,


I've read through this thread previously if that is what you're referencing? 

I'm just looking for some standpoints.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAA

BigRed94 said:
			
		

> I am already a PCP, provincially registered and all. I am in ACP school (advanced care). Offer is for semi skilled Med Tech.
> Thanks for your help though.
> Hoping to get more info on this as my decision date is the 25th at latest.



Okay, then you would be considered as "Semi-Skilled" at the time the offer of employment is made.

I'll flag a few Med Techs I know and see if they can give you some answers.  Stand-bye........


----------



## BigRed94

DAA said:
			
		

> Okay, then you would be considered as "Semi-Skilled" at the time the offer of employment is made.
> 
> I'll flag a few Med Techs I know and see if they can give you some answers.  Stand-bye........


Thank you DAA!

Much appreciated. 


Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps,

MED. TECH Questions  

will be merged with,

Medical Technician (Med Tech) Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28820.225
10 pages.

and

A few questions about the MedTech trade  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/108013/post-1459214.html#msg1459214
2 pages.

and

Life of a Canadian Forces Medical technician  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/92188.0
3 pages

and

A few questions about the MedTech trade  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/108013.0
2 pages.

and

Quick few questions about Med. Tech Trade  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118370.0

and 

Medical Technician - Unskilled, Semi-skilled, Skilled Application  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81858.75.html
5 pages.

etc...
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+med+tech&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=hf0AWJKlIIWN8QfAnpDYAQ&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Tiffany0x

BigRed94 said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I am seeking some information regarding a current situation I am having. I will start off by saying I have not been able to find any current information on what I'm looking for, only 4 plus years old info.
> 
> I was accepted for Semi-skilled Med Tech back in March of this year. At my enrollment ceremony, a medical problem kept me from going to my BMQ start date. I was to get cleared to be re processed, and I have been. I have been re offered my job as Semi-skilled Med Tech in the Army.
> 
> Now to my problem. I am currently enrolled in Advanced Care Paramedic school, and am a semester into the 2 year program. I am on the fence about leaving school and accepting this offer or staying in school and negating the offer.
> 
> I'm trying to get a good grasp on the day to life as an Army medic as I already understand what the civilian life entails.
> 
> My biggest concern is completing training after leaving school, and doing nothing but kit check and maintenance day in day out without any action (excuse the phrase).
> 
> If anybody could give me some personal insight or from a recruiters standpoint? Or should I move this thread elsewhere.
> 
> Any insight is appreciated,
> Thanks,
> BigRed



You have the right idea, when you get to your unit it will be a lot of checking kit and supplies etc and making sure that the unit is ready when deployment happens. (If you're at a field unit) however, you still will have opportunities to see patients in the field. You could also be posted to a clinic where you will see patients day in and day out in a sort of "walk in clinic" type feel. 

It won't be as exciting as what a civilian paramedic deals with on a day to day basis, unless you're on certain deployments. 

If it's excitement you're looking for day to day then civilian is probably best for you. However, (I've never been deployed), in talking with a member who was a military medic in Bosnia, when shit gets "exciting" it gets really "exciting". 

If you like the idea of the civilian job, stick with it. If you truly want to join the forces and have the potential to see a lot of shit that you wouldn't see as a civilian, then come and join us. ✅


----------



## mariomike

Regarding "civilian" Paramedic. 

1) Working 9-1-1 is not the same as being a Med Tech.

2) Another way it is different from the CAF,
If you've seen one Paramedic system, you've seen one Paramedic system.
That's within each province. Across Canada, requirements and issue of a licence to practice are set by the individual provincial regulators. 
I worked for the largest municipal Paramedic Deaprtment in Canada. But, beyond those 243 square miles, all I know about other Paramedic systems is what I read on the internet. 

3) Regarding the term "civilian". Although commonly used here, The City of Toronto under the City of Toronto Act, extends the definition of who is a civilian to exclude City of Toronto Police Officers, Firefighters and Paramedics.


----------



## Tiffany0x

Mis quote. Edited.


----------



## Tiffany0x

Mis quote. Edited.


----------



## mariomike

4) Can't speak for others, but to me being a Paramedic was a job. A good job, but not a spiritual vocation. So, if pay and benefits are a consideration,

Salary ( 2010 )
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/100171.0.html

Salary ( 2011 - 2014 )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105151.0

Benefits
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122985.0.html

5 ) It's not about leadership or teamwork. It's about Partnership. For better or worse, you are stuck with the same partner for years. Sometimes decades. So you had both better get along.

6 ) Customer Service. Likeability is 90 per cent of the job, in my estimation. You are being invited into people's homes. Smile and a shoeshine and all that.  

7 ) I can't say for out of town systems, but City of Toronto Paramedics only respond to 9-1-1 calls. Non-emergency transfers are handled by private companies.


----------



## Canadyan

Hello everyone!

I'm 31 and strongly considering enlisting to become a Medical Technician. I currently have a GED equivalent and I just wanted to clarify that I would also need to get credits for either Biology 12 or Chemistry 12 as well? If so, is there a benefit to doing both? 

To be clear, I'm really looking for what exactly I need to even apply.

I'm working on the physical requirements to get through basic and I'm also wondering how demanding it generally is and how much physical prep someone is expected to have? I'm a little concerned that being 31 is sort of a late start but I'm in good health.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps,

Questions about enlisting to be a Med Tech.  

will be merged with,

Medical Technician (Med Tech) Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/28820.125
10 pages.

See also,

Med Tech
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+med+tech&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=tp1pWJHKAcSC8QeryLj4Dg&gws_rd=ssl



			
				Canadyan said:
			
		

> I'm working on the physical requirements to get through basic and I'm also wondering how demanding it generally is and how much physical prep someone is expected to have?



Fitness for Operational Requirements of CF Employment (FORCE): New PT test stds  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/106313.325
35 pages.

Recruiting > Physical Training and Standards
https://army.ca/forums/index.php?board=75.0



			
				Canadyan said:
			
		

> I'm a little concerned that being 31 is sort of a late start but I'm in good health.



Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/207.0
12 pages.

Forces.ca
Medical Technician
Required Education 
The minimum required education to apply for this position is the completion of the provincial requirements for Grade 12 or Secondaire V in Quebec with Grade 11 or Math (or Quebec equivalent) and any Biology and Chemistry course at the Grade 12 or Secondary V level.

This position requires a valid driver’s license.
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/medicaltechnician-70?olvPlayer=0s&module=cue_70_1#re


_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Canadyan

Thanks for compiling that info! 

The question about educational requirements was because the wording of the requirements on forces.ca is not clear to me. I assume the requirements are that you also need Biology or Chemistry 12 but the wording sounds like it's GED equivalent OR one of those courses (with Math 12) though?  

Is my assumption correct in needing both or is a GED equivalent sufficient?

Thanks again!


----------



## mariomike

Canadyan said:
			
		

> Thanks again!



You are welcome. Good luck.   

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## da1root

I'm not back into my office until 5-Jan but the minimum academic requirements are:
Completion of Grade 12 (Sec V in Quebec) and MUST include a Grade 11 (Sec IV in Quebec) Math, PLUS Grade 12 (Sec V in Quebec) Biology AND Grade 12 (Sec V in Quebec) Chemistry.
Please be aware that Medical Technician is a HIGHLY competitive occupation to join.

If you need any further assistance please don't hesitate to reach out to me, although my responses are delayed while I'm on block leave.


----------



## Steave

I agree, the sub trades of the med tech are all remusters or job transfers once you've met the pre qualifications. My personal experience and recommendations to you would be to join the army if you enjoy the outdoors as most of your work will be done in the field with only you and your med bag. There is so much advanced medical training including combat training that navy and airforce medics just don't get to experience. However the experience comes with a price... for one you loose the comforts and the safety net of being in a garrison your whole career. And you will be exposed to much more trauma to put your medical skills to use. 
A remuster to SAR tech after 4-6 yrs would lead to a very very rewarding and adventurous career. 
Good luck
Pivo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMedMoe

JDR last active Feb 08, 2011....


----------



## Steave

Well best of luck to him then ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLH999

Good Afternoon Guys
I have a question for the masses.
I moved to Canada 4 years ago from England, and have just reached the ripe old age of 50.
I served in the RAF for 6 years, was a Firefighter (Civilian) for 12 and finally served as a front-line Paramedic (ACP equivalent) for 13 years.
I am currently working for a security company in Canada, which is ok, but not what i want.

I have done some serious thinking about what i really want to do, and after being told by the M.O.H. that i would have to resit twice as many exams as it took me to qualify in the first place, i was thinking about other avenues.

I was wondering what options and opportunities i would have, if i stepped forward and spoke to a CF recruitment centre?

I fully appreciate i am in the more senior time of my life, but i dont feel that i am at a time to give up looking for another career choice.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## mariomike

RLH999 said:
			
		

> I have done some serious thinking about what i really want to do, and after being told by the M.O.H. that i would have to resit twice as many exams as it took me to qualify in the first place, i was thinking about other avenues.



In order to become employed in Ontario as a paramedic at any level, a person must hold an Advanced Emergency Medical Care Assistant (AEMCA) qualification or hold training and qualifications deemed equivalent.
Ontario Paramedic Equivalency Process
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/equiv.html



			
				RLH999 said:
			
		

> I was wondering what options and opportunities i would have, if i stepped forward and spoke to a CF recruitment centre?



Required Education 
The minimum required education to apply for this position is the completion of the provincial requirements for Grade 12 or Secondaire V in Quebec with Grade 11 Applied Math (or Quebec equivalent) as well as Biology and Chemistry at the Grade 12 or Secondary V level.

This position requires a valid driver’s license.

Direct Entry 
If you already have a college from a recognized Primary Care Paramedic program as well as a current registration, license or certification to practise as a Paramedic from a Canadian provincial or territorial regulatory authority, the Forces may place you directly into the any required on-the-job training program following basic training. Basic training and military occupation training is required before being assigned. If you have graduated in the last 24 months, no minimum experience is required. If you have graduated more than 24 months ago, at least 480 hours of cumulative experience is required as a Primary Care Paramedic with an emergency medical service in the past 24 months.



			
				RLH999 said:
			
		

> I fully appreciate i am in the more senior time of my life, but i dont feel that i am at a time to give up looking for another career choice.



Am I too old to join/do well/fit in? (Merged thread)  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/207.0
12 pages.

_As always,_  recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## RLH999

Thanks
Much appreciated.
I do intend speaking to recruitment, but im also looking for any other info that might be helpful

Lee


----------



## Blackadder1916

RLH999 said:
			
		

> I moved to Canada 4 years ago from England, . . .



The first question to answer - are you a Canadian citizen?  If not, it is unlikely you will be enrolled.


----------



## mariomike

RLH999 said:
			
		

> Thanks
> Much appreciated.



You are welcome. Good luck.  



			
				RLH999 said:
			
		

> I do intend speaking to recruitment, but im also looking for any other info that might be helpful



You posted in Enrollment Medical.

You may find some info here,
Medical Technician
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+med+tech&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=-lPMWOWcIsiC8QepypXYCA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22med+tech%22&&spf=1


----------



## Taylor Levert

Hello,

I've just gotten in as a Med-Tech. I was wondering if anyone here knew where the paramedic school was located. I know previously that the Forces used the JIBC, but the recruiter had informed me that it had been moved out east somewhere. I couldn't find a forum with this information.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarahsmom

The new academy is located in Moncton, NB at Medavie/Atlantic Paramedic Academy.


----------



## RoninTheMedic

Hi,

I'm an Advanced Care Paramedic interested in Med Tech in the Reserves. 

I'd like to know for those of you [FT or RES] working as a Med Tech, past initial entry training, how much medical-related duties do you perform on a daily basis?  Understood that all duties are for the mission, but I'd like to know past admin, maintenance, etc, specifically how much regular patient contact time, medicial training, etc you receive?

Thank you


----------



## mariomike

RoninTheMedic said:
			
		

> I'd like to know for those of you [FT or RES] working as a Med Tech, past initial entry training, how much medical-related duties do you perform on a daily basis?  Understood that all duties are for the mission, but I'd like to know past admin, maintenance, etc, specifically how much regular patient contact time, medicial training, etc you receive?



See also,

Medical Technician
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+medical+technician&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=VQ8qWpjXL8GDX9uIgLAO&gws_rd=ssl

Med Tech
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=VQ8qWo2XOovijwShj5zABg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+med+tech&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+med+tech&gs_l=psy-ab.3...24799.30175.0.31258.26.15.2.0.0.0.136.1114.14j1.15.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..13.0.0....0.ab4dB-d2YM0


----------



## RoninTheMedic

Sir,

I do not care what your position is on the list:  I do not want nor appreciate my post being merged with an old one, and I do not require direction to the CAF pages I have already reviewed.

Please separate my post and meddle less.

Thank you.


----------



## Staff Weenie

Well, isn't that just the sort of attitude I don't want in my unit. I really don't give a rat's hind end if somebody is an ACP. I want soldiers who follow direction, and will put their ass on the line for the wounded, without complaining.


----------



## ModlrMike

As I suggested in my reply to your post on the Navy board, you may be disappointed in the reserve as an ACP. Particularly in the early portion of your career. The fact that you're an ACP in civilian life, may or may not have any bearing on how you function in the military where scope of practice is driven mostly by trade qualification. While your extended knowledge and skills will be appreciated, you may not be entitled to practice to the full extent of your civilian qualification. This is a function of working in a different health authority; your licence does not carry over. 

Personally, I get enough of my regular job at work... I do something different in the reserve on purpose. Plus I bring new skills to my regular job that I wouldn't get if I was in my primary occupation.


----------



## PuckChaser

RoninTheMedic said:
			
		

> I do not care what your position is on the list:  I do not want nor appreciate my post being merged with an old one, and I do not require direction to the CAF pages I have already reviewed.



Fortunately for you, when you make a post in a thread it makes it nice and new and right to the top of the list. It's no longer old, its new!


----------



## One-off

Roninthemedic, after reading your various posts here's my take on your situation.
  As an ACP your skill set would be better used in a Field Amb unit, specifically the reserves.  I've worked with a few reservists who are civvie paramedics and they love working on the green side part time because it allows them to go places and do things they normally wouldn't do.  In the reg force, you'll end up doing more clinical work than you probably want to do, spend time on PAT platoon thumbing your sphincter and 2nd guessing your life choices, and there's not as much trauma as there is civvie side unless you're deployed.  A lot of your time in a reserve field amb will be honing your skills for the big show which can be a huge asset for you civvie side as much as your civvie experience will benefit the unit you join.  So basically what you'll be looking at with the reserves is training, practicing, and attending exercises ranging from 2 days to ??? all over Canada including the arctic, you could also have the opportunity to go on deployments.
  Like Modlrmike said, your civvie qualifications won't necessarily carry over, you may find yourself having to do the dp1 for med tech.  It happens, I was on PAT with an individual who had spent 7 years full time as a civvie EMT but still was sent to JIBC to take the primary care paramedic course.  Another individual I worked was was a reservist who wanted to CT, he had been working 3 year full time contracts before he applied and the only way they would let him is if he forfeited his rank and redid all his training so he CT'd to a navy trade instead kept his rank and the corps lost a good medic.  It's all about mindset, one of those individuals looked at it as refresher training and an easy paycheque and the other took it as an insult.
  Irregardless of a previous comment made, any field amb unit would be pleased to have someone with experience vs a fresh recruit who's never been covered in someone else's blood, never put their a** on the line to save a life, or dealt with the frustration of trying their hardest but still losing a cas.  Most likely you'll be working for someone who is younger and has less experience than you but it may not stay that way for long if you made peace with it and don't expect special treatment/feel entitled.  Reserves need good people and the units find ways to make productive use of the ones with relatable experience  
  Considering all of that, the best advice I can give you is talk to your local reserve field amb unit, they'll have someone other than a generic CF recruiter to answer any and all questions you'll have.


----------



## mariomike

RoninTheMedic said:
			
		

> I do not require direction to the CAF pages I have already reviewed.



You must have missed Reply #201, 


			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> There are also no NavRes MedTechs.



before starting your "Med Tech or similar in Naval Reserves?" thread.



			
				One-off said:
			
		

> Like Modlrmike said, your civvie qualifications won't necessarily carry over, you may find yourself having to do the dp1 for med tech.



I posted this to RoninTheMedic's other thread.

This is for anyone else who may be applying for Med Tech,

Medical Technician - Unskilled, Semi-skilled, Skilled Application  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81858.75.html
5 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Gregt-rex

Hi, I am planning on enlisting as soon as im done my secondary education however I was hoping some of you that have served(med tech or not) could tell me about Life in the Canadian military as a Med Tech and answer some questions if you are able.

For example, I would like to be a tac-med, with the guys in the field( Once I finish my program I will be an ACP with trauma experience in USA, Mexico and South Africa) but I was wondering how would it work to be an effective tac-med if after BMQ I would go to Canadian Forces Medical Service School in Borden, Ontario for medical training and miss all the stuff infantry learns during their basic occupational qualification training like patrolling tactics, cqb,infantry tactics and field-craft etc. This seems important stuff to know, wouldn't that be important knowledge for a tac-med? If, for example, the infantry unit will be operating in an urban environment yet a Med Tech hasn't received adequate CQB training, wouldn't that make him/her a liability or worse, dangerous? 

My second question is more about the med-techs life with his/her unit and advancement opportunities. I would like to become jump qualified and then move into recon and hopefully one day go through pathfinder course. As a med-tech is that a possibility or do I have no clue whatsoever?
I have some more questions but lets start with these.

Thank you


----------



## LightFighter

Med Techs do not do Infantry DP1/BIQ, they do their own trade course.  BMQ-Land is a course they would attend, and it’s more of an intro to the C9, grenades, patrolling, etc.

If you are posted to an Infantry battalion and attached to a rifle company, etc you would conduct training with them.   


Medics can attend Basic Para, comes down to the unit you are in, luck, etc. 

You can also try out to be a Medic for a CANSOF unit.


----------



## Gregt-rex

okey, am I able to choose to be posted with an infantry company and volunteer for these advanced courses or is that completely out of my control and is up to luck? is there a chance I will get posted in the navy or something after my training?

I know there is no direct entry into special forces and im not going to pretend im the stuff of legends but is it possible for a med tech to get in as an assaulter or operator? 

thanks


----------



## LightFighter

Gregt-rex said:
			
		

> okey, am I able to choose to be posted with an infantry company ....   is there a chance I will get posted in the navy or something after my training?



You can list preferences for postings, but ultimately you could end up anywhere a Med Tech at your rank/qual level is required.  I’m not a Med Tech, so I can’t really add anything about the likelihood of getting what you want, timelines, etc. 



			
				Gregt-rex said:
			
		

> I know there is no direct entry into special forces and im not going to pretend im the stuff of legends but is it possible for a med tech to get in as an assaulter or operator?



Any trade in the Canadian Forces can submit an application and try to be an Operator or Assaulter.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Gregt-rex said:
			
		

> okey, am I able to choose to be posted with an infantry company and volunteer for these advanced courses or is that completely out of my control and is up to luck? is there a chance I will get posted in the navy or something after my training?



Ask all you want, but "technically" no Med Techs get "posted" to Army field units.  The Medics are their own world, their chain of command goes from the lowest level direct through all the various levels to the Surgeon General/Commander Canadian Forces Health Services Group.  The medical units are not in the Army, Navy or Air Force; they are in support of elements of those commands, but they are in a separate command.  That's why most medics wear the Military Personnel Command badge.  There are a few odds and sods in the medical world who are posted outside the medical world but that is mainly in staff positions and the only junior Med Techs would be the Cpl/LS on those HMC ships with medical staff (currently the frigates and tankers - usually one per vessel).


----------



## Gregt-rex

I did not know that, thank you guys, defiantly appreciate the responses.
looks like ill be joining infantry after all

appreciate your help


----------



## Mediman14

Tac Med was training for Medics for possible combat missions. To my knowledge it is done anymore. An ACP is treated no differently than an PCP, however you may be called upon to give a lecture more often and or be nominated for operations more often.  One of the above statements was correct, indicating that Medics only belongs to CMP, not the army, navy or airforce, You can be attached to them for exercises etc but do not fall under them directly.. Medics can apply for the special forces and conduct support roles for combat missions. The advice given above was good advice!


----------



## sarahsmom

Tac med is still done, but only right before deployment, and only for those whose position will need it.


----------

